# Vi aggiorno ... è andata male ... malissimo



## MillePensieri (21 Agosto 2012)

*Vi aggiorno ... è andata male ... malissimo*

Vi rompo ancora le palle con la mia storia perchè non so più dove andare a sbattere.
Mi trovo senza risposte come prima. Non riesco nemmeno a piangere, sono solo incazzata nera e la testa mi sta scoppiando.


C'è stato l'incontro ed è andato malissimo. 
Lui irriconoscibile, da spavento.
Non abbiamo parlato di niente in particolare, l'ho anche preso in giro per la barba, sembrava che andasse tutto bene,
poi ha cominciato a sudare e respirare sempre peggio.
Ha avuto un attacco di panico, abbiamo chiamato un'ambulanza, si è ripreso lentamente. 
Un medico mi ha consigliato di mantenere le distanze per il momento, sembro essere una presenza dannosa e ingestibile.
I suoi lo trascineranno da uno psicologo, è evidente che ne abbia bisogno, ma per adesso devo farmi da parte.
L'ho fatto, sono salita in macchina e ho guidato per due ore prima di tornare a casa, mi sono persa un migliaio di volte.

Mi sento soffocare perchè ho provato a non cancellarlo dalla mia vita e ora mi trovo a sbattere contro un muro.
Per quanto posso sopportare prima di spaccarmi la testa?
Non dovrei essere io quella a pezzi?
Mi sembra di essere presa per il culo, come fa ad essere così devastato ora? 
Sono io ad averlo scoperto, non è lui ad avermi confessato tutto in preda al rimorso! Avrebbe continuato? Credo di si.


Lui è ridotto ad una larva. Non avrei mai immaginato di vederlo così, è un altro.
Non posso gridargli contro, non posso parlarci, non posso ragionarci.
Ma la cosa che non riesco ad accettare è il fatto di non avere nessuna valvola di sfogo! 
I miei si mangiavano la faccia a vicenda ma almeno avevano un confronto, io nemmeno questo!
Quanto ci vorrà prima che si rimetta in sesto? Quanto dovrò aspettare? Perchè aspettarlo? Devo annullarmi per lui?
Non so più se lo amo, non so se lo odio, non so niente.
Mi faccio schifo per aver perso tutta la mia sicurezza! Non sono così!


Due mesi di nulla e sono bastati due giorni con voi perchè avvenisse un cambiamento.
Sto provando a dirvi grazie, ma mi sento troppo male.
Prima di entrare qui era tutto sospeso, io da una parte e lui dall'altra. Non che ora ci sia chiarezza, ma non è lo stesso.
Vi ho scritto perchè sentivo che qualcosa non andava? Voi lo avete capito subito, le persone a me care no, io nemmeno a quanto pare.
Chi mi ha risposto mi ha detto che avevo lasciato passare troppo tempo, che il silenzio fa male e mi sono data una mossa. 
Avevo bisogno di un impulso per scuotermi.
Vi ho letto da quando ho scoperto tutto, ho tirato fuori le palle per raccontarmi e interagire con voi solo due giorni fa. 
Ho anche provato a fare la stupida e a scherzare, sono stata meglio!
Mi sono trovata finalmente in mezzo a persone disposte a dirmi altro rispetto alle solite banalità e che agire non è un segno di debolezza.


E' normale che le cose vadano così?


Ho bisogno che qualcuno mi dica che se ne può uscire, qui c'è gente che ha visto di peggio e scrive con una profondità e una 
consapevolezza che mi fanno male, traditori e traditi. Io riesco solo a confondermi le idee. 
Sono una sconosciuta per voi, vi sto vomitando addosso il mio dolore e non ve lo meritate, scusatemi.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

*Vi aggiorno ... è andata male ... malissimo*



MillePensieri ha detto:


> Vi rompo ancora le palle con la mia storia perchè non so più dove andare a sbattere.
> Mi trovo senza risposte come prima. Non riesco nemmeno a piangere, sono solo incazzata nera e la testa mi sta scoppiando.
> 
> 
> ...


Mi spiace molto.
So cosa siano gli attacchi di panico. Per assurdo é positivo che gli sua successo. Adesso deve assolutamente buttare fuori. Ha tenuto tutto dentro come in una pentola a pressione e adesso é il suo corpo a dirgli basta.
Non so quanto tempo ci vorrà ma adesso se vuole stare bene deve farsi aiutare e questo di riflesso chiarirá anche il suo rapporto con te.
Sei una bella persona per quel poco che ti ho letto. Lasciagli il tempo, se puoi tieniti informata ma da lontano. Ora il lavoro é il suo. Tu cerca di vivere la tua vita e vedrai che appena riuscirá a sistemare i tasselli ti cercherà per confrontarsi.
Un po' mi fa tenerezza ma solo perché so quanto si sta male.
Tu resta qui con noi, cazzeggia o piangi noi ci siamo...


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi spiace molto.
> So cosa siano gli attacchi di panico. Per assurdo é positivo che gli sua successo. Adesso deve assolutamente buttare fuori. Ha tenuto tutto dentro come in una pentola a pressione e adesso é il suo corpo a dirgli basta.
> Non so quanto tempo ci vorrà ma adesso se vuole stare bene deve farsi aiutare e questo di riflesso chiarirá anche il suo rapporto con te.
> Sei una bella persona per quel poco che ti ho letto. Lasciagli il tempo, se puoi tieniti informata ma da lontano. Ora il lavoro é il suo. Tu cerca di vivere la tua vita e vedrai che appena riuscirá a sistemare i tasselli ti cercherà per confrontarsi.
> ...


cazzeggio e piango, grazie per il supporto, davvero


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> cazzeggio e piango, grazie per il supporto, davvero


l'unica cosa buona di quello che hai raccontato è che ora si metterà nelle mani di un professionista.

Che vederti gli avrebbe fatto male era prevedibile.    da come hai descritto la situazione,era palese che tu per lui 6 solo un dolore,attualmente.

Per ora non puoi fare nulla per lui,solo pazientare e lavorare su di te,per capire come ti senti

su quello che potrà essere tra di voi,inutile adesso che ti ci arrovelli.  solo se e quando lui riuscirà a recuperare,potrai affrontarlo e discuterci.

fino ad allora,ci siamo qui noi a farti compagnia


----------



## Diletta (21 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Vi rompo ancora le palle con la mia storia perchè non so più dove andare a sbattere.
> Mi trovo senza risposte come prima. Non riesco nemmeno a piangere, sono solo incazzata nera e la testa mi sta scoppiando.
> 
> 
> ...



Mamma mia, ma che gli è successo a quest'uomo??!
E' una reazione completamente in contrasto col suo operato...

Tu sei furiosa perché ci avevi sperato tanto in questo confronto e ora ti ritrovi punto e a capo...

Che tu non sappia più niente e che non ti riconosca è normale, che le cose vadano così, sinceramente mi viene da dirti che tanto normale non mi sembra...

Ma lui aveva già dato segni di qualche disordine psicologico?
Perché di punto in bianco così...

Hai bisogno di sentirti dire che se ne esce e te lo dico convinta: infatti se ne esce sempre, in un modo o nell'altro.
E guarda che non ti sto facendo questo discorso tanto per dire, è la cosa che mi sono sempre ripetuta nei periodi peggiori: solo da un evento che fa parte della vita non se ne esce (hai capito quale), per tutto il resto ci si arriva a quella svolta quando è il caso di svoltare, non credo proprio che si possa stare nel limbo per sempre.
Sì, il silenzio fa male in questi casi, anzi è la cosa peggiore che possa capitare dopo tali eventi, dove le spiegazioni e lo svuotamento del sacco sono il minimo sindacale richiesto.

Mi dispiace, non riesco a darti nessun consiglio pratico ora. Ci penserò su...
Per il momento ti dico solo di sfogarti il più possibile, qui o dove ti pare a te.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Agosto 2012)

Ma io non ho ancora capito di cosa vuoi parlare 
Non puoi avere un confronto ora in questo momento...

Poi lo rivuoi nella tua vita o vuoi solo sapere mille perchè quando non ce ne sarà neanche uno che ti soddisfa....
cosa vuoi da lui ?
Ti ha tradito , lo hai cacciato, ora sei tu che lo cerchi mah ??


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'unica cosa buona di quello che hai raccontato *è* che ora si metterà nelle mani di un professionista.
> 
> Che vederti gli avrebbe fatto male era prevedibile.    da come hai descritto la situazione,era palese che tu per lui 6 solo un dolore,attualmente.
> 
> ...


OT: non eri tu uno dei patiti di grammatica?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma io non ho ancora capito di cosa vuoi parlare
> Non puoi avere un confronto ora in questo momento...
> 
> Poi lo rivuoi nella tua vita o vuoi solo sapere mille perchè quando non ce ne sarà neanche uno che ti soddisfa....
> ...


L'ha cacciato per metterlo in condizione di riflettere della gravità dei fatti e per riprenderselo quando lei era pronta a discutere le corna.

Quando l'ha ripreso, non ha retto allo stress, e ora si trova di fronte a non poter raccontare nulla a nessuno della sua rabbia, se non forse qui, perché lui latita negli ospedali.

Io vedo questa storia con sentimenti misti. Penso che l'attacco di panico non sia del tutto sincero.


----------



## Zod (21 Agosto 2012)

Forse i suoi problemi prescindono dal tradimento. É in una condizione di totale rifiuto della realtà. Sta pagando il suo errore, ma la sua incapacità di reagire é preoccupante. Tienine conto, perché condividere la vita con una persona con questo tipo di reazioni puó portarti a dover affrontare tutti i problemi seri da sola. Anzi, oltre a non esserti di aiuto, rischi pure che rappresenti un ulteriore problema. Esattamente come ora. Dagli ancora un pó di tempo, ma come dicevo, valuta bene le sue reazioni. Ha creato un problema e non riesce a risolverlo, anzi rifiuta proprio la realtà. Troppo fragile. Se tu non eri disponibile? Se avevate figli? Si suicidava? E se lo avessi tradito tu? Il tradimento di fronte alla sua reazione passa addirittura in secondo piano. Secondo me.


S*B




MillePensieri ha detto:


> Vi rompo ancora le palle con la mia storia perchè non so più dove andare a sbattere.
> Mi trovo senza risposte come prima. Non riesco nemmeno a piangere, sono solo incazzata nera e la testa mi sta scoppiando.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tubarao (21 Agosto 2012)

Paradossalmente, e qui qualcuno con strumenti più adatti dei miei potrebbe confermare se stò dicendo una cazzata o meno, il fatto che stia male ANCHE fisicamente è un bene. Nel senso che non è un muro di gomma sul quale rimbalza tutto. Come dice anche Farfalla, che quoto in toto, corpo e mente vanno di pari passo, e forse (ma questa è psicologia della domenica e quindi prendila con le giuste pinze), questo è il suo modo di "parlarti". Ti stà "comunicando" che si sente un emerito pezzo di merda. E il fatto che il picco di questo malessere sia avvenuto con la tua vicinanza fisica è sintomatica. Ma in questo momento, a noi, di lui, non ce ne può fregare di meno , visto che stiamo parlando con te. Come prima cosa, con quell'avatar, evita le docce, solo bagni caldi . Come seconda cosa, evita di vedere la cosa come una tua sconfitta, almeno adesso. Tu pensavi al colore della cameretta e lui al colore dei preservativi da usare con quella, che tonta che sono. NO. Questi pensieri, adesso, devono essere distanti anni luce. Per un motivo ben preciso: non servono a nulla.Arriverà il momento in cui sarà giusto farsi certe domande, ma non è adesso. Adesso è il momento di mettere un giorno dietro l'altro senza farsi troppo male. Possibilmente fuori casa a parlare di moda e scarpe con qualche amica. Non sembra ma anche un minuto non passato a pensare a certe cose, è un minuto guadagnato.


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Vi rompo ancora le palle con la mia storia perchè non so più dove andare a sbattere.
> Mi trovo senza risposte come prima. Non riesco nemmeno a piangere, sono solo incazzata nera e la testa mi sta scoppiando.
> 
> 
> ...


situazione due volte frustrante.
non ho capito se lui sta male perché ha tradito o se ha tradito perché sta male


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

*Vi aggiorno ... è andata male ... malissimo*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> L'ha cacciato per metterlo in condizione di riflettere della gravità dei fatti e per riprenderselo quando lei era pronta a discutere le corna.
> 
> Quando l'ha ripreso, non ha retto allo stress, e ora si trova di fronte a non poter raccontare nulla a nessuno della sua rabbia, se non forse qui, perché lui latita negli ospedali.
> 
> Io vedo questa storia con sentimenti misti. Penso che l'attacco di panico non sia del tutto sincero.


Non mi sembra sia così. É lui che non ha mai voluto parlarne.
L'attacco di panico puó essere dovuto a tutto quelllo che sta tenendo dentro e non é più in grado di sostenere.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

*Vi aggiorno ... è andata male ... malissimo*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Paradossalmente, e qui qualcuno con strumenti più adatti dei miei potrebbe confermare se stò dicendo una cazzata o meno, il fatto che stia male ANCHE fisicamente è un bene. Nel senso che non è un muro di gomma sul quale rimbalza tutto. Come dice anche Farfalla, che quoto in toto, corpo e mente vanno di pari passo, e forse (ma questa è psicologia della domenica e quindi prendila con le giuste pinze), questo è il suo modo di "parlarti". Ti stà "comunicando" che si sente un emerito pezzo di merda. E il fatto che il picco di questo malessere sia avvenuto con la tua vicinanza fisica è sintomatica. Ma in questo momento, a noi, di lui, non ce ne può fregare di meno , visto che stiamo parlando con te. Come prima cosa, con quell'avatar, evita le docce, solo bagni caldi . Come seconda cosa, evita di vedere la cosa come una tua sconfitta, almeno adesso. Tu pensavi al colore della cameretta e lui al colore dei preservativi da usare con quella, che tonta che sono. NO. Questi pensieri, adesso, devono essere distanti anni luce. Per un motivo ben preciso: non servono a nulla.Arriverà il momento in cui sarà giusto farsi certe domande, ma non è adesso. Adesso è il momento di mettere un giorno dietro l'altro senza farsi troppo male. Possibilmente fuori casa a parlare di moda e scarpe con qualche amica. Non sembra ma anche un minuto non passato a pensare a certe cose, è un minuto guadagnato.


Quoto tutto...


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mamma mia, ma che gli è successo a quest'uomo??!
> E' una reazione completamente in contrasto col suo operato...
> 
> Ma lui aveva già dato segni di qualche disordine psicologico?
> Perché di punto in bianco così...


Non so cosa gli sia successo, mi fa paura.
Se io sono confusa lui non è da meno.

Disordini no, a parte il mutismo con pianti continui prima che gli chiedessi di andarsene.
Poi l'apatia a casa dai suoi e le lunghissime ferie che si è concesso senza mai uscire di casa in pratica.
Pensavo fosse solo vergogna e invece è finito a pezzi...anche lui. Più di me a quanto pare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi spiace molto.
> So cosa siano gli attacchi di panico. Per assurdo é positivo che gli sua successo. Adesso deve assolutamente buttare fuori. Ha tenuto tutto dentro come in una pentola a pressione e adesso é il suo corpo a dirgli basta.
> Non so quanto tempo ci vorrà ma adesso se vuole stare bene deve farsi aiutare e questo di riflesso chiarirá anche il suo rapporto con te.
> Sei una bella persona per quel poco che ti ho letto. Lasciagli il tempo, se puoi tieniti informata ma da lontano. Ora il lavoro é il suo. Tu cerca di vivere la tua vita e vedrai che appena riuscirá a sistemare i tasselli ti cercherà per confrontarsi.
> ...



Quoto ogni singola parola


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> OT: non eri tu uno dei patiti di grammatica?


mmmmmm....no,non mi pare.  perchè me lo chiedi?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

*Vi aggiorno ... è andata male ... malissimo*



MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non so cosa gli sia successo, mi fa paura.
> Se io sono confusa lui non è da meno.
> 
> Disordini no, a parte il mutismo con pianti continui prima che gli chiedessi di andarsene.
> ...


Non averne paura. Ti ripeto é un bene per lui. Se saprá ascoltare il suo corpo ne uscirá. Certo devi essere pronta al fatto che possa uscirne capendo che non vuole stare con te. Ma adesso non puoi fare nulla. 
Ho imparato sulla mia pelle che solo lui puó fare qualcosa trovando la strada giusta per farsi aiutare ma soprattutto accettando che lui é anche quello lì e non solo quello che pensava di essere


----------



## Leda (21 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io vedo questa storia con sentimenti misti. Penso che l'attacco di panico non sia del tutto sincero.


Io, al contrario, dal quadro che lei descrive lo vedo proprio in balia della sua incapacità di verbalizzare le emozioni, specialmente quelle negative. E quando queste non si fanno parola, si trasformano in sintomo.
Gli attacchi di panico non sono altro che manifestazioni acute di uno stato ansioso non riconosciuto e non espresso a parole.

Millepensieri, la cosa migliore che puoi fare è evitare di farti travolgere dall'onda anche tu. Non che ci veda il rischio, per come scrivi, però immagino il carico di stress che stai sopportando, tra comprensibilissima preoccupazione per lui, che si è rivelato davvero molto fragile, e altrettanto comprensibile preoccupazione per te stessa, che ti ritrovi a far fronte a tutto da sola.

Ora l'importante è che lui si faccia aiutare, e che tu prenda coscienza che non c'è nulla, per il momento, che tu possa fare per sbloccare la situazione. Concentrati su di te e sul tuo benessere anche in assenza di risposte. Trova le tue risposte, nel frattempo.

Hai già ripreso il lavoro?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi sembra sia così. *É lui che non ha mai voluto parlarne*.
> L'attacco di panico puó essere dovuto a tutto quelllo che sta tenendo dentro e non é più in grado di sostenere.


Lo credo bene. Ma se avere un attacco di panico è la soluzione dei miei problemi, l'avrò. Guarda che si è sottratto molto elegantemente dalla scena, nulla da dire. Ora per motivo di salute non può approfondire l'argomento con la prima interessata. E' quello che mi lascia un attimo sospeso.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

*Vi aggiorno ... è andata male ... malissimo*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Lo credo bene. Ma se avere un attacco di panico è la soluzione dei miei problemi, l'avrò. Guarda che si è sottratto molto elegantemente dalla scena, nulla da dire. Ora per motivo di salute non può approfondire l'argomento con la prima interessata. E' quello che mi lascia un attimo sospeso.


Bé incosciamente puó essere. Io un attacco di panico non lo auguro nemmeno al mio peggior nemico. 
Se scappa l'attacco gli tornerá e più forte e quando se la fará sotto un paio di volte o tre vedi come corre a farsi aiutare.....
Io sarei andata anche dallo stregone pur di non provare più quelle sensazioni.


----------



## Leda (21 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Lo credo bene. Ma se avere un attacco di panico è la soluzione dei miei problemi, l'avrò. Guarda che si è sottratto molto elegantemente dalla scena, nulla da dire. Ora per motivo di salute non può approfondire l'argomento con la prima interessata. E' quello che mi lascia un attimo sospeso.


Adesso ho capito  E' quello che gli psicologi definiscono 'vantaggio secondario della malattia'.

Si parla di *“vantaggio secondario”* quando l’individuo, grazie al suo sintomo fisico, può evitare una condizione che ritiene pericolosa, difficile, o quando grazie ad esso può avere sostegno dall’ambiente circostante.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> L'ha cacciato per metterlo in condizione di riflettere della gravità dei fatti e per riprenderselo quando lei era pronta a discutere le corna.
> 
> Quando l'ha ripreso, non ha retto allo stress, e ora si trova di fronte a non poter raccontare nulla a nessuno della sua rabbia, se non forse qui, perché lui latita negli ospedali.
> 
> Io vedo questa storia con sentimenti misti. Penso che l'attacco di panico non sia del tutto sincero.


Quindi si potrebbe arrivare a pensare che lui vuole evitarla...
anche perchè non capisco ...
Se il mio ccompagno scopre che lo tradito mi caccia se sono innamorata stó male , ma dal momento che lui mi cerca 
cerco di dare il meglio di me non di allontanarlo...

A me pare strano solo il consiglio di stargli lontano perchè in questo momento non gli fa bene...


----------



## aristocat (21 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> situazione due volte frustrante.
> non ho capito se lui sta male perché ha tradito o se ha tradito perché sta male


Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non averne paura. Ti ripeto é un bene per lui. Se saprá ascoltare il suo corpo ne uscirá. Certo devi essere pronta al fatto che possa uscirne capendo che non vuole stare con te. Ma adesso non puoi fare nulla.
> Ho imparato sulla mia pelle che solo lui puó fare qualcosa trovando la strada giusta per farsi aiutare ma soprattutto accettando che lui é anche quello lì e non solo quello che pensava di essere


Sono pronta anche al fatto che non voglia continuare, si. 
Il mio obiettivo è (era?) sentire le sue parole, per fare una scelta conoscendo anche il suo punto di vista. 
Non sto lottando per averlo indietro a tutti i costi. 
Anche dopo aver visto lui non oso immaginare cosa puoi aver passato .



Leda ha detto:


> Io, al contrario, dal quadro che lei descrive lo vedo proprio in balia della sua incapacità di verbalizzare le emozioni, specialmente quelle negative. E quando queste non si fanno parola, si trasformano in sintomo.
> Gli attacchi di panico non sono altro che manifestazioni acute di uno stato ansioso non riconosciuto e non espresso a parole.
> 
> Millepensieri, la cosa migliore che puoi fare è evitare di farti travolgere dall'onda anche tu. Non che ci veda il rischio, per come scrivi, però immagino il carico di stress che stai sopportando, tra comprensibilissima preoccupazione per lui, che si è rivelato davvero molto fragile, e altrettanto comprensibile preoccupazione per te stessa, che ti ritrovi a far fronte a tutto da sola.
> ...


Hai ragione, devo pensare un po' a me ora. Mi ricorderò di te e Tubarao di fronte alla prossima vetrina .

Non ho mai smesso questa estate, ho lavorato anche in "ferie" per tenermi impegnata con la testa, vedremo se domani sarò in grado di non combinare disastri.



lunapiena ha detto:


> Quindi si potrebbe arrivare a pensare che lui vuole evitarla...
> anche perchè non capisco ...
> Se il mio ccompagno scopre che lo tradito mi caccia se sono innamorata stó male , ma dal momento che lui mi cerca
> cerco di dare il meglio di me non di allontanarlo...
> ...


Non l'ho cacciato solo per rabbia, ecco, volevo che ci pensasse su, con me si bloccava e stava in silenzio, a parte dirmi "non voglio perderti" e "ti amo" non si apriva.

E...il consiglio è di un medico oltre che una richiesta dei suoi, dopo averlo visto collassare di fronte a me posso capire, anche se essere considerata un problema fa male .


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

*Vi aggiorno ... è andata male ... malissimo*



MillePensieri ha detto:


> Sono pronta anche al fatto che non voglia continuare, si.
> Il mio obiettivo è (era?) sentire le sue parole, per fare una scelta conoscendo anche il suo punto di vista.
> Non sto lottando per averlo indietro a tutti i costi.
> Anche dopo aver visto lui non oso immaginare cosa puoi aver passato .
> ...


Non sei un problema. Sei la motivazione, sei quella che lo mette di fronte a se stesso e prima di affrontarti deve capire chi é e cosa vuole.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quindi si potrebbe arrivare a pensare che lui vuole evitarla...
> anche perchè non capisco ...
> Se il mio ccompagno scopre che lo tradito mi caccia se sono innamorata stó male , ma dal momento che lui mi cerca
> cerco di dare il meglio di me non di allontanarlo...
> ...


avevo cancellato la domanda: ma i suoi hanno a che fare con psicologi? mi sono chiesto se avesse complici più o meno consapevoli ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Adesso ho capito  E' quello che gli psicologi definiscono 'vantaggio secondario della malattia'.
> 
> Si parla di *“vantaggio secondario”* quando l’individuo, grazie al suo sintomo fisico, può evitare una condizione che ritiene pericolosa, difficile, o quando grazie ad esso può avere sostegno dall’ambiente circostante.


non conoscevo il termine, ma si tratta di questo vantaggio :up:


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> avevo cancellato la domanda: ma i suoi hanno a che fare con psicologi? mi sono chiesto se avesse complici più o meno consapevoli ...


Dai non farmi pensare ad un complotto ora!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Sono pronta anche al fatto che non voglia continuare, si.
> Il mio obiettivo è (era?) sentire le sue parole, per fare una scelta conoscendo anche il suo punto di vista.
> Non sto lottando per averlo indietro a tutti i costi.
> Anche dopo aver visto lui non oso immaginare cosa puoi aver passato .
> ...


i suoi erano favorevole alla vostra unione?

non sei un problema. la situazione lo è, ma cerco di capire chi ha sbagliato. per me lui si è dato alla fuga, e questa richiesta dei suoi è sospetta in questo senso.


----------



## Giulio(40) (21 Agosto 2012)

Secondo me questo marito è un uomo di una fragilità spaventosa, non cresciuto, che è passato dalla mamma alla moglie molto più forte di lui.  Poi ha fatto una marachella che la moglie ha scoperto e ora il suo debole carattere è crollato, portando con se il fisico.
Poi questa moglie ci dice che lo porteranno (i genitori di lui?) da uno specialista... e lui si farà portare a farsi vedere e ricondizionare. Certo che ha davvero due palle di ghisa questo maritino!

Non azzardo pronostici, anche perché qui abbiamo solo una versione, ma comunque vada non vorrei essere lui... e non vorrei che mia figlia fosse sua moglie se lui è quello che sua moglie ci racconta.

Mi spiace ma c'è qualcosa che mi arriccia il pelo in questa storia.  Forse questo intervento fuori dal coro non piacerà, ma io non scrivo mai per piacere a qualcuno.


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> i suoi erano favorevole alla vostra unione?
> 
> non sei un problema. la situazione lo è, ma cerco di capire chi ha sbagliato. per me lui si è dato alla fuga, e questa richiesta dei suoi è sospetta in questo senso.


Bhe con me sono sempre stati molto affettuosi, ottime persone.
La richiesta credo che dipenda da come loro figlio ha reagito vedendomi e dal parere del medico che ci ha consigliato cosa fare.


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Agosto 2012)

Giulio(40) ha detto:


> Secondo me questo marito è un uomo di una fragilità spaventosa, non cresciuto, che è passato dalla mamma alla moglie molto più forte di lui.  Poi ha fatto una marachella che la moglie ha scoperto e ora il suo debole carattere è crollato, portando con se il fisico.
> Poi questa moglie ci dice che lo porteranno (i genitori di lui?) da uno specialista... e lui si farà portare a farsi vedere e ricondizionare. Certo che ha davvero due palle di ghisa questo maritino!
> 
> Non azzardo pronostici, anche perché qui abbiamo solo una versione, ma comunque vada non vorrei essere lui... e non vorrei che mia figlia fosse sua moglie se lui è quello che sua moglie ci racconta.
> ...


Non siamo sposati.
E non ha mai dimostrato di essere fragile, per questo sono tanto confusa e spaventata.
Il fatto che ora si comporti così e non riesca a reagire mi fa stare peggio.


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Bhe con me sono sempre stati molto affettuosi, ottime persone.
> La richiesta credo che dipenda da come loro figlio ha reagito vedendomi e dal parere del medico che ci ha consigliato cosa fare.


sono pienamente d'accordo col medico


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2012)

Giulio(40) ha detto:


> Secondo me questo marito è un uomo di una fragilità spaventosa, non cresciuto, che è passato dalla mamma alla moglie molto più forte di lui.  Poi ha fatto una marachella che la moglie ha scoperto e ora il suo debole carattere è crollato, portando con se il fisico.
> Poi questa moglie ci dice che lo porteranno (i genitori di lui?) da uno specialista... e lui si farà portare a farsi vedere e ricondizionare. Certo che ha davvero due palle di ghisa questo maritino!
> 
> Non azzardo pronostici, anche perché qui abbiamo solo una versione, ma comunque vada non vorrei essere lui... e non vorrei che mia figlia fosse sua moglie se lui è quello che sua moglie ci racconta.
> ...


Infatti...e dato che mille dice che le ricordo suo padre...io ho il pelo arriciato perchè se sapessi che mia figlia si sbatte da mattina a sera per portare avanti la sua vita e passa una giornata come questa...io ehm...non so che cosa farei...altro che stai lì rintanato come un ebete...io prenderei il bastone e lo manderei a calci in culo a far fadiga in una fabbrica per portarsi a casa la pagnotta...altro che essere distrutto perchè ciò la morosa ti ha beccato che hai un'altra e ti sei tutto sputtanato da solo...
Mi vien un nervoso...ma un nervoso...signore tieme...


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Lo credo bene. Ma se avere un attacco di panico è la soluzione dei miei problemi, l'avrò. Guarda che si è sottratto molto elegantemente dalla scena, nulla da dire. Ora per motivo di salute non può approfondire l'argomento con la prima interessata. E' quello che mi lascia un attimo sospeso.


Subire un attacco di panico ora è un modo di uscire elegantemente dalla storia?


Guarda che subire un attacco di quel tipo denuncia proprio l esatto contrario.


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> situazione due volte frustrante.
> non ho capito se lui sta male perché ha tradito o se ha tradito perché sta male


Nel secondo caso non saprei che dirti, può anche essere quello.
Può aver scelto di affrontare i problemi sul lavoro tradendo, io faccio altro, sono lontana da quel mondo.
Oppure la coppia gli stava stretta e non riusciva ad affrontarmi.
E' comunque brutto che non ne abbia discusso con me.
E poi...non essendo sposati e non avendo figli non vedo cosa lo trattenesse dal fuggire.

Non so assolutamente quali siano le sue motivazioni, non me ne ha parlato.
La sua prossima reazione sarà staccarsi la lingua a morsi probabilmente.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Bhe con me sono sempre stati molto affettuosi, ottime persone.
> La richiesta credo che dipenda da come *loro figlio ha reagito vedendomi* e dal parere del medico che ci ha consigliato cosa fare.


ah, questo mi fa sospettare ancora di più della messa in scena ... si cerca di convincersi che sia tu il problema, peggiorando la sua situazione di salute.

come un bambino che non vuole andare a scuola e ha la febbre, e ogni sospetto che faccia finta non fa altro che aumentargli la temperatura. sicuramente un altro termine che non conosco. però il sistema mi è molto ben presente ... non volevo mai andare a scuola


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ah, questo mi fa sospettare ancora di più della messa in scena ... si cerca di convincersi che sia tu il problema, peggiorando la sua situazione di salute.
> 
> come un bambino che non vuole andare a scuola e ha la febbre, e ogni sospetto che faccia finta non fa altro che aumentargli la temperatura. sicuramente un altro termine che non conosco. però il sistema mi è molto ben presente ... non volevo mai andare a scuola


bhe hanno fatto le cose in grande allora! 
la sua reazione spaventosa, ambulanza, medico e ospedale, devo essere davvero una donna terribile se non c'è un altro modo per piantarmi!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

*Vi aggiorno ... è andata male ... malissimo*



MillePensieri ha detto:


> bhe hanno fatto le cose in grande allora!
> la sua reazione spaventosa, ambulanza, medico e ospedale, devo essere davvero una donna terribile se non c'è un altro modo per piantarmi!


Guarda che un attacco non si finge. Quelli dell'ambulanza se ne sarebbero accorti subito.
Inconsciamente puó esserselo procurato questo si ma non a modi teatrino


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non siamo sposati.
> E non ha mai dimostrato di essere fragile, per questo sono tanto confusa e spaventata.
> Il fatto che ora si comporti così e non riesca a reagire mi fa stare peggio.


Mah ti confido una cosa.
Una volta una mia amica mi disse.
Sai io leggo dentro di te come un libro aperto.
Le risposi...ah si?
Ma allora come mai non hai mai letto dentro la copertina attenzione maneggiare con cura: fragile?

Ti faccio due esempi dal Vangelo.
Di due epici traditori del Cristo: San Pietro e Giuda.

Pietro faceva il gradasso e diceva io non ti abbandonerò mai, a chi ti tocca, gli spacco la faccia...ecc..ecc..
Cristo gli risponde in verità ti dico...prima che il gallo canto tu avrai negato per tre volte di conoscermi...
Ovvio le acque si fanno cattive per cristo è portato via dai gendarmi, e là fuori ci sta sta beghina stronza che dice a pietro...ah ma anche tu sei suo amico.

Bon Pietro si pentì e pianse amaramente il suo gesto e cristo lo perdonò.

Giuda quando si accorge della cagata che ha fatto torna con il denaro per vedere se riesce ad aggiustare le cose, ma viene scacciato, ecco Giuda si impicca. Neanche pensa che potrebbe venir perdonato.

Magari la tua reazione a quanto accaduto lo ha spaventato da morire.
E ste robe capitano sempre a quelle persone che dicono: ah fidati io non farò mai questo, non sono come gli altri io, poi ci cascano a piedi pari e purtroppo per loro, si smarriscono non si riconoscono più.

Altro esempio.
La polizia multa un ragazzo di treviso perchè beccato sulla statale con le prostitute.
Il ragazzo per la vergogna di vedere che arriva a casa una multa del genere si suicida.

Tu stai solo vedendo come si riduce lui se tu lo lasci.


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non siamo sposati.
> E non ha mai dimostrato di essere fragile, per questo sono tanto confusa e spaventata.
> Il fatto che ora si comporti così e non riesca a reagire mi fa stare peggio.




Mille,è molto probabile che questo evento abbia fatto implodere una serie di pasticci non risolti che albergavano nella sua psiche.

Stai tranquilla se riesci, arriverà il momento in cui lui riuscirà a verbalizzare e potrai parlare con lui.

Ma non ti sentire colpevole, non sei la causa. la tua scelta è riuscita , e dico per fortuna, a scatenare un qualcosa che prima o poi comunque sarebbe esploso.


----------



## geko (21 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> *Io, al contrario, dal quadro che lei descrive lo vedo proprio in balia della sua incapacità di verbalizzare le emozioni, specialmente quelle negative. E quando queste non si fanno parola, si trasformano in sintomo.
> Gli attacchi di panico non sono altro che manifestazioni acute di uno stato ansioso non riconosciuto e non espresso a parole.*
> 
> Millepensieri, la cosa migliore che puoi fare è evitare di farti travolgere dall'onda anche tu. Non che ci veda il rischio, per come scrivi, però immagino il carico di stress che stai sopportando, tra comprensibilissima preoccupazione per lui, che si è rivelato davvero molto fragile, e altrettanto comprensibile preoccupazione per te stessa, che ti ritrovi a far fronte a tutto da sola.
> ...


Ed è esattamente così. Quando non riesci, non sai o non puoi esprimere quello che senti ad un certo punto arriva il burn out interiore. È come se le emozioni si sentissero compresse e di conseguenza il corpo e la mente reagiscono come se fossero pure loro senza aria, senza via d'uscita... Poi non so se esistano attacchi di panico 'sinceri' e altri con benefit, non sono un esperto. So che non sono MAI esperienze gradevoli.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Sono pronta anche al fatto che non voglia continuare, si.
> Il mio obiettivo è (era?) sentire le sue parole, per fare una scelta conoscendo anche il suo punto di vista.
> Non sto lottando per averlo indietro a tutti i costi.
> Anche dopo aver visto lui non oso immaginare cosa puoi aver passato .
> ...


Non sei tu il problema ...
secondo me forse è che nelle sue parole "non voglio perderti " e "ti amo".....
era tutto quello che lui riusciva al dire ... A volte non c'è altro da dire...
a volte si commettono azioni senza perchè ... Ci sono persone che non parlano e devi sforzarti di capirle se ci tieni a loro ...
Devi cercare di capire da sola stai meglio con lui anche se non è la persona che credevi ...
o senza di lui?
Una volta che lo hai capito saprai cosa fare...
e se pensi di voler continuare la storia parla tu digli che sei disposta a dargli un'altra possibilità ...o digli quello che hai dentro ... Lui se è una persona chiusa non ti dirà di più...
e qualsiasi cosa vorrai sapere di più sarà per lui un motivo di ansia...

Ma sono sempre del parere di lasciar passare un pó di tempo... non si può quantificare lo capirai da sola..


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Mille,è molto probabile che questo evento abbia fatto implodere una serie di pasticci non risolti che albergavano nella sua psiche.
> 
> Stai tranquilla se riesci, arriverà il momento in cui lui riuscirà a verbalizzare e potrai parlare con lui.
> 
> Ma non ti sentire colpevole, non sei la causa. la tua scelta è riuscita , e dico per fortuna, a scatenare un qualcosa che prima o poi comunque sarebbe esploso.


Ti squoto tutta...cioè ehm..ok ti quoto!:up::up::up:


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che un attacco non si finge. Quelli dell'ambulanza se ne sarebbero accorti subito.
> Inconsciamente puó esserselo procurato questo si ma non a modi teatrino


Stavo punzecchiando Quibbelqurz ma non volevo sottolineare l'ovvio 
Anche se dopo avermi detto che ne hai  sofferto dovrei evitare troppa ironia


----------



## Giulio(40) (21 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non siamo sposati.
> *E non ha mai dimostrato di essere fragile*, per questo sono tanto confusa e spaventata.
> Il fatto che ora si comporti così e non riesca a reagire mi fa stare peggio.



Non lo aveva mai dimostrato fino a d ora. Quando il mare è calmo sono tutti navigatori.

Mi piacerebbe consigliarvi di stare lontani l'una dall'altro se foste miei amici dal vero. Anche se dovesse passare sta batosta ce ne saranno altre con un carattere come il suo... e forse allora non lo amerai più come ora.


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Agosto 2012)

Giulio(40) ha detto:


> Non lo aveva mai dimostrato fino a d ora. Quando il mare è calmo sono tutti navigatori.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe consigliarvi di stare lontani l'una dall'altro se foste miei amici dal vero. Anche se dovesse passare sta batosta ce ne saranno altre con un carattere come il suo... e forse allora non lo amerai più come ora.


Siamo stati lontani un mese e mezzo. 
E non ci vedremo per chissà quanto tempo viste le sue condizioni.
Non so, sicuramente le cose saranno diverse tra di noi.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ed è esattamente così. Quando non riesci, non sai o non puoi esprimere quello che senti ad un certo punto arriva il burn out interiore. È come se le emozioni si sentissero compresse e di conseguenza il corpo e la mente reagiscono come se fossero pure loro senza aria, senza via d'uscita... Poi non so se esistano attacchi di panico 'sinceri' e altri con benefit, non sono un esperto. So che non sono MAI esperienze gradevoli.


Si...
Perchè tante persone, non sono abituate ad esprimere le loro emozioni, mi sento molto privilegiato in questo, perchè l'essere musicista mi ha permesso molto in questo senso...
Ma conosco sta cosa.
Mia moglie è una testuggine.
Lenta e calma come una tartaruga.
ma le poche volte che tragici eventi le hanno tolto la corazza per un attimo mi è apparsa come una gelatina tremante e piangente, e in quei casi lì, devi come dire, far finta di non vedere, e dirle, tranqui è normale chiunque sarebbe crollato in questo frangente.
E se mi metto lì a dirle...ah poffarre...ho sempre pensato che sei forte e invece sei fragile in certi frangenti...non so...

Ma che ne sappiamo noi di che cosa macinano dentro gli introversi eh?


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ed è esattamente così. Quando non riesci, non sai o non puoi esprimere quello che senti ad un certo punto arriva il burn out interiore. È come se le emozioni si sentissero compresse e di conseguenza il corpo e la mente reagiscono come se fossero pure loro senza aria, senza via d'uscita... Poi non so se esistano attacchi di panico 'sinceri' e altri con benefit, non sono un esperto. So che non sono MAI esperienze gradevoli.





contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti squoto tutta...cioè ehm..ok ti quoto!:up::up::up:




okkio. fai piano.

e quoto geKo e farfalla.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Siamo stati lontani un mese e mezzo.
> E non ci vedremo per chissà quanto tempo viste le sue condizioni.
> Vedremo, si sicuramente le cose saranno diverse tra di noi.


Fa na roba...tu lo conosci meglio di noi no?
Aspettare che sia lui a fare il primo passo?
Ma ricorda che hai un segnale fortissimo dalla tua.
Se lui senza di te colassa, uhm, non va bene.
Dato che siete giovani avete tutti i modi di maturare un rapporto adulto e serio no?
Credimi io ho avuto mia moglie in serio pericolo di vita e credimi di considerazioni interiore ne fai molte.
Molte.


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Mille,è molto probabile che questo evento abbia fatto implodere una serie di pasticci non risolti che albergavano nella sua psiche.
> 
> Stai tranquilla se riesci, arriverà il momento in cui lui riuscirà a verbalizzare e potrai parlare con lui.
> 
> Ma non ti sentire colpevole, non sei la causa. la tua scelta è riuscita , e dico per fortuna, a scatenare un qualcosa che prima o poi comunque sarebbe esploso.


Hai ragione :up: 
Ma non mi sento colpevole, solo in ansia. Abbiamo passato troppo tempo insieme per non preoccuparmi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Subire un attacco di panico ora è un modo di uscire elegantemente dalla storia?
> 
> 
> Guarda che subire un attacco di quel tipo denuncia proprio l esatto contrario.


so benissimo cosa è un attacco di panico, l'ho sofferto diverso tempo (anni, per carenza di zucchero nel sangue). uno si sente morire. ma so anche controllarlo perché alla fine è "solo un attacco di panico", e per appunto, è facile riaverlo in qualunque situazione se c'è la predisposizione di averne altri in situazioni analoghe. è da capire se ha già avuto questi attacchi e in quali circostanze.


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...
> Perchè tante persone, non sono abituate ad esprimere le loro emozioni, mi sento molto privilegiato in questo, perchè l'essere musicista mi ha permesso molto in questo senso...
> Ma conosco sta cosa.
> Mia moglie è una testuggine.
> ...





quoto.

una sola considerazione. tu lo sei a prescindere dalla mOsica.


Piuttosto il tuo temperamento non ti avrebbe mai consentito di suonare un flauto traverso ad es.


No battutacce  please


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> so benissimo cosa è un attacco di panico, l'ho sofferto diverso tempo (anni, per carenza di zucchero nel sangue). uno si sente morire. ma so anche controllarlo perché alla fine è "solo un attacco di panico", e per appunto, è facile riaverlo in qualunque siatuazione se c'è la predisposizione di averne altri in situazioni analoghe. è da capire se ha già avuto questi attacchi e in quali circostanze.


No, che io sappia non ne ha mai avuti.


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Hai ragione :up:
> Ma non mi sento colpevole, solo in ansia. Abbiamo passato troppo tempo insieme per non preoccuparmi.


eccerto, lo capisco bene!


Ma vedrai che ne esce, e sicuramente migliorato perchè piu consapevole:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> quoto.
> 
> una sola considerazione. tu lo sei a prescindere dalla mOsica.
> 
> ...


Hai ragione...
Ma sai uno strumento che adoro?
Il violoncello, da vecchio vorrei suonare il violoncello...


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> so benissimo cosa è un attacco di panico, l'ho sofferto diverso tempo (anni, per carenza di zucchero nel sangue). uno si sente morire. ma so anche controllarlo perché alla fine è "solo un attacco di panico", e per appunto, è facile riaverlo in qualunque situazione se c'è la predisposizione di averne altri in situazioni analoghe. è da capire se ha già avuto questi attacchi e in quali circostanze.




e se lo conosci come fai a ipotizzare che lo abbia simulato per uscirne elegantemente.

davanti a tutta quella gente poi...dai...


ma se ne voleva uscire non taceva come ha fatto ripetendo a mantra " ti amo , ti amo ti amo.."


quel silenzio e quel " ti amo " e quel malessere cosi forte secondo me denunciano un qualcosa che è andato davvero in tilt.

o no ?


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai ragione...
> Ma sai uno strumento che adoro?
> Il violoncello, da vecchio vorrei suonare il violoncello...




lo so . anzi , lo immaginavo.


pure io . tanto.


ma sono ciuccia


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda che un attacco non si finge. Quelli dell'ambulanza se ne sarebbero accorti subito.
> Inconsciamente puó esserselo procurato questo si ma non a modi teatrino


l'attacco è reale, ma il movente forse no. anch'io avevo la febbre reale, anche a 39. ma i miei sapevano che era tutto una finta e se mi mandavano comunque, dietro all'angolo non la avevo più.


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> l'attacco è reale, ma il movente forse no. anch'io avevo la febbre reale, anche a 39. ma i miei sapevano che era tutto una finta e se mi mandavano comunque, dietro all'angolo non la avevo più.



animale, ma anche io alzavo il termometro...e alla faccia tua stavo a casa pero:sarcastic:


ma sugli stati d ansia a quel livello cosa ti menti ? il movente sicuramente è stata la causa ULTIMA.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> animale, ma anche io alzavo il termometro...e alla faccia tua stavo a casa pero:sarcastic:
> 
> 
> ma sugli stati d ansia a quel livello cosa ti menti ? il movente sicuramente è stata la causa ULTIMA.


dopo decine di attacchi di ansia/panico ho scoperto in autonomia che in gran parte me li facevo venire io. situazioni simili, tipo: ambiente chiuso, troppa gente, confusione. bastava che poi qualcuno mi rivolgesse la parola ed ero nuovamente alle prese con un attacco. è una cosa che si programma facilmente nella nostra mente. siccome non adoro posti affollati (ma piccoli sì), allora una scusa per uscire da li mi era sempre un problema. ma con la scusa del panico non mi facevano mai domande.

il punto è scoprire il motivo. io penso che questo ragazzo qui avrà altri attacchi di panico inspiegabili, dove però la "causa" è finta. il reale motivo del panico è un altro, ma mettendo davanti un problema plausibile, il panico è comodo.

ma, alla fine, il panico è brutto e bisogna levarselo. non si può morire tutti i giorni. bisogna farsi una ragione e imparare a controllarsi, ossia ripetersi: non è il momento, ancora una volta. ma meglio ovviamente, risolvere il problema fisico che sta sotto. che secondo me non è psicologico, ma qualche carenza.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

*Vi aggiorno ... è andata male ... malissimo*



MillePensieri ha detto:


> Stavo punzecchiando Quibbelqurz ma non volevo sottolineare l'ovvio
> Anche se dopo avermi detto che ne hai  sofferto dovrei evitare troppa ironia


Tranquilla la sana ironia va sempre bene. Ci scherzo anch'io quando passano. In realtá non avevo capito che scherzavi e sono partita a razzo.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

*Vi aggiorno ... è andata male ... malissimo*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> dopo decine di attacchi di ansia/panico ho scoperto in autonomia che in gran parte me li facevo venire io. situazioni simili, tipo: ambiente chiuso, troppa gente, confusione. bastava che poi qualcuno mi rivolgesse la parola ed ero nuovamente alle prese con un attacco. è una cosa che si programma facilmente nella nostra mente. siccome non adoro posti affollati (ma piccoli sì), allora una scusa per uscire da li mi era sempre un problema. ma con la scusa del panico non mi facevano mai domande.
> 
> il punto è scoprire il motivo. io penso che questo ragazzo qui avrà altri attacchi di panico inspiegabili, dove però la "causa" è finta. il reale motivo del panico è un altro, ma mettendo davanti un problema plausibile, il panico è comodo.
> 
> ma, alla fine, il panico è brutto e bisogna levarselo. non si può morire tutti i giorni. bisogna farsi una ragione e imparare a controllarsi, ossia ripetersi: non è il momento, ancora una volta. ma meglio ovviamente, risolvere il problema fisico che sta sotto. che secondo me non è psicologico, ma qualche carenza.


Io credo invece che sia psicologico. Certo che gli attacchi te li fai venire se ci pensi ma devi averne giá avuti e allora la paura dell'attacco fa arrivare l'attacco stesso. 
Io resto dell'idea che si sia trovato davanti a se stesso e finché non si accetta puó andare sempre peggio.
Deve ascoltarsi e accettarsi finché non lo sa il panico continuerà a dirgli che qualcosa non va


----------



## dammi un nome (21 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> dopo decine di attacchi di ansia/panico ho scoperto in autonomia che in gran parte me li facevo venire io. situazioni simili, tipo: ambiente chiuso, troppa gente, confusione. bastava che poi qualcuno mi rivolgesse la parola ed ero nuovamente alle prese con un attacco. è una cosa che si programma facilmente nella nostra mente. siccome non adoro posti affollati (ma piccoli sì), allora una scusa per uscire da li mi era sempre un problema. ma con la scusa del panico non mi facevano mai domande.
> 
> il punto è scoprire il motivo. io penso che questo ragazzo qui avrà altri attacchi di panico inspiegabili, dove però la "causa" è finta. il reale motivo del panico è un altro, ma mettendo davanti un problema plausibile, il panico è comodo.
> 
> ma, alla fine, il panico è brutto e bisogna levarselo. non si può morire tutti i giorni. bisogna farsi una ragione e imparare a controllarsi, ossia ripetersi: non è il momento, ancora una volta. ma meglio ovviamente, risolvere il problema fisico che sta sotto. che secondo me non è psicologico, ma qualche carenza.




vitamine o minerali ?


ma se  fosse cosi, come mi pare lo sia stato  per te, le diagnosi ma soprattutto le cure sarebbero efficaci oltre che definitive-

o sono tutti dei farabutti mangia denaro ?


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Agosto 2012)

Settimana prossima inizia il suo percorso con uno specialista, non mi resta altro da fare che pensare a me ora.

Devo capire se e per quanto considerarmi ancora parte di una coppia, cosa voglio, che progetti fare a lungo termine e bho... 

Sono un po' spaesata. Magari è solo il caldo.


----------



## perplesso (22 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Settimana prossima inizia il suo percorso con uno specialista, non mi resta altro da fare che pensare a me ora.
> 
> Devo capire se e per quanto considerarmi ancora parte di una coppia, cosa voglio, che progetti fare a lungo termine e bho...
> 
> Sono un po' spaesata. Magari è solo il caldo.


sì fa caldo.   non ha senso ora pensare al lungo termine.  pensa al quotidiano e comincia a gestirtelo come se fossi di nuovo singola 

al resto penserai strada facendo


----------



## lunaiena (22 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Settimana prossima inizia il suo percorso con uno specialista, non mi resta altro da fare che pensare a me ora.
> 
> Devo capire se e per quanto considerarmi ancora parte di una coppia, cosa voglio, che progetti fare a lungo termine e bho...
> 
> Sono un po' spaesata. Magari è solo il caldo.



Prova a considerarti Single ....con un amico da andare a trovare e sostenere ....se ce la fai!!


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Prova a considerarti Single ....con un amico da andare a trovare e sostenere ....se ce la fai!!


Se potrà sostenere il peso della mia presenza lo farò :up:. Dipenderà tutto dai suoi tempi di recupero.


----------



## ale (22 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Se potrà sostenere il peso della mia presenza lo farò :up:. Dipenderà tutto dai suoi tempi di recupero.


non è il peso della tua presenza, ma il peso delle tue domande


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Se potrà sostenere il peso della mia presenza lo farò :up:. Dipenderà tutto dai suoi tempi di recupero.


Il recupero non sarà velocissimo purtroppo. Non è il peso della tua presenza è il peso della sua coscienza


----------



## Annuccia (22 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Prova a considerarti Single ....*con un amico da andare a trovare e sostenere *....se ce la fai!!


non è facile.....
non sarà mai un amico....
era il suo uomo,il suo amore il suo motore....

coraggio millepensieri...
ti posso solo augurare di avere coraggio....:up:


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non è facile.....
> non sarà mai un amico....
> era il suo uomo,il suo amore il suo motore....
> 
> ...


se continuate a scrivermi parole così domani conquisto il mondo, nonostante la commozione


----------



## Annuccia (22 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> se continuate a scrivermi parole così domani conquisto il mondo, nonostante la commozione



il mondo è già tuo...il mondo è nostro...solo che alle volte lo dimentichiamo...
anche zoppicando si cammina...
più piano adagio adagio..ma poi il fastidio passa e la gamba che zoppicava riprende il suo passo...
tu continua a camminare...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (22 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Paradossalmente, e qui qualcuno con strumenti più adatti dei miei potrebbe confermare se stò dicendo una cazzata o meno, il fatto che stia male ANCHE fisicamente è un bene. Nel senso che non è un muro di gomma sul quale rimbalza tutto. Come dice anche Farfalla, che quoto in toto, corpo e mente vanno di pari passo, e forse (ma questa è psicologia della domenica e quindi prendila con le giuste pinze), questo è il suo modo di "parlarti". Ti stà "comunicando" che si sente un emerito pezzo di merda. E il fatto che il picco di questo malessere sia avvenuto con la tua vicinanza fisica è sintomatica. Ma in questo momento, a noi, di lui, non ce ne può fregare di meno , visto che stiamo parlando con te. Come prima cosa, con quell'avatar, evita le docce, solo bagni caldi . Come seconda cosa, evita di vedere la cosa come una tua sconfitta, almeno adesso. Tu pensavi al colore della cameretta e lui al colore dei preservativi da usare con quella, che tonta che sono. NO. Questi pensieri, adesso, devono essere distanti anni luce. Per un motivo ben preciso: non servono a nulla.Arriverà il momento in cui sarà giusto farsi certe domande, ma non è adesso. Adesso è il momento di mettere un giorno dietro l'altro senza farsi troppo male. Possibilmente fuori casa a parlare di moda e scarpe con qualche amica. *Non sembra ma anche un minuto non passato a pensare a certe cose, è un minuto guadagnato.*



Quoto!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> il mondo è già tuo...il mondo è nostro...solo che alle volte lo dimentichiamo...
> anche zoppicando si cammina...
> più piano adagio adagio..ma poi il fastidio passa e la gamba che zoppicava riprende il suo passo...
> tu continua a camminare...


No guarda nn per fare polemica ma ti dico un segreto...
Il mondo è MIO ed è il maialmondo...
Se fai la brava te ne concedo una fettina tutta per te...
Sono stufo di gente che vuole fregarmi il mondo e poi non lo sa sostenere e se lo fa cadere rigorosamente in testa...
Uffi...

Eccola anche tu vuoi il mondo...
E poi se ti crolla in testa piangi...

Ma porco can con tutte le cose che ci sono da fare...
Dedicarsi un po' a sè stesse e pensare meno a lui cos'è peccato? Eh?

Cioè parliamoci chiaro.
Io sto con una donna.
Se questa inizia a pensare troppo a me...
Io mi sento soffocare eh?


----------



## Annuccia (22 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No guarda nn per fare polemica ma ti dico un segreto...
> Il mondo è MIO ed è il maialmondo...
> Se fai la brava te ne concedo una fettina tutta per te...
> Sono stufo di gente che vuole fregarmi il mondo e poi non lo sa sostenere e se lo fa cadere rigorosamente in testa...
> ...


ho capito poco e niente ma va bene lo stesso...


manda un deplian del maialmondo va...vediamo un po...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ho capito poco e niente ma va bene lo stesso...
> 
> 
> manda un deplian del maialmondo va...vediamo un po...


Eh mia cara...eh mia cara...
Pensa c'è perfino il centro penessere con degli ometti secondo i tuoi sogni pronti ad accoglierti...
Ma c'è qualche piccolo prezzo da pagare...no?
Ma come sai tra persone per pene...ci si accorda sempre no?


----------



## Annuccia (22 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No guarda nn per fare polemica ma ti dico un segreto...
> Il mondo è MIO ed è il maialmondo...
> Se fai la brava te ne concedo una fettina tutta per te...
> *Sono stufo di gente che vuole fregarmi il mondo e poi non lo sa sostenere e se lo fa cadere rigorosamente in testa...
> ...



ho riletto...
la parte in neretto non l'ho capita....

la parte in rosso cosa c'entra???


----------



## Essenove (22 Agosto 2012)

Secondo me la nostra amica non deve più vedere l'ex. lui col tempo si risolleverà, ma ha bisogno di non vederla. Oggi sta in condizioni drammatiche, domani starà male, poi un pochino meglio e alla fine tutto sarà alle spalle. Se lei sarà solo il suo passato. non dimentichiamoci che lui ha fottuto il suo passato.

lei si deve forzare di non sentirlo più e presto avrà un nuovo inizio. Sembra una gran bella persona.


----------



## Annuccia (22 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> Secondo me la nostra amica non deve più vedere l'ex. lui col tempo si risolleverà, ma ha bisogno di non vederla. Oggi sta in condizioni drammatiche, domani starà male, poi un pochino meglio e alla fine tutto sarà alle spalle. Se lei sarà solo il suo passato. non dimentichiamoci che lui ha fottuto il suo passato.
> 
> lei si deve forzare di non sentirlo più e presto avrà un nuovo inizio. Sembra una gran bella persona.


ma è difficile voltare le spalle ad una persona che sta male....
perchè lui è stato importante per lei...e lei lo è stat per lui...


se si fossero semplicementi lasciati...ognun per se e Dio per tutti ovvio...
tagliamo pure tutti i fili..ma questo è un caso diverso purtroppo...e chi ci rimette è lei..perchè vorrebbe mandarlo a cagare con tutta se stessa ma non può....perchè ha un cuore grande...

vabeh poi magari quando si riprende lo mandi a cagare con gli interessi


----------



## Essenove (22 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma è difficile voltare le spalle ad una persona che sta male....
> perchè lui è stato importante per lei...e lei lo è stat per lui...
> 
> 
> ...



Ma se vuole che si riprenda deve scomparire.


----------



## Annuccia (22 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> Ma se vuole che si riprenda deve scomparire.



non saprei....è una situazione difficile ...
molto...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo invece che sia psicologico. Certo che gli attacchi te li fai venire se ci pensi ma devi averne giá avuti e allora la paura dell'attacco fa arrivare l'attacco stesso.
> Io resto dell'idea che si sia trovato davanti a se stesso e finché non si accetta puó andare sempre peggio.
> Deve ascoltarsi e accettarsi finché non lo sa il panico continuerà a dirgli che qualcosa non va





dammi un nome ha detto:


> vitamine o minerali ?
> 
> 
> ma se  fosse cosi, come mi pare lo sia stato  per te, le diagnosi ma soprattutto le cure sarebbero efficaci oltre che definitive-
> ...


nel mio caso è stato eccezionalmente difficile trovare il motivo di tutti gli acciacchi, a cui si è aggiunto anche il panico. io sono fermamente convinto che alla base degli attacchi di panico sia un problema fisico, ma so anche di esperienza che in aggiunta c'è la convinzione di qualcosa che lo fa scattare.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ho riletto...
> la parte in neretto non l'ho capita....
> 
> la parte in rosso cosa c'entra???


Allora quella in neretto sono sboronate contiane...

Quella in rosso...è una considerazione...
Sai io sono venuto su con poche cure...no?
Un po' rozzo...no?

E se ho una donna tutta pucci pucci...mi infastidisco...

Cioè io non sono abituato a...
Carooooooooo...vieni a fare la spesa con me? Mi fai compagnia?

Sono abituato a...
Va a farmi la spesa che io non ho voglia.
E a rispondere...ok cara...quando ho tempo e voglia ci vadooo. Tu però fammi la lista.


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> Secondo me la nostra amica non deve più vedere l'ex. lui col tempo si risolleverà, ma ha bisogno di non vederla. Oggi sta in condizioni drammatiche, domani starà male, poi un pochino meglio e alla fine tutto sarà alle spalle. Se lei sarà solo il suo passato. non dimentichiamoci che lui ha fottuto il suo passato.
> 
> lei si deve forzare di non sentirlo più e presto avrà un nuovo inizio. Sembra una gran bella persona.


Grazie :up:
Non vederlo sarà obbligatorio per ora, come hanno detto altri non può sopportare il peso delle mie domande e vedermi gli muove troppe cose dentro.




Annuccia ha detto:


> ma è difficile voltare le spalle ad una persona che sta male....
> perchè lui è stato importante per lei...e lei lo è stat per lui...
> 
> 
> ...


Si è vero, è difficile .
E non mi sarei mai immaginata ancora così legata a lui dopo un tradimento.

Certo poi alla fine di tutto può anche darsi che mandarlo a cagare sarà la mia reazione, hai ragione Annuccia .


----------



## Flavia (22 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non so cosa gli sia successo, mi fa paura.
> Se io sono confusa lui non è da meno.
> 
> Disordini no, a parte il mutismo con pianti continui prima che gli chiedessi di andarsene.
> ...


la psiche è qualcosa di delicato e misterioso
il tradimento e le sue conseguenze sono la classica goccia che ha fatto traboccare un vaso oramai colmo
il problema è che lui portava dentro di se questo malessere e non ha cercato aiuto


----------



## perplesso (22 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Grazie :up:
> Non vederlo sarà obbligatorio per ora, come hanno detto altri non può sopportare il peso delle mie domande e vedermi gli muove troppe cose dentro.
> 
> 
> ...


Tu ora in lui vedi un uomo imploso e malato che sta rischiando di diventare una larva.   e in virtù di ciò che è stato,ti senti empaticamente partecipe del suo dolore.

è molto umano e femminile,quello che senti.   però oltre a non vederlo fisicamente,ora dovresti anche provare a non pensarci.   tanto se e quando ci saranno novità,te lo faranno sapere di sicuro.

allora,sta stracciatella?


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Tu ora in lui vedi un uomo imploso e malato che sta rischiando di diventare una larva.   e in virtù di ciò che è stato,ti senti empaticamente partecipe del suo dolore.
> 
> è molto umano e femminile,quello che senti.   però oltre a non vederlo fisicamente,ora dovresti anche provare a non pensarci.   tanto se e quando ci saranno novità,te lo faranno sapere di sicuro.
> 
> allora,sta stracciatella?


Vero, non facilissimo, ma hai ragione.
Oggi tra il lavoro e un giro con un'amica non è andata male, più tardi esco un po' in compagnia, mi tengo impegnata.
So che devo arrivare alla serenità anche nei momenti di pigrizia, ma piano piano...dai.


La stracciatella? Quando vuoi! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (22 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Vero, non facilissimo, ma hai ragione.
> Oggi tra il lavoro e un giro con un'amica non è andata male, più tardi esco un po' in compagnia, mi tengo impegnata.
> So che devo arrivare alla serenità anche nei momenti di pigrizia, ma piano piano...dai.
> 
> ...


Risposta semiseria 

Il giorno che vi incontrerete e sarete pronti finalmente a parlare (e a risolvere tutto), la prima domanda che dovrai fargli è:

Denti o Naso ?
Cosa ?
Denti o Naso ? Scegli.
Che vuoi dire ?
Il posto dove ti darò la testata che ti stà per arrivare. Scegli Dento o Naso ?
Naso.
Sbam...Testata sui denti   (il contrario se lui dirà Denti).

Quando lui tutti sanguinante ti chiederà perchè, con il più disarmante dei sorrisi innocenti gli devi dire:

Perchè oltre alle corna mi son dovuta preoccupare delle tue condizioni fisiche....due cornini indolori, che magari fanno pandant col colore dei capelli e degli occhi no eeehhh ? ci hai dovuto aggiungere anche la preoccupazioni per il tuo stato di salute


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Risposta semiseria
> 
> Il giorno che vi incontrerete e sarete pronti finalmente a parlare (e a risolvere tutto), la prima domanda che dovrai fargli è:
> 
> ...


Sei il mio nuovo guru :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (22 Agosto 2012)

Ma io non ho ancora capito se vuoi tornare con lui o no....

Perchè se si devi prendere una direzione...

Se no ne devi prendere un'altra


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma io non ho ancora capito se vuoi tornare con lui o no....
> 
> Perchè se si devi prendere una direzione...
> 
> Se no ne devi prendere un'altra


Sono più confusa di te, provo molto per lui, non so se è amore o altro.
Non ho ancora preso una decisione perchè non è riuscito a/non ha voluto confidarsi con me per quasi due mesi, anche se come hai già detto magari non c'è davvero un motivo da ricercare. Un'eventualità che non mi piacerebbe, comunque.

Quando sarà in grado di affrontarmi ne parleremo, ora è a pezzi e devo mantenere le distanze anche per il suo bene. 
Mi farò informare dai suoi, seguirò gli sviluppi a distanza.

Certo che se passasse troppo tempo e se arrivassi a prendere una decisione definitiva senza un confronto allora non ci sarebbe altro da fare e avrei passato dei mesi a farmi venire il mal di testa inutilmente.

Per ora voglio solo poterci ragionare.


----------



## Simy (22 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Sono più confusa di te, provo molto per lui, non so se è amore o altro.
> Non ho ancora preso una decisione perchè non è riuscito a/non ha voluto confidarsi con me per quasi due mesi, anche se come hai già detto magari non c'è davvero un motivo da ricercare. Un'eventualità che non mi piacerebbe, comunque.
> 
> Quando sarà in grado di affrontarmi ne parleremo, ora è a pezzi e devo mantenere le distanze anche per il suo bene.
> ...


io mi sono persa per strada.... uff....col fatto che sto in ferie non riesco a leggere tutto.....


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Agosto 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LiD-c8XnH4


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Agosto 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Er0HtcFqzKY&feature=related


----------



## Diletta (23 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Sono più confusa di te, provo molto per lui, non so se è amore o altro.
> Non ho ancora preso una decisione perchè non è riuscito a/non ha voluto confidarsi con me per quasi due mesi, anche se come hai già detto magari non c'è davvero un motivo da ricercare. Un'eventualità che non mi piacerebbe, comunque.
> 
> Quando sarà in grado di affrontarmi ne parleremo, ora è a pezzi e devo mantenere le distanze anche per il suo bene.
> ...



Che tu ci creda o no, le cose faranno il loro corso e prenderanno la direzione che suggerirà il tuo animo, l'unico che non ti tradirà mai.
Niente è inutile in questa vita...


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Che tu ci creda o no, le cose faranno il loro corso e prenderanno la direzione che suggerirà il tuo animo, l'unico che non ti tradirà mai.
> Niente è inutile in questa vita...


Parole che aiutano in una mattinata un po' così


----------



## Diletta (23 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Parole che aiutano in una mattinata un po' così



...e dimmelo a me: stamani le acque sono cattivissime a casa mia, e ne sono io la responsabile assoluta ora...

Ma sono convinta quando dico che nel limbo un essere umano abbastanza in equilibrio non ci possa stare a lungo e che una via per il proprio benessere la trova.
Io ci credo tanto...


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e dimmelo a me: *stamani le acque sono cattivissime a casa mia, e ne sono io la responsabile assoluta ora...
> *
> Ma sono convinta quando dico che nel limbo un essere umano abbastanza in equilibrio non ci possa stare a lungo e che una via per il proprio benessere la trova.
> Io ci credo tanto...


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e dimmelo a me: stamani le acque sono cattivissime a casa mia, e ne sono io la responsabile assoluta ora...
> 
> Ma sono convinta quando dico che nel limbo un essere umano abbastanza in equilibrio non ci possa stare a lungo e che una via per il proprio benessere la trova.
> Io ci credo tanto...


Così mi fai commuovere, mi tiri su di morale nonostante tu abbia le tue cose a cui pensare:kiss:


----------



## Diletta (23 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Così mi fai commuovere, mi tiri su di morale nonostante tu abbia le tue cose a cui pensare:kiss:



...ci si tira su di morale insieme, per lo meno ci si prova...!!


----------



## Diletta (23 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>




Sì, stamani è come se avessi il diavolo dentro da quanto sono stata cattiva con lui.
Altro che "Diletta esci da questo corpo!!"
Piuttosto "entità malevola esci da Diletta!"


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, stamani è come se avessi il diavolo dentro da quanto sono stata cattiva con lui.
> Altro che "Diletta esci da questo corpo!!"
> Piuttosto "entità malevola esci da Diletta!"


che t'ha fatto???


----------



## Diletta (23 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> che t'ha fatto???




Nulla poveraccio...
E' il vento cattivo che si agita dentro di me...semplicemente il vento del rancore, che torna fuori di tanto in tanto, basta una piccola cosa, un ricordo, un pensiero...e l'animo diventa nero.
La ricostruzione è una sfida soprattutto verso se stessi...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Agosto 2012)

Ieri sera c'è stato un piccolo diverbio tra me e mia moglie. Niente di che, cazzatelle da caldo e nervoso.
Sono andato a letto da solo e mi sono trovato a rimuginare invettive pesantissime cariche di un rancore che non pensavo potesse più tornare a galla. Per fortuna non le ho detto nulla di quello che mi è passato per la mente: non sarebbe servito a nulla e sarabbe stata una mazzata di una violenza assurda. Questo dopo 4 anni dallo scoppio della bomba.


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Agosto 2012)

Ecco  dovrò tenere conto che certe cose segnano per sempre. O che almeno tornano a galla ogni tanto.


----------



## Diletta (23 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ecco  dovrò tenere conto che certe cose segnano per sempre. O che almeno tornano a galla ogni tanto.



Su questo ci puoi contare e mettere la firma!

Ma un'altra cosa che devi sapere (ormai ti voglio fare tutto il quadro) è che il tuo compagno non capirà assolutamente il perché e ne sarà nell'ordine:

1° turbato
2° infastidito
3° con le palle piene


----------



## Diletta (23 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ieri sera c'è stato un piccolo diverbio tra me e mia moglie. Niente di che, cazzatelle da caldo e nervoso.
> Sono andato a letto da solo e mi sono trovato a rimuginare invettive pesantissime cariche di un rancore che non pensavo potesse più tornare a galla. Per fortuna non le ho detto nulla di quello che mi è passato per la mente: non sarebbe servito a nulla e sarabbe stata una mazzata di una violenza assurda. Questo dopo 4 anni dallo scoppio della bomba.




Ti capisco in pieno: io rimango sconcertata dalle invettive che mi nascono da dentro, sono di una violenza pazzesca, da paura.
La cosa peggiore è tirarle fuori, le parole possono uccidere...(e a me capita dopo 2 anni, devo controllarmi di più).

Ti voglio chiedere se ti sei rassegnato a questo come effetto collaterale della scelta fatta a suo tempo. 
Per me aver scelto il male minore è comunque una scelta di serie B, come un ripiego, ma mi rendo anche conto che l'ottimale non era fra le scelte che avevo a disposizione...


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Su questo ci puoi contare e mettere la firma!
> 
> Ma un'altra cosa che devi sapere (ormai ti voglio fare tutto il quadro) è che il tuo compagno non capirà assolutamente il perché e ne sarà nell'ordine:
> 
> ...


Mi piace da morire il tuo essere diretta, mi fai restare in contatto con la realtà, meno pippe mentali.
Certo che nel caso il rapporto continui ci sarà da sclerare di fronte a reazioni del genere .


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti capisco in pieno: io rimango sconcertata dalle invettive che mi nascono da dentro, sono di una violenza pazzesca, da paura.
> La cosa peggiore è tirarle fuori, le parole possono uccidere...(e a me capita dopo 2 anni, devo controllarmi di più).
> 
> Ti voglio chiedere se ti sei rassegnato a questo come effetto collaterale della scelta fatta a suo tempo.
> *Per me aver scelto il male minore è comunque una scelta di serie B, come un ripiego, ma mi rendo anche conto che l'ottimale non era fra le scelte che avevo a disposizione*...


Stesse condizioni, più o meno, ma col colloquio di lavoro di stamattina........

Ok, nondevoilluderminondevoilluderminondevoilludermi..........


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Stesse condizioni, più o meno, ma col colloquio di lavoro di stamattina........
> 
> Ok, nondevoilluderminondevoilluderminondevoilludermi..........


Stai già sognando di spiccare il volo?


Te lo auguro di cuore


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Stesse condizioni, più o meno, ma col colloquio di lavoro di stamattina........
> 
> Ok, nondevoilluderminondevoilluderminondevoilludermi..........


Non è "solo" un' occasione di lavoro allora! 
E' molto di più!


----------



## Diletta (23 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Stesse condizioni, più o meno, ma col colloquio di lavoro di stamattina........
> 
> Ok, nondevoilluderminondevoilluderminondevoilludermi..........



Mi fai impazzire...sono di una curiosità patologica!!
Ora mi devi dire qualcosa di più, per davvero!!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi fai impazzire...sono di una curiosità patologica!!
> Ora mi devi dire qualcosa di più, per davvero!!


Io sono ancora a casa mia solo perchè non mi sono potuto permettere di andarmente (disoccupato).
Per fortuna io e mia moglie ci vogliamo ancora molto bene, altrimenti sarebbe un inferno, ma io penso che per il bene di entrambi dovremmo starcene ognuno per conto suo (lei non è daccordo ma.....). Stamattina ho fatto un colloquio molto promettente in Svizzera (nondevoilluderminondevoilludermi.....) e quindi se dovessi ritrovare l'indipendenza economica potrei permettermi di andare a vivere altrove.


----------



## Tebe (23 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ecco  dovrò tenere conto che certe cose segnano per sempre. O che almeno tornano a galla ogni tanto.


io qui dentro sono un eccezione ma non credo di essere l'unica al mondo.
Io non ci penso più. Non mi fa male. Non mi fa niente.
Anzi. Con Mattia ne parlo tranquillamente visto che lavorano insieme fianco a fianco.

So anche che adesso si è tagliata i capelli corti dietro e lunghi davanti e ieri è andata da lui chiedendogli come stava.




Il fatto che a Mattia piacciano le donne con i capelli corti è risaputo.

E io mi diverto.
Tanto.

Sarò pazza.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io qui dentro sono un eccezione ma non credo di essere l'unica al mondo.
> Io non ci penso più. Non mi fa male. Non mi fa niente.
> Anzi. Con Mattia ne parlo tranquillamente visto che lavorano insieme fianco a fianco.
> 
> ...


Ma no, io sono incarognito ancora solo perchè siamo ancora insieme mentre la nostra storia è di fatto finita. Gli attriti che nascono dalla convivenza forzata, pur volendosi bene, ogni tanto mi fa un po' partire l'embolo. Tutto qui.
Tu con Mattia non hai mica rotto, no? Tu lo dici sempre che sei innamoratissima di Mattia, io di mia moglie assolutamente non più.


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stai già sognando di spiccare il volo?
> 
> 
> Te lo auguro di cuore


Mi associo!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Agosto 2012)

Scusa Mille se abbiamo svaccato un po' il tuo 3d


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma no, io sono incarognito ancora solo perchè siamo ancora insieme mentre la nostra storia è di fatto finita. Gli attriti che nascono dalla convivenza forzata, pur volendosi bene, ogni tanto mi fa un po' partire l'embolo. Tutto qui.
> Tu con Mattia non hai mica rotto, no? Tu lo dici sempre che sei innamoratissima di Mattia, io di mia moglie assolutamente non più.


scusa non conosco la tua storia ma sono assai curiosa perdonami
ti aveva tradito?

no perchè inizio a pensare a tot cose sometimes....
vale


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> scusa non conosco la tua storia ma sono assai curiosa perdonami
> ti aveva tradito?
> 
> no perchè inizio a pensare a tot cose sometimes....
> vale


Si, son finito qui per questo. Ma il problema della nostra coppia era un altro, solo culminato nella sua cazzata. Era una storia già minata alla base. 
Questo però è il 3d di Mille, non mi va di farla lunga, scusa. :smile:


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io qui dentro sono un eccezione ma non credo di essere l'unica al mondo.
> Io non ci penso più. Non mi fa male. Non mi fa niente.
> Anzi. Con Mattia ne parlo tranquillamente visto che lavorano insieme fianco a fianco.
> 
> ...


Pazza no, ti invidio.
Mi vedono tutti come una roccia, indistruttibile, ma quando  accumulo troppo esplodo, e lo faccio alla grande.
Distruggo tutto e tutti. 
Cattive premesse per un'eventuale ripartenza.

(bel blog. a tratti mi ha messo un po' a disagio, ma mi piace molto. un punto di vista che non mi aspettavo)


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Si, son finito qui per questo. Ma il problema della nostra coppia era un altro, solo culminato nella sua cazzata. Era una storia già minata alla base.
> Questo però è il 3d di Mille, non mi va di farla lunga, scusa. :smile:


Tranquillo! Non c'è problema!
Anzi, ti faccio gli auguri anche sul forum!

Certo che il titolo del 3d porta sfiga :scared:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Pazza no, ti invidio.
> Mi vedono tutti come una roccia, indistruttibile, ma quando  accumulo troppo esplodo, e lo faccio alla grande.
> Distruggo tutto e tutti.
> Cattive premesse per un'eventuale ripartenza.
> ...


Ed il mio di blog non lo commenti? 





rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io qui dentro sono un eccezione ma non credo di essere l'unica al mondo.
> Io non ci penso più. Non mi fa male. Non mi fa niente.
> Anzi. Con Mattia ne parlo tranquillamente visto che lavorano insieme fianco a fianco.
> 
> ...


mi diverte tantissimo che gli racconti: ti ho tradito, come tutti i giorni

perché so che è una cosa che un maschio manda giù solo con grossa difficoltà e tu lo sai e ti diverti pure :rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> mi diverte tantissimo che gli racconti: ti ho tradito, come tutti i giorni
> 
> perché so che è una cosa che un maschio manda giù solo con grossa difficoltà e tu lo sai e ti diverti pure :rotfl:


Ecco, questa è una cosa che seguo a fatica, un tipo di rapporto che fino ad oggi non avevo mai pensato. 
Ora sto esaminando tante, troppe, possibilità.


----------



## Spider (23 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io qui dentro sono un eccezione ma non credo di essere l'unica al mondo.
> Io non ci penso più. Non mi fa male. Non mi fa niente.
> Anzi. Con Mattia ne parlo tranquillamente visto che lavorano insieme fianco a fianco.
> 
> ...


...io sto passando una fase come la tua, nessuna emozione, nessun rancore...
per esempio non mi sveglio più la mattina con quel "chiodo fisso", il pensiero c'è, ma è come se fosse diverso... mi sembra di osservare qualcosa di estraneo, un film...
so che è anche temporaneo, non so.
L'altro pomeriggio, nudi nel letto.. abbiamo cazzeggiato sul suo "coso" e su alcune cose tra loro...
ed io ero veramente indifferente, senza emozione, ci ho riso pure ed ero sincero.


----------



## Diletta (23 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io sono ancora a casa mia solo perchè non mi sono potuto permettere di andarmente (disoccupato).
> Per fortuna io e mia moglie ci vogliamo ancora molto bene, altrimenti sarebbe un inferno, ma io penso che per il bene di entrambi dovremmo starcene ognuno per conto suo (lei non è daccordo ma.....). Stamattina ho fatto un colloquio molto promettente in Svizzera (nondevoilluderminondevoilludermi.....) e quindi se dovessi ritrovare l'indipendenza economica potrei permettermi di andare a vivere altrove.




Però ne converrai che tutta quella rabbia che hai ancora dentro è sintomo di una ferita ancora aperta e che fa male.
Quando c'è disamore non si dovrebbe provare indifferenza?


----------



## Diletta (23 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io qui dentro sono un eccezione ma non credo di essere l'unica al mondo.
> Io non ci penso più. Non mi fa male. Non mi fa niente.
> Anzi. Con Mattia ne parlo tranquillamente visto che lavorano insieme fianco a fianco.
> 
> ...



Magari fossi pazza come te (ammesso che tu lo sia!).
Come è possibile che tu non ci pensi proprio più?
Il fatto dei capelli tagliati di quella stupida mi farebbe venire i sudori freddi specie sapendo che al mio uomo piacciono proprio i capelli corti...

Ma sarà per il fatto che tu sei una traditrice (pardon: una diversamente fedele!!) che vedi e provi le cose in maniera diversa?
Io me la spiego così...


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Magari fossi pazza come te (ammesso che tu lo sia!).
> Come è possibile che tu non ci pensi proprio più?
> Il fatto dei capelli tagliati di quella stupida mi farebbe venire i sudori freddi specie sapendo che al mio uomo piacciono proprio i capelli corti...
> 
> ...


Magari sono ancora troppo scottata, ma discorsi sull'amante del mio forse-compagno mi farebbero troppo male e non so come reagirei. Forse più avanti la prenderò con filosofia.


----------



## Diletta (23 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...io sto passando una fase come la tua, nessuna emozione, nessun rancore...
> per esempio non mi sveglio più la mattina con quel "chiodo fisso", il pensiero c'è, ma è come se fosse diverso... mi sembra di osservare qualcosa di estraneo, un film...
> so che è anche temporaneo, non so.
> L'altro pomeriggio, nudi nel letto.. abbiamo cazzeggiato sul suo "coso" e su alcune cose tra loro...
> ed io ero veramente indifferente, senza emozione, ci ho riso pure ed ero sincero.




Non voglio disilluderti...però succede anche a me. Quando sto bene è tutto così distante, estraneo da noi...
Anche io riesco ad ironizzare (e quando lo faccio sono sincera, non si potrebbe altrimenti...) sulle situazioni piccanti che mi racconta via via...
Però poi la fase buona passa e lascia il posto molto educatamente a quella di merda...

Però, penso che prima o poi tutto questo finirà...
in un modo o nell'altro...
Tu che dici?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ecco, questa è una cosa che seguo a fatica, un tipo di rapporto che fino ad oggi non avevo mai pensato.
> Ora sto esaminando tante, troppe, possibilità.


io penso che sia possibile solo per chi non ha alcuna difficoltà a trovarsi altri divertimenti e chi non dipende in alcun modo dalla persona che ama.

il solo pensiero di aver rinunciato a tutte le altre possibilità in favore di una sola persona ci riempie in caso di tradimento di rancore, rabbia, delusione e depressione.

ma quando non si ha mai rinunciato alle amicizie e fatto soltanto un piccolo taglio agli "extra" riservati al proprio partner, allora il tradimento non è la più grossa perdita, ma solo una promessa non mantenuta. e quante non ne manteniamo tutti i giorni?


----------



## Diletta (23 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Magari sono ancora troppo scottata, ma discorsi sull'amante del mio forse-compagno mi farebbero troppo male e non so come reagirei. Forse più avanti la prenderò con filosofia.



Ma vedi: quando e se ci saranno quei benedetti dialoghi fra voi tu vorrai sapere anche i dettagli più intimi (di solito è così).
Potrà essere più forte di te, dovrai avere il controllo della situazione nella tua mente, liberandoti di tutti quei dubbi che entreranno a forza, e te ne liberi solo se conosci.
Vorrai sapere...e lui ti dovrà dire tutto.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

*O.T*

Admin, appena puoi, ed hai tempo mi dici come levare il clone Claudio.

Si fa per dire appena hai tempo etc,  magari in M.P. denghiù


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma vedi: quando e se ci saranno quei benedetti dialoghi fra voi tu vorrai sapere anche i dettagli più intimi (di solito è così).
> Potrà essere più forte di te, dovrai avere il controllo della situazione nella tua mente, liberandoti di tutti quei dubbi che entreranno a forza, e te ne liberi solo se conosci.
> Vorrai sapere...e lui ti dovrà dire tutto.



Si si, hai ragione.
Vorrò chiarezza e lui dovrà dirmi tutto nel caso voglia continuare.

Mi riferivo più che altro al discorso dei capelli, ora sono troppo arrabbiata, non mi immagino indifferente nel sapere dettagli su di lei anche dopo molto tempo. Più avanti chissà.


----------



## Diletta (23 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Admin, appena puoi, ed hai tempo mi dici come levare il clone Claudio.
> 
> Si fa per dire appena hai tempo etc,  magari in M.P. denghiù




O.T.
Ciao Clà!
Sopravvissuto alla calura che c'è dalle tue parti? (non solo dalle tue...)
Un caro saluto!:smile:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Però ne converrai che tutta quella rabbia che hai ancora dentro è sintomo di una ferita ancora aperta e che fa male.
> Quando c'è disamore non si dovrebbe provare indifferenza?


Tutti abbiamo dei punti sensibili, e certe situazioni a volte li stuzzicano laddove in situazioni diverse magari non ci si accorgerebbe di nulla.
Non sono le cose, i fatti quelli che realmente tornano a galla. Sono i nostri turbamenti interiori, inconsci che non nascono realmente dai fatti trascorsi, ma da questi vengono "lievitati". Istinto maschile in primo luogo.


----------



## Spider (23 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non voglio disilluderti...però succede anche a me. Quando sto bene è tutto così distante, estraneo da noi...
> Anche io riesco ad ironizzare (e quando lo faccio sono sincera, non si potrebbe altrimenti...) sulle situazioni piccanti che mi racconta via via...
> Però poi la fase buona passa e lascia il posto molto educatamente a quella di merda...
> 
> ...


...si prima o poi passa...
qualcuno dice che le corna sono come il mal di denti ...fanno male ma poi passano...

comunque cercando di esser seri..
penso che non bisogna far pace con l'altro ma con se stessi.
Quando stai bene, è perchè temporaneamente sei in pace con te... facci caso,
 l'altro poco c'entra, e quello che ha fatto o non ha fatto poco determina.

io allora sono in pace perchè controllo la rabbia e il dolore...dovuta alla perdità dell'esclusività,
 esclusività come fonte di sicurezza, di fiducia, di rispetto.
sono in pace perchè riesco ad amare anche se non tutto mi è stato corrisposto... quella fiducia, quella sicurezza,
so amare anche senza la loro costante presenza.


----------



## Diletta (23 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Si si, hai ragione.
> Vorrò chiarezza e lui dovrà dirmi tutto nel caso voglia continuare.
> 
> Mi riferivo più che altro al discorso dei capelli, ora sono troppo arrabbiata, non mi immagino indifferente nel sapere dettagli su di lei anche dopo molto tempo. Più avanti chissà.


Hai ragione, una volta chiarito tutto e di più FINE.
Lei, la stronza, non deve essere mai più menzionata.
Dovrà sparire per sempre.
Il difficile, se mai, è farla sparire dalla nostra mente (cioè dei traditi), spesso si insedia come un fantasma (di quelli malevoli).


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...si prima o poi passa...
> qualcuno dice che le corna sono come il mal di denti ...fanno male ma poi passano...
> 
> comunque cercando di esser seri..
> ...


Sacrosanto.


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai ragione, una volta chiarito tutto e di più FINE.
> Lei, la stronza, non deve essere mai più menzionata.
> Dovrà sparire per sempre.
> Il difficile, se mai, è farla sparire dalla nostra mente (cioè dei traditi), spesso si insedia come un fantasma (di quelli malevoli).



Si, non voglio tirarla fuori per tutta la mia vita, chiariti i dubbi basta.

Dopo quanto arrivano i momenti di pace? Leggo che tu e spider riuscite ad averne anche parlando dell'altra/o.


----------



## Diletta (23 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...si prima o poi passa...
> qualcuno dice che le corna sono come il mal di denti ...fanno male ma poi passano...
> 
> comunque cercando di esser seri..
> ...



Hai fatto centro! :up:
E mi ricordi un libro importante: l'arte di amare di Fromm che sto leggendo dietro consiglio dello psicologo...
Grazie di avermici fatto pensare.


----------



## Diletta (23 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Si, non voglio tirarla fuori per tutta la mia vita, chiariti i dubbi basta.
> 
> Dopo quanto arrivano i momenti di pace? Leggo che tu e spider riuscite ad averne anche parlando dell'altra/o.




E' tutto molto soggettivo (vedi Tebe)
Nel mio caso sono passati 2 anni.
Riesco a cazzeggiare su altre cosette molto edificanti che mi ha fatto mio marito in tempi precedenti, e che sono venute fuori a rovesciamento avvenuto del vaso di Pandora (come lo chiamo io!).
Non posso proprio dire che il mio uomo sia un santo...forse un giorno scriverò un libro.


----------



## Spider (23 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai fatto centro! :up:
> E mi ricordi un libro importante: l'arte di amare di Fromm che sto leggendo dietro consiglio dello psicologo...
> Grazie di avermici fatto pensare.


...bellissimo libro... anche se non l'ho mai finito...
penso torno a leggerlo!!!!!!


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' tutto molto soggettivo (vedi Tebe)
> Nel mio caso sono passati 2 anni.
> Riesco a cazzeggiare su altre cosette molto edificanti che mi ha fatto mio marito in tempi precedenti, e che sono venute fuori a rovesciamento avvenuto del vaso di Pandora (come lo chiamo io!).
> Non posso proprio dire che il mio uomo sia un santo...forse un giorno scriverò un libro.


Quante copie devo comprare per ripagarti di tutte le mie lagne sopportate?


----------



## Spider (23 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Si, non voglio tirarla fuori per tutta la mia vita, chiariti i dubbi basta.
> 
> Dopo quanto arrivano i momenti di pace? Leggo che tu e spider riuscite ad averne anche parlando dell'altra/o.


...se ti aspetti di dimenticare...
scordatelo, impossibile.

diciamo che il tempo... parlo di quello fisico, lo scorrere del tempo è un buon alleato...
tutto sfuma, si trasforma, prende un'altra luce.
Sarai e sei diversa, questo si nel modo di vedere e pensare le cose... io penso migliore,
più consapevole... anche più fatalista.. ma di un fatalismo positivo ed emancipante.

Almeno questo è quello che sento ora...domani magari sto di merda.


----------



## Diletta (23 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Quante copie devo comprare per ripagarti di tutte le mie lagne sopportate?




Ma invece non sei tanto lagnosa...io lo ero un mucchio di più!
Mi presi tante di quelle legnate (metaforiche) da Stermì, Daniele e compagnia bella che non so come abbia fatto a tener duro e a perseverare stando qui!
Eppure sapessi quanto mi è servito!!!
Che scuola di vita!


----------



## Diletta (23 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...se ti aspetti di dimenticare...
> scordatelo, impossibile.
> 
> diciamo che il tempo... parlo di quello fisico, lo scorrere del tempo è un buon alleato...
> ...



Quoto tutto e ti approvo!!
:up::up:


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...se ti aspetti di dimenticare...
> scordatelo, impossibile.
> 
> diciamo che il tempo... parlo di quello fisico, lo scorrere del tempo è un buon alleato...
> ...


Speriamo, per ora passo troppo velocemente e frequentemente dallo star bene allo "stare di merda".
Difficile riflettere.


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma invece non sei tanto lagnosa...io lo ero un mucchio di più!
> Mi presi tante di quelle legnate (metaforiche) da Stermì, Daniele e compagnia bella che non so come abbia fatto a tener duro e a perseverare stando qui!
> Eppure sapessi quanto mi è servito!!!
> Che scuola di vita!


:abbraccio:


----------



## Tebe (23 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Pazza no, ti invidio.
> Mi vedono tutti come una roccia, indistruttibile, ma quando  accumulo troppo esplodo, e lo faccio alla grande.
> Distruggo tutto e tutti.
> Cattive premesse per un'eventuale ripartenza.
> ...


addirittura disagio?
Perchè?


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma invece non sei tanto lagnosa...io lo ero un mucchio di più!
> Mi presi tante di quelle legnate (metaforiche) da Stermì, Daniele e compagnia bella che non so come abbia fatto a tener duro e a perseverare stando qui!
> *Eppure sapessi quanto mi è servito!!!*
> Che scuola di vita!


:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (23 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Magari fossi pazza come te (ammesso che tu lo sia!).
> Come è possibile che tu non ci pensi proprio più?
> Il fatto dei capelli tagliati di quella stupida mi farebbe venire i sudori freddi specie sapendo che al mio uomo piacciono proprio i capelli corti...
> 
> ...


Io davvero non lo so. Non ci penso più e basta. Ma già dopo un anno non me ne fotteva più niente. Ora ne sono passati tre e davvero...boh...non è davvero niente.
Mentre invece quando penso al tradimento della mia migliore amica (che si era fatta il mio toy) o al tradimento del mio ex prima di mattia mi sale ancora la carogna.
Non so cosa dirti se non che..probabilmente non è il mio essere diversamente fedele ma semplicemente il fatto che ognuno ha dei valori che si costruisce crescendo.
E crescendo, la fedeltà sessuale come  la verginità tipo, non sono mai stati un valore.
A differenza magari dell'amicizia o tenere fede alla parola data e via discorrendo.

Forse anche dna.

Boh...sarà un mix di tutto


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> addirittura disagio?
> Perchè?


Non è una critica, anzi.
Parli in modo molto diretto del tuo essere "diversamente fedele" e mi hai fatto vedere il tradimento anche dal tuo punto di vista.
Non ne scrivi in modo banale.

So che tu e il mio compagno siete persone completamente diverse e ogni paragone è inutile, ma a causa del suo silenzio il tuo blog è la cosa più vicina al guardare dall'altra parte, da qui il disagio.


----------



## Tebe (23 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non è una critica, anzi.
> Parli in modo molto diretto del tuo essere "diversamente fedele" e mi hai fatto vedere il tradimento anche dal tuo punto di vista.
> *Non ne scrivi in modo banale.*
> 
> So che tu e il mio compagno siete persone completamente diverse e ogni paragone è inutile, ma a causa del suo silenzio il tuo blog è la cosa più vicina al guardare dall'altra parte, da qui il disagio.


Tranquilla, non l'ho presa come una critica, assolutamente.

Sul neretto c'è qualcuno che potrebbe dissentire...:mrgreen:

E per il resto del tuo commento.
Grazie


----------



## Ultimo (23 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Vi rompo ancora le palle con la mia storia perchè non so più dove andare a sbattere.
> Mi trovo senza risposte come prima. Non riesco nemmeno a piangere, sono solo incazzata nera e la testa mi sta scoppiando.
> 
> 
> ...



Ho letto ora il 3D, ed ho avuto dei pensieri che appartengono a circa due anni fa, quando mia moglie mi tradì, ed io d'impulso l'unico pensiero che ebbi fu solo per lei, tra i pensieri che ebbi ci fu quello di una sua possibile depressione, questo perchè già una volta ne soffrì, mia moglie mi disse no Clà ci cascai una volta, la seconda NO. 

Ora questi pensieri li trasformo e li confronto con il 3D di adesso, e penso, magari il marito oltre ad aver tradito perchè stava male, sta anche male perchè dopo essere stato scoperto, la realtà gli è crollata addosso senza pietà, rendendosi conto del grave atto commesso, se questo fosse vero, potrebbe essere di aiuto a millepensieri per un dialogo futuro. E comunque se è vero quello che ho scritto, nonostante lui abbia tradito, quello che gli sta capitando è sinonimo di pentimento.


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tranquilla, non l'ho presa come una critica, assolutamente.
> 
> Sul neretto c'è qualcuno che potrebbe dissentire...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Al massimo riceverò qualche insulto via MP...un brutto colpo per la mia autostima .

Figurati, lo penso davvero :up:.


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho letto ora il 3D, ed ho avuto dei pensieri che appartengono a circa due anni fa, quando mia moglie mi tradì, ed io d'impulso l'unico pensiero che ebbi fu solo per lei, tra i pensieri che ebbi ci fu quello di una sua possibile depressione, questo perchè già una volta ne soffrì, mia moglie mi disse no Clà ci cascai una volta, la seconda NO.
> 
> Ora questi pensieri li trasformo e li confronto con il 3D di adesso, e penso, magari il marito oltre ad aver tradito perchè stava male, sta anche male perchè dopo essere stato scoperto, la realtà gli è crollata addosso senza pietà, rendendosi conto del grave atto commesso, se questo fosse vero, potrebbe essere di aiuto a millepensieri per un dialogo futuro. E comunque se è vero quello che ho scritto, nonostante lui abbia tradito, *quello che gli sta capitando è sinonimo di pentimento*.


E' l'unica cosa che mi impedisce di voltare pagina e di lasciarmelo alle spalle, aspetto il momento del tanto agognato confronto per capire.


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Al massimo riceverò qualche insulto via MP...un brutto colpo per la mia autostima .
> 
> Figurati, lo penso davvero :up:.


Ma quali insulti! 
ma come si fa ad insultarti!


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma quali insulti!
> ma come si fa ad insultarti!


tra un po' vi farò le fusa, non coccolatemi troppo


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> tra un po' vi farò le fusa, non coccolatemi troppo


:rotfl:vabbè...noi pensiamo alle coccole...tu fa scorta di gelato :rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl:vabbè...noi pensiamo alle coccole...tu fa scorta di gelato :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ieri notte ho ceduto, sentivo le vostre voci venire dal freezer.


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ieri notte ho ceduto, sentivo le vostre voci venire dal freezer.


io oggi ho comprato pistacchio, malaga e yogurt....stasera tutti da me! :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)




----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io oggi ho comprato pistacchio, malaga e yogurt....stasera tutti da me! :mrgreen:



Va bene!


Diavoletta_78


----------



## perplesso (23 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ieri notte ho ceduto, sentivo le vostre voci venire dal freezer.


brava devi cedere alle tentazioni


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>


sì, ma si spera che le persone abbiano maggiori e migliori capacità di un piatto...


----------



## Simy (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sì, ma si spera che le persone abbiano maggiori e migliori capacità di un piatto...



le "crepe" restano...anche se lo incolli


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> le "crepe" restano...anche se lo incolli


:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> le "crepe" restano...anche se lo incolli


non è detto. dipende dalla capacità che ciascuno ha di rielaborare, leggere gli eventi.
quello che per me è la fine, per un altro è un gradino verso l'alto.


----------



## Zod (23 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> E' l'unica cosa che mi impedisce di voltare pagina e di lasciarmelo alle spalle, aspetto il momento del tanto agognato confronto per capire.


L'importante é che non ti ostini a chidergli il perché, in quanto il perché non c'é, non lo sa nemmeno lui. Devi chiarire se vuole ritornare da te, ma a quanto hai scritto lui già vuole tornare con te. A questo punto chiarisci prima cosa vuoi tu. Sei disposta a perdonarlo e ricominciare? Se la risposta é no, inutile mantenere i contatti. Se la risposta é si, anche se non esiste il perché, anche se non potrà mai spiegartelo, digli che sei disposta a dimenticare tutto e ricominciare.

Il perché non c'é. Niente giustifica il tradire la persona che ami. Succede per colpa del caso, per un periodo di debolezza, o per la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso. 

Un tradito deve per prima cosa decidere se vuole tornare con il traditore, e in tale caso la vicenda deve morire lí e mai piú tornare a galla. Deciso questo, deve capire se il traditore vuole riprendere seriamente il percorso insieme, se ha capito quindi il suo sbaglio.

Forse é la cosa che fa piú male, ma il perché non c'é. 

S*B


----------



## Zod (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non è detto. dipende dalla capacità che ciascuno ha di rielaborare, leggere gli eventi.
> quello che per me è la fine, per un altro è un gradino verso l'alto.


Il tradimento é deprecabile ma accettabile. Le bugie no. Le bugie minano la fiducia, non credi piú a chi hai davanti, anche quando ti dice che gli dispiace, che ha capito, che vuole tornare da te. Non puó esistere un rapporto che non abbia alla base la fiducia : amicizia, lavoro, amore, etc. 

Quando si dice ripartire da zero si commette un errore : dopo un tradimento si parte da sotto zero, perché della persona che ci ha tradito, che noi abbiamo scoperto, che ha negato anche l'evidenza fino alla fine, ci fidiamo meno del venditore della Folletto.

S*B

PS : non me ne vogliano i venditori della Folletto, era solo per fare un esempio


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Il tradimento é deprecabile ma accettabile. Le bugie no. Le bugie minano la fiducia, non credi piú a chi hai davanti, anche quando ti dice che gli dispiace, che ha capito, che vuole tornare da te. Non puó esistere un rapporto che non abbia alla base la fiducia : amicizia, lavoro, amore, etc.
> 
> Quando si dice ripartire da zero si commette un errore : dopo un tradimento si parte da sotto zero, perché della persona che ci ha tradito, che noi abbiamo scoperto, che ha negato anche l'evidenza fino alla fine, ci fidiamo meno del venditore della Folletto.
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;heD79C8Lyd0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heD79C8Lyd0[/video]

Vale la pena specie dal minuto 5...eheheheeheh...


----------



## Irene (23 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Il tradimento é deprecabile ma accettabile. Le bugie no. Le bugie minano la fiducia, non credi piú a chi hai davanti, anche quando ti dice che gli dispiace, che ha capito, che vuole tornare da te. Non puó esistere un rapporto che non abbia alla base la fiducia : amicizia, lavoro, amore, etc.
> 
> Quando si dice ripartire da zero si commette un errore : dopo un tradimento si parte da sotto zero, perché della persona che ci ha tradito, che noi abbiamo scoperto, che ha negato anche l'evidenza fino alla fine, ci fidiamo meno del venditore della Folletto.
> 
> ...


sono state proprio le sue bugie (reiterate) il motivo per cui non è stato possibile ripartire..
hanno fatto e fanno tuttora più male del tradimento in se..


----------



## Tebe (23 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non è detto. dipende dalla capacità che ciascuno ha di rielaborare, leggere gli eventi.
> quello che per me è la fine, per un altro è un gradino verso l'alto.


peccato non poterti approvare


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Admin, appena puoi, ed hai tempo mi dici come levare il clone Claudio.
> 
> Si fa per dire appena hai tempo etc,  magari in M.P. denghiù


Posso unire l'account precedente a questo e quindi scompare il clone (ma anche il vecchio account).


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Posso unire l'account precedente a questo e quindi scompare il clone (ma anche il vecchio account).


E magari paffete da Ultimo diventa Primo no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E magari paffete da Ultimo diventa Primo no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


chissà ... forse ...


----------



## Sole (24 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Adesso ho capito  E' quello che gli psicologi definiscono 'vantaggio secondario della malattia'.
> 
> Si parla di *“vantaggio secondario”* quando l’individuo, grazie al suo sintomo fisico, può evitare una condizione che ritiene pericolosa, difficile, o quando grazie ad esso può avere sostegno dall’ambiente circostante.


Certo, è comunque un tentativo inconscio di manipolare l'altro a proprio vantaggio.
Io ho sofferto di attacchi d'ansia molti anni fa. Tanto da rendere la vita difficile alle persone che mi stavano intorno.
Io stavo male, avevo crisi fortissime apparentemente incontrollabili, e la realtà intorno a me si modificava magicamente. Manipolavo alla perfezione senza saperlo.

Uno dei meriti della terapia di allora (durata anni) è stato proprio questo. Capire che ogni sintomo nevrotico è d'aiuto a chi lo manifesta perchè, per quanto sia fastidioso, evita il confronto con qualcosa che gli fa molta più paura.

Se ne esce quando si trova il coraggio di guardare in faccia questo 'qualcosa' senza farsi sconti.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Posso unire l'account precedente a questo e quindi scompare il clone (ma anche il vecchio account).



Si ok. Grazie.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non è detto. dipende dalla capacità che ciascuno ha di rielaborare, leggere gli eventi.
> quello che per me è la fine, per un altro è un gradino verso l'alto.


Voglio dare il mio contributo sia alle tue splendide parole che a quelle di Simy, alle quali tu hai risposto.

Come il tradimento, come qualsiasi evento "importante" ti accade durante la vita, il futuro ti accompagnerà nel presente in maniera diversa da quello che prima eri, nel tradimento passati i primi tempi, dove qualsiasi emozione o sentimento viene mescolato e rigirato più volte e il tutto accompagnato da confusione, egocentrismo,  rimane un ricordo doloroso dove riflessioni spesso sbagliate ti uccidono dentro, e quelle riflessioni sbagliate saranno i cocci di cui parla Simy. nel tempo si comincia a capire seriamente il significato della parola tradimento ed i suoi veri risvolti, e cominci ad analizzarti ed a cambiare,( il cambiare ancora non ho capito se è anche una forma di protezione, ma credo di si) comunque, questi cambiamenti, e pensieri, e riflessioni che adesso stanno in chi, nell'arco di brevi minuti ha dovuto cambiare il proprio passato e presente mille volte , deve "adattarsi a se stesso ed alla nuova visione di tutto quello che lo circonda. E non sarà più quel ricordo dei primi mesi a tormentarti, ma l'accettare il presente con quello che si sta diventando, ed accettare chi ti circonda, per quello che adesso è una nuova figura, unita alla vecchia figura di chi ti sta accanto. 
Ricordando sempre e comunque che queste sono riflessioni, ed al momento, conclusioni mie.


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Voglio dare il mio contributo sia alle tue splendide parole che a quelle di Simy, alle quali tu hai risposto.
> 
> Come il tradimento, come qualsiasi evento "importante" ti accade durante la vita, il futuro ti accompagnerà nel presente in maniera diversa da quello che prima eri, nel tradimento passati i primi tempi, dove qualsiasi emozione o sentimento viene mescolato e rigirato più volte e il tutto accompagnato da confusione, egocentrismo,  rimane un ricordo doloroso dove riflessioni spesso sbagliate ti uccidono dentro, e quelle riflessioni sbagliate saranno i cocci di cui parla Simy. nel tempo si comincia a capire seriamente il significato della parola tradimento ed i suoi veri risvolti, e cominci ad analizzarti ed a cambiare,( il cambiare ancora non ho capito se è anche una forma di protezione, ma credo di si) comunque, questi cambiamenti, e pensieri, e riflessioni che adesso stanno in chi, nell'arco di brevi minuti ha dovuto cambiare il proprio passato e presente mille volte , deve "adattarsi a se stesso ed alla nuova visione di tutto quello che lo circonda. E non sarà più quel ricordo dei primi mesi a tormentarti, ma l'accettare il presente con quello che si sta diventando, ed accettare chi ti circonda, per quello che adesso è una nuova figura, unita alla vecchia figura di chi ti sta accanto.
> Ricordando sempre e comunque che queste sono riflessioni, ed al momento, conclusioni mie.


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:



Ngiornissimo Simy !


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ngiornissimo Simy !



buongiorno a te! 
ho appena fatto il caffè... vuoi? :mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Agosto 2012)

Buongiorno ragazzi!


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Buongiorno ragazzi!


:kiss:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> buongiorno a te!
> ho appena fatto il caffè... vuoi? :mrgreen:


Mai rinunciare al caffè, soprattutto se offerto da una così bella donna.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Buongiorno ragazzi!


Ngiorno vecchiaccio! :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mai rinunciare al caffè, soprattutto se offerto da una così bella donna.


:kiss:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :kiss:



Grazieee!! sai che il caffè unito ad un buon cannolo mignon.... mmmm una squisitezza per il palato! :mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Grazieee!! sai che il caffè unito ad un buon cannolo mignon.... mmmm una squisitezza per il palato! :mrgreen:


Guarda che se presenti palle del genere ad Oscuro e Geko questi poi non riescono a tacere.......:mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ngiorno vecchiaccio! :mrgreen:


Omonimo, hai già la lingua in piena attività, vedo!


----------



## Diletta (24 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> L'importante é che non ti ostini a chidergli il perché, in quanto il perché non c'é, non lo sa nemmeno lui. Devi chiarire se vuole ritornare da te, ma a quanto hai scritto lui già vuole tornare con te. A questo punto chiarisci prima cosa vuoi tu. Sei disposta a perdonarlo e ricominciare? Se la risposta é no, inutile mantenere i contatti. Se la risposta é si, anche se non esiste il perché, anche se non potrà mai spiegartelo, digli che sei disposta a dimenticare tutto e ricominciare.
> 
> Il perché non c'é. Niente giustifica il tradire la persona che ami. Succede per colpa del caso, per un periodo di debolezza, o per la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso.
> 
> ...




Non sono d'accordo su ciò che hai scritto nel primo post.

Dici che il perché non c'è, e invece c'è SEMPRE un perché e va ricercato.
Se non ci fosse vorrebbe dire che la persona che abbiamo accanto è un idiota, uno inaffidabile che non sa perché ha fatto una certa cosa, e allora via subito dalla nostra vita...(chi lo vuole uno così?).

C'è sempre un motivo e questo motivo il traditore lo sa, può averlo rimosso, può provare disagio a dirlo, ma non dubitare che lo sa il motivo, o i motivi...(se è sano di mente).
Per questo si dialoga tanto. 
E' proprio dalle motivazioni che si può provare a ripartire, perché solo dopo che si conoscono si cercherà di   comprenderle per poi vedere se sono accettabili per noi (ma questo viene molto dopo...). 

Quindi: il tradito non può decidere un bel niente se vuole tornare con il traditore se prima non ha ben chiara tutta la situazione e questo a prescindere dalle buone intenzioni dell'altro che non sono sufficienti per una decisione di questa portata.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Guarda che se presenti palle del genere ad Oscuro e Geko questi poi non riescono a tacere.......:mrgreen:



Madò non li nominare!!

Novità sul lavoro ?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :kiss:


Tenera che sei 

Ricambio il bacio e ci aggiungo una grattatina a Yumona


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Grazieee!! sai che il caffè unito ad un buon* cannolo mignon*.... mmmm una squisitezza per il palato! :mrgreen:


questa però è servita su un piatto d'argento!



Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Guarda che se presenti palle del genere ad Oscuro e Geko questi poi non riescono a tacere.......:mrgreen:


appunto :rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mai rinunciare al caffè, soprattutto se offerto da una così bella donna.



...e da qui si vede la stoffa del vero seduttore!!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Omonimo, hai già la lingua in piena attività, vedo!


Guarda, quando mi sveglio alle 5,30 di mattino, mi sento mezzo rincoglionito ( mo non fare battute che tanto le immagino  ) arrivando alla ora attuale, cioè alle 9,18 è come se fosse mezzogiorno, o quasi. Quindi....


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo su ciò che hai scritto nel primo post.
> 
> Dici che il perché non c'è, e invece c'è SEMPRE un perché e va ricercato.
> Se non ci fosse vorrebbe dire che la persona che abbiamo accanto è un idiota, uno inaffidabile che non sa perché ha fatto una certa cosa, e allora via subito dalla nostra vita...(chi lo vuole uno così?).
> ...



Hai ragione, a parte quei casi dove il traditore, tradisce per motivi che stanno dietro la sua infanzia, e la sua poca forza o ingenuità, o altro ancora similare a quello che ho scritto.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Madò non li nominare!!
> 
> *Novità sul lavoro *?


Bennato diceva _"Quanta fretta, ma dove corri? Dove vai?...."

_Mi hanno detto che "mi faranno sapere" il che significa che o mi dicono "grazie ma abbiamo trovato di meglio" oppure mi convocano per il secondo colloquio che sarà con "colei che siede alla destra del Padre", una donna in carriera da manuale, nevrotica, acida ed incazzosa, tipica delle femmine affette da "sindrome aviopriva" (mancanza di volatile).
Devo aspettare la settimana prossima almeno, poi si vedrà. Io intanto sto incrocianto tutto facendo pure i dreadlocks con tanto di tarzanelli.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> questa però è servita su un piatto d'argento!
> 
> 
> 
> appunto :rotfl:


Si effettivamente il vassoio, di solito è colorato di argento o oro :rotfl:

Parlo del vassoio del cannolo auahaahaahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e da qui si vede la stoffa del vero seduttore!!



No dai.. magari da chi vuole esprimere amicizia. 


Le posso offrire qualcosa dolce Diletta?


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Bennato diceva _"Quanta fretta, ma dove corri? Dove vai?...."
> 
> _Mi hanno detto che "mi faranno sapere" il che significa che o mi dicono "grazie ma abbiamo trovato di meglio" oppure mi convocano per il secondo colloquio che sarà con "colei che siede alla destra del Padre", una donna in carriera da manuale, nevrotica, acida ed incazzosa, tipica delle femmine affette da "sindrome aviopriva" (mancanza di volatile).
> Devo aspettare la settimana prossima almeno, poi si vedrà. Io intanto sto incrocianto tutto facendo pure i dreadlocks con tanto di tarzanelli.


Aspetteremo con te


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e da qui si vede la stoffa del vero seduttore!!


Direi piuttosto la pellaccia del lumacone :mrgreen:


----------



## geko (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Grazieee!! *sai che il caffè unito ad un buon cannolo mignon.... mmmm una squisitezza per il palato!* :mrgreen:


:rotfl:Secondo me lo fai apposta! 
Ma come hanno fatto le tue tenere chiappe a girare indenni (insomma eh) per Palermo per 46 anni?

Ecco perché io non ti andavo bene: i cannoli ti piacciono mignon! :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

*Simy*

Ti rendi conto che un uomo vuole fare il gentile, vuole essere cortese, magari comportarsi alla vecchia maniera... e qua invece ti puntano il dito e viene epitetato  in maniera ignobile!


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> :rotfl:Secondo me lo fai apposta!
> Ma come hanno fatto le tue tenere chiappe a girare indenni (insomma eh) per Palermo per 46 anni?
> 
> Ecco perché io non ti andavo bene: i cannoli ti piacciono mignon! :rotfl:


auahhahahahahaahahahh M.M contento ora ? stronzo!! :carneval:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Agosto 2012)

Ho sputacchiato il the in testa ad una delle mie gatte! :rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti rendi conto che un uomo vuole fare il gentile, vuole essere cortese, magari comportarsi alla vecchia maniera... e qua invece ti puntano il dito e viene epitetato  in maniera ignobile!


Ma dove te lo puntano il dito........?










.......No,. no, oggi proprio non ce la posso fare!!! :rotfl::carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> :rotfl:Secondo me lo fai apposta!
> Ma come hanno fatto le tue tenere chiappe a girare indenni (insomma eh) per Palermo per 46 anni?
> 
> Ecco perché io non ti andavo bene: i cannoli ti piacciono mignon! :rotfl:



:risata:


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti rendi conto che un uomo vuole fare il gentile, vuole essere cortese, magari comportarsi alla vecchia maniera... e qua invece ti puntano il dito e viene epitetato  in maniera ignobile!


lasciali fare


----------



## geko (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahhahahahahaahahahh M.M contento ora ? stronzo!! :carneval:





Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> *Ho sputacchiato il the* in testa ad una delle mie gatte! :rotfl:



Ultimo invece ha sputacchiato la crema pasticc*I*era del cannolicchio! :rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ultimo invece ha sputacchiato la crema pasticc*I*era del cannolicchio! :rotfl:


Non pratica lo "swallowing"? :rotfl:







Ultimo, dai, non prendertela: è mattina da stupidera! :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> lasciali fare


Minchia che amica!! lasciali fare?? come se non ci tenessi al culo io! Questi si mettono di soppiatto, e piano piano si avvicinano, se non sto attento quello che in 46 anni ho preservato... 

Geko non perdi occasione mai! ma ormai non ti rispondo manco più! inutile cercare di far capire quello che ormai tutti sanno, parlo del bigattino che ti ritrovi, tzè bigattino è come dire che hai un ciclope tra le gambe!

M.M. a te dico pene al pene, dammi tempo che sarò come l'acqua che batte incessantemente.. farò anche a te un buco:mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ultimo invece ha sputacchiato la crema pasticc*I*era del cannolicchio! :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

Geko to va ti regalo questa in onore del tuo nuovo avatar:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ultimo invece ha sputacchiato la crema pasticc*I*era del cannolicchio! :rotfl:


Uhmm ricordi che tali rimarranno per te... inutile cercare vie traverse per riconquistarmi!!


----------



## geko (24 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> *Non pratica lo "swallowing"?* :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mah, sai che tanti fanno gli schizzinosi. Forse lo fa solo con quelli alla ricotta.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia che amica!! lasciali fare?? come se non ci tenessi al culo io! Questi si mettono di soppiatto, e piano piano si avvicinano, se non sto attento quello che in 46 anni *ho preservato*...


...Nel senso di protetto con presevativo? :rotfl:












Oggi proprio non riesco a mollare la presa!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> ...Nel senso di protetto con presevativo? :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aspetti che si ammoscia eh!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Minchia che amica!! lasciali fare?? come se non ci tenessi al culo io! Questi si mettono di soppiatto, e piano piano si avvicinano, se non sto attento quello che in 46 anni ho preservato... *
> 
> Geko non perdi occasione mai! ma ormai non ti rispondo manco più! inutile cercare di far capire quello che ormai tutti sanno, parlo del bigattino che ti ritrovi, tzè bigattino è come dire che hai un ciclope tra le gambe!
> 
> M.M. a te dico pene al pene, dammi tempo che sarò come l'acqua che batte incessantemente.. farò anche a te un buco:mrgreen:


Sono tutti chiacchiere e distintivo!  Tranquillo


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

*Millepensieri*

Non farci caso, di solito non sono così.... 
















Peggio.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Sono tutti chiacchiere e distintivo!  Tranquillo



Si si ti credo, intanto meglio stare bene attenti che è meglio.


----------



## geko (24 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Geko to va ti regalo questa in onore del tuo nuovo avatar:
> 
> View attachment 5250



:rotfl: Grazie.

Questa invece me l'ha regalata un'amica che conosce la mia simpatia per entrambi i personaggi:








:mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> :rotfl: Grazie.
> 
> Questa invece me l'ha regalata un'amica che conosce la mia simpatia per entrambi i personaggi:
> 
> ...


  

figata


----------



## geko (24 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> figata
> 
> View attachment 5251



Questo era il mio vecchio avatar. :up:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Questo era il mio vecchio avatar. :up:



E fino a qua tutto ok, per quanto brutto ci siamo abituati.

Non rischiarti di mettere una tua foto!!


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Voglio dare il mio contributo sia alle tue splendide parole che a quelle di Simy, alle quali tu hai risposto.
> 
> Come il tradimento, come qualsiasi evento "importante" ti accade durante la vita, il futuro ti accompagnerà nel presente in maniera diversa da quello che prima eri, nel tradimento passati i primi tempi, dove qualsiasi emozione o sentimento viene mescolato e rigirato più volte e il tutto accompagnato da confusione, egocentrismo,  rimane un ricordo doloroso dove riflessioni spesso sbagliate ti uccidono dentro, e quelle riflessioni sbagliate saranno i cocci di cui parla Simy. nel tempo si comincia a capire seriamente il significato della parola tradimento ed i suoi veri risvolti, e cominci ad analizzarti ed a cambiare,( il cambiare ancora non ho capito se è anche una forma di protezione, ma credo di si) comunque, questi cambiamenti, e pensieri, e riflessioni che adesso stanno in chi, nell'arco di brevi minuti ha dovuto cambiare il proprio passato e presente mille volte , deve "adattarsi a se stesso ed alla nuova visione di tutto quello che lo circonda. E non sarà più quel ricordo dei primi mesi a tormentarti, ma l'accettare il presente con quello che si sta diventando, ed accettare chi ti circonda, per quello che adesso è una nuova figura, unita alla vecchia figura di chi ti sta accanto.
> Ricordando sempre e comunque che queste sono riflessioni, ed al momento, conclusioni mie.





Diletta ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo su ciò che hai scritto nel primo post.
> 
> Dici che il perché non c'è, e invece c'è SEMPRE un perché e va ricercato.
> Se non ci fosse vorrebbe dire che la persona che abbiamo accanto è un idiota, uno inaffidabile che non sa perché ha fatto una certa cosa, e allora via subito dalla nostra vita...(chi lo vuole uno così?).
> ...


:up:

Ho apprezzato anche la digressione sul cornetto e le chiappe indenni


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo su ciò che hai scritto nel primo post.
> 
> Dici che il perché non c'è, e invece c'è SEMPRE un perché e va ricercato.
> Se non ci fosse vorrebbe dire che la persona che abbiamo accanto è un idiota, uno inaffidabile che non sa perché ha fatto una certa cosa, e allora via subito dalla nostra vita...(chi lo vuole uno così?).
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up:
Poi con i perchè del traditore possiamo benissimo lavarci il culo eh?
E potrebbero capitarci dei perchè sinceri ma molto bislacchi...
Perchè lei era molto appaetitosa non so sta bon a resistere ci ho provato e lei ci è stata...
Perchè mi piaceva un casino....

Fino al perchè matrainesco perchè me andava di farlo...

Questo mia cara fa male...
Ho riposto fiducia in una persona che poi mi ha tradito.
Ma questo è il problema del tradito in cui il traditore che ci può fare?

Poi non osiamo parlare dei meccanismi dei perchè autoindotti eh?
Della serie mi ha tradito perchè non gli piaccio abbastanza...

Quando mia moglie mi ha chiesto certe cose le ho detto:
Can che non magna in casa magna fora.
E non mi ha più chiesto niente.

Poi una volta mi ha chiesto ma in che termini eri con sta qua?
Eccoli i termini...le ho mostrato due sms e lei ha capito quello che voleva capire.
Poi mi ha detto, sai perchè se devo intervenire almeno so come sono le questioni no?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2012)

Poi a me bastano pochi perchè elementari e chiari...
Mi hai tradito donna?
Sai perchè?
Semplice perchè te si putana.

Questo è l'unico perchè che io accetto: tutti gli altri mi fanno ridere il cazzo.
E se me li dici: ti rido in faccia.

Devo pensare che sei matta? Psicopatica? Anormale? Immatura? ecc..ecc..ecc..?
Ok se insisti vado più in là...ok cara mi hai tradito perchè sei donna e l'occasione...

A me fanno incazzare quelle che tradiscono e poi vogliono farsi passare per sante...
Un minimo di dignità eh?

Nessuno ti uccide perchè hai tradito, ma non voler farte passare per santa eh?

Piuttosto io chiederei ad una donna...
Ma perchè non mi hai mai tradito?


----------



## Ultimo (24 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Ho apprezzato anche la digressione sul cornetto e le chiappe indenni


Sono fatti così, non riescono a fare i seri, d'altronde chi nasce tondo non muore quadrato, ma voglio darti un consiglio, non dargli corda!!!


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Questo era il mio vecchio avatar. :up:


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> View attachment 5253View attachment 5253View attachment 5253View attachment 5253View attachment 5253
> 
> View attachment 5254


 il mio lato nerd è in un brodo di giuggiole


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Bennato diceva _"Quanta fretta, ma dove corri? Dove vai?...."
> 
> _Mi hanno detto che "mi faranno sapere" il che significa che o mi dicono "grazie ma abbiamo trovato di meglio" oppure mi convocano per il secondo colloquio che sarà con "colei che siede alla destra del Padre", una donna in carriera da manuale, nevrotica, acida ed incazzosa*, tipica delle femmine affette da "sindrome aviopriva" (mancanza di volatile*).
> Devo aspettare la settimana prossima almeno, poi si vedrà. Io intanto sto incrocianto tutto facendo pure i dreadlocks con tanto di tarzanelli.


ancora a questo punto siamo?


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> il mio lato nerd è in un brodo di giuggiole




nerdizziamo il forum


----------



## geko (24 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> View attachment 5253View attachment 5253View attachment 5253View attachment 5253View attachment 5253
> 
> View attachment 5254


Che nerd-ata! :rotfl:


I supermercati offrono un sacco di spunti:


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Agosto 2012)

con questa mi son ribaltato 

(click sulla foto, è una gif)

edit : non funzia 



retry this:


----------



## Diletta (24 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi a me bastano pochi perchè elementari e chiari...
> Mi hai tradito donna?
> Sai perchè?
> Semplice perchè te si putana.
> ...



...quindi, alla fin fine tutto si riduce a questo:
donna, se mi hai tradito è perché sei una puttana 
uomo, se mi hai tradito è perché sei un porco

fine del discorso!


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...quindi, alla fin fine tutto si riduce a questo:
> donna, se mi hai tradito è perché sei una puttana
> uomo, se mi hai tradito è perché sei un porco
> 
> fine del discorso!


Bhe cavolo, credo che il forum dia una visione più sfaccettata della questione. 
E mi sembrerebbe deludente arrivare ad una conclusione del genere con il mio forse-compagno .


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...quindi, alla fin fine tutto si riduce a questo:
> donna, se mi hai tradito è perché sei una puttana
> uomo, se mi hai tradito è perché sei un porco
> 
> fine del discorso!


Problem solved,
chiudete il forum.


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Problem solved,
> chiudete il forum.


Torniamo alle cose nerd allora! Dobbiamo anche trovare un nuovo nome per il sito!


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Torniamo alle cose nerd allora! Dobbiamo anche trovare un nuovo nome per il sito!


Nerdimento.net :carneval:


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Nerdimento.net :carneval:


Thatsfuckingnerdy.net 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerddddddd


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Thatsfuckingnerdy.net
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scIemo :carneval:


----------



## Leda (24 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> *Thatsfuckingnerdy.net *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oddioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:
:risata::risata:



:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Oddioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:
> :risata::risata:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...quindi, alla fin fine tutto si riduce a questo:
> donna, se mi hai tradito è perché sei una puttana
> uomo, se mi hai tradito è perché sei un porco
> 
> fine del discorso!


Per me si...
E sono seriamente convinto che viviamo tutti in un mondo di porci e puttane.
No?
Cioè capisci?
Ma nota la sottigliezza non perchè sei una puttana, ma perchè sei puttana...secondo la tua tassonomia...
E lo stesso dicasi per l'uomo no?

Perchè Diletta io posso provarci finchè voglio con le donne e se tutte non ci stessero non porterei a casa niente...no?
E lo stesso dicasi per l'uomo, anche se va detto che se una donna ha deciso di farsi un tizio, sto tizio non ha scampo no? 

Cosa dice sempre mia moglie?
Io do scarsa confidenza agli uomini e gli tengo a distanza, perchè se si avvicinano troppo magari succede che...

Tu inizia a frequentare un uomo che ti piace a cui tu piaci...
Poi come va a finire? Non è detto ma...indovina indovinello dove metto il mio pisello...uccellin uccellin che vien dal mare quante done vuoi trombare?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Bhe cavolo, credo che il forum dia una visione più sfaccettata della questione.
> E mi sembrerebbe deludente arrivare ad una conclusione del genere con il mio forse-compagno .


Mica voglio sfondarmi il cervello in mille pensieri eh?
Io sono un essere elementare e lineare...
Pochi pensieri ben chiari nella testa e vai con il detto Coadura mai paura eh?

Fossi il tuo compagno ti direi...eh perchè...perchè so un porcon no? E lei mi piaceva tanto...
Cioè capisci come c'è la sgonfiapiselli a sto mondo c'è aizzapiselli, la rizzapiselli...jessica Rizzo....le ciccioline...e quanta'ltro no? Il lunapork no?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Problem solved,
> chiudete il forum.


Visto?
Alla fine calo il casso
e piglio di tutto no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E faccio capotto a tre sette chi fa manco no?


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Visto?
> Alla fine calo il casso
> e piglio di tutto no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> E faccio capotto a tre sette chi fa manco no?


Infatti, fine delle discussioni


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mica voglio sfondarmi il cervello in mille pensieri eh?
> Io sono un essere elementare e lineare...
> Pochi pensieri ben chiari nella testa e vai con il detto Coadura mai paura eh?
> 
> ...



Che ti devo dire, se alla fine del suo percorso introspettivo saltasse fuori con la frase in neretto mi altererei un attimo per tutti i casini che sto sopportando.
Si dimostrerebbe del tutto inaffidabile per costruire di nuovo qualcosa, di ragazze da "lunapork" è pieno il mondo, ed è una categoria da cui mi sono tirata fuori da un po'. 


*O.T. *ho aperto una nuova discussione per gli amici nerd! qui si stava deviando un po' troppo dal percorso per quanto stessi ghignando di gusto! :up:
http://www.tradimento.net/52-disquisizioni-culturali/17629-l-antro-dei-nerd?p=976509#post976509


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Che ti devo dire, se alla fine del suo percorso introspettivo saltasse fuori con la frase in neretto mi altererei un attimo per tutti i casini che sto sopportando.
> Si dimostrerebbe del tutto inaffidabile per costruire di nuovo qualcosa, di ragazze da "lunapork" è pieno il mondo, ed è una categoria da cui mi sono tirata fuori da un po'.
> http://www.tradimento.net/52-disquisizioni-culturali/17629-l-antro-dei-nerd?p=976509#post976509
> 
> *O.T. *ho aperto una nuova discussione per gli amici nerd! qui si stava deviando un po' troppo dal percorso per quanto stessi ghignando di gusto! :up:


Beh lui non è certo me eh?
Ma se ti consola ne ho visto più d'uno flippare perchè aveva tradito eh?
Vedessi che lavoro eh? Distrutti dal senso di colpa...


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh lui non è certo me eh?
> Ma se ti consola ne ho visto più d'uno flippare perchè aveva tradito eh?
> Vedessi che lavoro eh? Distrutti dal senso di colpa...


Tu sei unico  non oso paragonarvi :scared:


----------



## Diletta (24 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh lui non è certo me eh?
> Ma se ti consola ne ho visto più d'uno flippare perchè aveva tradito eh?
> Vedessi che lavoro eh?* Distrutti dal senso di colpa...*


*
*


...per una cosa dormo fra dieci guanciali: col mio non c'è pericolo di spendere soldi per neurologi e psicologi.
Se non gliene parlavo io non sapeva nemmeno esistesse il senso di colpa.
E il bello è che, sotto sotto, lo considera pure da veri sfigati.


----------



## MillePensieri (24 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> ...per una cosa dormo fra dieci guanciali: col mio non c'è pericolo di spendere soldi per neurologi e psicologi.
> ...


Più ti leggo e più ti immagino piena di forza!

:abbraccio:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> ...per una cosa dormo fra dieci guanciali: col mio non c'è pericolo di spendere soldi per neurologi e psicologi.
> ...


Beh neanch'io conosco il senso di colpa eh?
Casomai se mi accorgo di aver sbagliato mi do martellate nei coglioni e mi dico...che stupido che sono stato eh?
Però "noi" viviamo da dio, non abbiamo bisogno di psicoterapie, e senza scomporci minimamente abbiamo il potere di gettare cemento in testa ad un esercito.
Ma credimi siamo molto sensibili.
Pensa solo Diletta che cosa mi fa tuo marito se io facessi soffrire te, prova a vedere se lui vede qualcuno farti soffrire.
Ma noi che non conosciamo il senso di colpa siamo abili nel far sentire in colpa gli altri...e se tu ci caschi sei una donna perduta.
Eh colpa tua se ti ho tradito, perchè non sei stata abbastanza putana con mi.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Più ti leggo e più ti immagino piena di forza!
> 
> :abbraccio:


SI...
Diletta sia per te una vera zia buona.
Di questa donna io ho una stima immensa.
E come vita di coppia ha fatto molta strada prima di te.
Lei può capirti sul serio.:up::up::up:


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Agosto 2012)

*Zod e Ultimo*

gli eventi, anche i più drammatici, sono l'uso che se ne fa.

certo, è più immediato, più facile credere che la realtà sia unica (la stessa per tutti) e immutabile nei suoi accadimenti, non richiede alcuno sforzo.
eppure l'essere umano evolve quando diventa cosciente di non essere un semplice spettatore.
quando si accorge che a rendere doloroso, insormontabile o meno un fatto, non è il fatto in sè, ma la percezione che ne ha, l'impatto che avverte, più o meno violento, con il suo sistema di riferimento ideale, la risonanza emotiva e cognitiva che quel fatto genera.
in ultima analisi, la sua personale risposta al fatto. 
e le risposte possono essere, sono, molteplici... come le cosiddette "verità". ciascuno ha la sua.


----------



## Zod (24 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo su ciò che hai scritto nel primo post.
> 
> Dici che il perché non c'è, e invece c'è SEMPRE un perché e va ricercato.
> Se non ci fosse vorrebbe dire che la persona che abbiamo accanto è un idiota, uno inaffidabile che non sa perché ha fatto una certa cosa, e allora via subito dalla nostra vita...(chi lo vuole uno così?).
> ...


Non esiste un perché di portata tale da giustificare un tradimento. Fammi l'esempio di una motivazione valida. La cosa difficile é proprio questa. Se ci fosse il perché basterebbe seguirne le indicazioni, rimediare o lasciarsi. Invece il tradito si trova nella condizione di non sapere cosa fare, subisce le conseguenze di un problema che non ha un perché, e non sa come rimediare affinché non accada piú.

Il dialogo é importante, ma per capire dove la coppia si é persa, e come riprendere il percorso. La ricerca del perché porta solo il traditore a inventare pur di giustificare, e il tradito ad obbiettare e non accettare nessuna giustificazione. Quindi divide ulteriormente.

S*B


----------



## Zod (24 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> gli eventi, anche i più drammatici, sono l'uso che se ne fa.
> 
> certo, è più immediato, più facile credere che la realtà sia unica (la stessa per tutti) e immutabile nei suoi accadimenti, non richiede alcuno sforzo.
> eppure l'essere umano evolve quando diventa cosciente di non essere un semplice spettatore.
> ...


Siamo la conseguenza della nostra educazione e delle nostre azioni. Abbiamo dei valori. Non possiamo rinnegarli per evitare di farci del male da soli, perché rinnegheremmo noi stessi. La nostra reazione é spontanea, non siamo in grado di contrastarla. Talvolta si ricorre a farmaci o dipendenze varie per assopire il dolore che abbiamo dentro.

Riuscire a dominare se stessi senza farsi scalfire dall'esterno, richiede una insensibilità tale da vanificare anche i piaceri della vita.

S*B


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Siamo la conseguenza della nostra educazione e delle nostre azioni. Abbiamo dei valori. Non possiamo rinnegarli per evitare di farci del male da soli, perché rinnegheremmo noi stessi. La nostra reazione é spontanea, non siamo in grado di contrastarla. Talvolta si ricorre a farmaci o dipendenze varie per assopire il dolore che abbiamo dentro.
> 
> Riuscire a dominare se stessi senza farsi scalfire dall'esterno, richiede una insensibilità tale da vanificare anche i piaceri della vita.
> 
> S*B



tu pensi che quello che ha portato Pistorius fino alle olimpiadi sia stata la sua insensibilità?


----------



## Zod (24 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tu pensi che quello che ha portato Pistorius fino alle olimpiadi sia stata la sua insensibilità?


L'educazione e i valori con cui é cresciuto. Le soddisfazioni che ha ricevuto sono quel piacere della vita che si trasformerebbe in grande dolore se venisse radiato per doping.

Se cresci credendo nell'amore, e incontri una persona speciale, vivrai con lei immensi piaceri, dalla corte, al primo bacio, la prima volta, la simbiosi totale, l'abbandono senza difese, la fiducia assoluta, i progetti, la casa, i figli. Tanti piaceri che hai vissuto in funzione dei tuoi valori, momenti della vita che hai vissuto come positivi. E sono quegli stessi valori che prima ti hanno dato piacere, a darti dolore quando scopri il tradimento. É l'equilibrio delle cose, ció che ti fa bene puó farti anche male, e viceversa.

S*B


----------



## Diletta (24 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Non esiste un perché di portata tale da giustificare un tradimento. Fammi l'esempio di una motivazione valida. La cosa difficile é proprio questa. Se ci fosse il perché basterebbe seguirne le indicazioni, rimediare o lasciarsi. Invece il tradito si trova nella condizione di non sapere cosa fare, subisce le conseguenze di un problema che non ha un perché, e non sa come rimediare affinché non accada piú.
> 
> Il dialogo é importante, ma per capire dove la coppia si é persa, e come riprendere il percorso. La ricerca del perché porta solo il traditore a inventare pur di giustificare, e il tradito ad obbiettare e non accettare nessuna giustificazione. Quindi divide ulteriormente.
> 
> S*B



Ma qui non si parla di giustificare un tradimento, si parla di riuscire a calarsi nella dimensione del traditore e cercare, con tanta volontà, di capirne i motivi, anche insieme a lui.
Ripeto, i motivi ci sono sempre, altrimenti, e mi ripeto anche qui, stiamo con un demente e allora apriamogli pure la porta e ciao ciao!
E dirò di più: si parte proprio dai motivi per cercare i rimedi per salvare la coppia (o salvare il salvabile a volte...).

Non capisco perché il traditore dovrebbe inventare: una volta che tutto è venuto alla luce non hanno senso le giustificazioni, è ovvio che all'inizio ci potranno essere dei patetici arrampicamenti sugli specchi,  ma durano poco...la verità arriva ed è una benedizione che arrivi, è il solo modo per salvarsi.   

Mi chiedi un esempio di una motivazione valida: ma sono tutte valide perché lo sono state per chi ha tradito, molto meno per noi...ed infatti è per questo che lo sforzo maggiore è del tradito che deve capire e capire queste questioni è spesso impresa titanica. Dico sempre che deve valerne la pena da tanto che è dura, e poi non è detto che l'esito sia positivo.
Comunque te lo faccio qualche esempio: voglia di riprovare emozioni, di riprovare il gusto della conquista, conferma del proprio potere seduttivo, crisi di mezza età, voglia di evasione da un periodo matrimoniale difficile o troppo statico, desiderio di farsi una donna nuova dopo anni di matrimonio solo per puro piacere.
Questi sono tutti motivi, benché antipatici, per i quali si può pensare di rimediare e di riuscire a superare. Sono motivi comunque "leggeri" rispetto alle sbandate per pseudo-innamoramenti (o veri innamoramenti, ma io ci credo poco...) che portano a crisi più profonde.
Questa naturalmente è la mia opinione.


----------



## Zod (24 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma qui non si parla di giustificare un tradimento, si parla di riuscire a calarsi nella dimensione del traditore e cercare, con tanta volontà, di capirne i motivi, anche insieme a lui.
> Ripeto, i motivi ci sono sempre, altrimenti, e mi ripeto anche qui, stiamo con un demente e allora apriamogli pure la porta e ciao ciao!
> E dirò di più: si parte proprio dai motivi per cercare i rimedi per salvare la coppia (o salvare il salvabile a volte...).
> 
> ...


Non sono motivazioni valide, perché se ne puó parlare, ci si puó lasciare. Allora la domanda non é piú perché mi hai tradito, diventa perché mi hai mentito cosí spudoratamente confidando nella mia fiducia? Che bisogno c'era? Se avevi paura di perdermi mica mi tradivi. Allora perché? Perché non mi hai lasciato, non mi hai chiesto una pausa, non mi hai parlato dei tuoi problemi... Perché ho dovuto scoprirti io? 

Hai motivazioni di esempio anche per questo?

S*B


----------



## Diletta (24 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Non sono motivazioni valide, perché se ne puó parlare, ci si puó lasciare. Allora la domanda non é piú perché mi hai tradito, diventa perché mi hai mentito cosí spudoratamente confidando nella mia fiducia? Che bisogno c'era? Se avevi paura di perdermi mica mi tradivi. Allora perché? Perché non mi hai lasciato, non mi hai chiesto una pausa, non mi hai parlato dei tuoi problemi... Perché ho dovuto scoprirti io?
> 
> Hai motivazioni di esempio anche per questo?
> 
> S*B



Sì, e te le dico:

- Perché mi hai mentito e che bisogno c'era?
Penso che sia ovvio: il tradimento non fa piacere a nessuno, quindi lo si fa di nascosto e si mente per non far soffrire l'altro/a (che tradotto significa per non mettersi nei casini)

- Se avevi paura di perdermi mica mi tradivi
Non è mica vero: si credono tutti delle volpi che riusciranno a farla pulita

- Perché non mi hai lasciato?
Cosa c'entra? Quasi nessuno vuole lasciare il proprio partner, ma si vuole solo divertire per poi rientrare nei ranghi

- idem per la pausa 

- Perché non mi hai parlato dei tuoi problemi?
Sarebbe la cosa migliore, ma non la fa quasi nessuno...che ne so perché

- Perché ho dovuto scoprirti io?
Perché, alla faccia della tua presunzione, sei solo un fessacchiotto!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Agosto 2012)

Molte volte dei problemi non si parla per sentirsi giustificati a "risolverli" in un certo modo......

Parlandone ci si preclude tutto.


----------



## ferita (24 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, e te le dico:
> 
> - Perché mi hai mentito e che bisogno c'era?
> Penso che sia ovvio: il tradimento non fa piacere a nessuno, quindi lo si fa di nascosto e si mente per non far soffrire l'altro/a (che tradotto significa per non mettersi nei casini)
> ...


Brava Diletta!!


----------



## Diletta (24 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh neanch'io conosco il senso di colpa eh?
> Casomai se mi accorgo di aver sbagliato mi do martellate nei coglioni e mi dico...che stupido che sono stato eh?
> Però "noi" viviamo da dio, non abbiamo bisogno di psicoterapie, e senza scomporci minimamente abbiamo il potere di gettare cemento in testa ad un esercito.
> Ma credimi siamo molto sensibili.
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> L'educazione e i valori con cui é cresciuto. Le soddisfazioni che ha ricevuto sono quel piacere della vita che si trasformerebbe in grande dolore se venisse radiato per doping.


questo lo lascierei decidere a lui, che per adesso mi pare sia stato capace di trasformare in disabilità il (pre)giudizio degli altri. 




Zod ha detto:


> Se cresci credendo nell'amore, e incontri una persona speciale, vivrai con lei immensi piaceri, dalla corte, al primo bacio, la prima volta, la simbiosi totale, l'abbandono senza difese, la fiducia assoluta, i progetti, la casa, i figli. Tanti piaceri che hai vissuto in funzione dei tuoi valori, momenti della vita che hai vissuto come positivi. E sono quegli stessi valori che prima ti hanno dato piacere, a darti dolore quando scopri il tradimento. É l'equilibrio delle cose, ció che ti fa bene puó farti anche male, e viceversa.
> 
> S*B


certo, ma l'esaltazione o la disperazione, come ben vedi, non sono nelle cose, e restano risposte spontanee, automatiche fino a quando non ti riconosci la possibilità, la capacità di intervenire.
non credo serva considerarsi solo come contenitori di condizionamenti, programmi preimpostati.
ci toglie dignità.


----------



## Diletta (24 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Più ti leggo e più ti immagino piena di forza!
> 
> :abbraccio:



...eh! mica tanto...

Sai cosa: sono determinata, questo sì, prima di arrendermi le provo tutte e poi ancora ci riprovo....e ancora....
Sono già cascata nel baratro un mucchio di volte e finora mi sono rialzata...però potrei sempre rompermi le gambe...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma qui non si parla di giustificare un tradimento, si parla di riuscire a calarsi nella dimensione del traditore e cercare, con tanta volontà, di capirne i motivi, anche insieme a lui.
> Ripeto, i motivi ci sono sempre, altrimenti, e mi ripeto anche qui, stiamo con un demente e allora apriamogli pure la porta e ciao ciao!
> E dirò di più: si parte proprio dai motivi per cercare i rimedi per salvare la coppia (o salvare il salvabile a volte...).
> 
> ...


Ti adoro!:up::up::up::up::up:
Quello che mi intenerisce da morire di te è che tutto quello che scrivi suona così nelle mie orecchie...
Ma bruto maiale...perchè hai avuto bisogno de andare a ciulare un'altra...tu che hai me eh? Mica tutti hanno me sai carino bello? Ma che bisogno hai avuto di mentirmi pur de mettere a segno na ciavada? 
E ti invito a considerare non tanto le motivazioni che credimi possono essere stupide e bislacche ma mai valide...
QUanto le circostanze...
Perchè dicendoti pane al pane...verissimo...io ho fatto certe cose...
MA credimi...
Non è che uno si mette lì e dice...bon cosa faccio stasera? Tradisco me mojere.
Perchè credimi se fosse così la via più spiccia e sicura è andare con una putana de strada.
Paghi il biglietto e sali sulla giostra.
Non è così...
Per esempio adesso non riuscirei a tradire manco morto, e sai perchè? NON ME NE FREGA UN CASSO...non mi lavo, non mi rado, se esco vado solo fino al bar...ho scarsissimo interesse verso le donne...anzi ne ho una sgionfa di loro che non ti dico...altro che misantropo finirò misogino xd...

Com'è allora?
Sai com'è?
Che intorti una che si lascia intortare.
E' come con gli amici...dai bevi un giosso...no dai che poi sto male...dai el vin me fa male...
Ma che palle...dai bevi no?
Ed ecco che torni a casa in qualche maniera ubriaco marcio...

Insomma sono del parere che tra uomo e donna...finchè se scherza se scherza...ma se si va oltre e bada bene in leto si finisce sempre in due...è perchè si va oltre...complice na montagna di circostanze favorevoli...

Ok poi due perdono la testa e diventano degli ubriaconi...ok ma è un altro paio di maniche eh?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, e te le dico:
> 
> - Perché mi hai mentito e che bisogno c'era?
> Penso che sia ovvio: il tradimento non fa piacere a nessuno, quindi lo si fa di nascosto e si mente per non far soffrire l'altro/a (che tradotto significa per non mettersi nei casini)
> ...


Questo me lo bloggo...


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, e te le dico:
> 
> - Perché mi hai mentito e che bisogno c'era?
> Penso che sia ovvio: il tradimento non fa piacere a nessuno, quindi lo si fa di nascosto e si mente per non far soffrire l'altro/a (che tradotto significa per non mettersi nei casini)
> ...


:up:


----------



## Sole (25 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Comunque te lo faccio qualche esempio: *voglia di riprovare emozioni, di riprovare il gusto della conquista, conferma del proprio potere seduttivo, crisi di mezza età, voglia di evasione da un periodo matrimoniale difficile o troppo statico, desiderio di farsi una donna nuova dopo anni di matrimonio solo per puro piacere.*
> *Questi sono tutti motivi, benché antipatici, per i quali si può pensare di rimediare e di riuscire a superare. Sono motivi comunque "leggeri" *rispetto alle sbandate per pseudo-innamoramenti (o veri innamoramenti, ma io ci credo poco...) che portano a crisi più profonde.
> Questa naturalmente è la mia opinione.


Sono in totale disaccordo. Io li trovo motivi di una futilità inaudita.

Una vita costruita insieme deve valere più di quello che hai scritto. Un rapporto vero tra persone vere, fatto di complicità, rispetto, stima, non può contemplare il tradimento della fiducia dell'altro per una serie di ragioni tanto ridicole.

Se io avessi saputo che mio marito mi aveva tradito per provare emozioni o confermare il proprio potere seduttivo, lo avrei cacciato di casa un istante dopo.

Sono d'accordo sul tentare di capire un tradimento. Ma i soli motivi per cui si può pensare di superare, a mio parere, sono quelli che hanno a che fare con le dinamiche del rapporto di coppia, o che hanno origine da un momento di grossa crisi personale di chi tradisce. Se la ferita è lì, allora credo si possa sperare di curare e affrontare insieme il problema.
Ma se le motivazioni sono leggere, come quelle che hai citato tu, allora sì, è davvero tutto irrecuperabile. Perchè ci troveremmo davanti a un narcisismo e ad un egoismo di tali proporzioni, da rendere quasi certa la reiterazione del tradimento.

Ti faccio un esempio. Immagina un traditore come Lothar che venga scoperto dalla moglie. In che modo riuscirebbe a mettersi in gioco nel superamento della crisi? Riuscirebbe a cambiare rotta? Uno come lui ha la consistenza necessaria per mettersi in discussione? Io la vedrei una causa persa in partenza. E, a meno che la moglie non decidesse di rassegnarsi alle corna, non vedrei altra soluzione che la fine del matrimonio.

Solo chi possiede lo spessore necessario per mettersi in discussione può dare qualche garanzia di cambiamento al tradito. E solo un atteggiamento di questo tipo è il presupposto perchè il rapporto venga messo in discussione a partire dalle sue basi. E scusa Diletta, ma dubito che chi tradisce solo per testare il proprio potere seduttivo o per farsi una donna diversa abbia questo spessore.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2012)

*Vi aggiorno ... è andata male ... malissimo*



Sole ha detto:


> Sono in totale disaccordo. Io li trovo motivi di una futilità inaudita.
> 
> Una vita costruita insieme deve valere più di quello che hai scritto. Un rapporto vero tra persone vere, fatto di complicità, rispetto, stima, non può contemplare il tradimento della fiducia dell'altro per una serie di ragioni tanto ridicole.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Simy (25 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono in totale disaccordo. Io li trovo motivi di una futilità inaudita.
> 
> Una vita costruita insieme deve valere più di quello che hai scritto. Un rapporto vero tra persone vere, fatto di complicità, rispetto, stima, non può contemplare il tradimento della fiducia dell'altro per una serie di ragioni tanto ridicole.
> 
> ...


Quoto ogni singola parola! e se posso ti approvo


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

Invece fate un grosso errore. Partite dal presupposto che tali futili ragioni siano qualcosa di davvero conscio, consapevole e calcolato.
A volte può essere così, senza dubbio, ma spessissimo sono convinto che certe ragioni "semplici" vengano istintivamente ricoperte di uno spesso strato di balle e di autoanestetizzazione. Insomma, le motivazioni trovano origine dagli istinti più semplici e nel frattempo un istinto un po' più evoluto provvede a costruire una barriera che difficilmente la coscienza possa superare. Si tratta di rincoglionimento a livelli inconfessabili, per questo poi, ancora, si tenta di negare e di fare appello a chissà quali valori e sentimenti.
Siamo bestie, ragazze, ricordatevelo. Molto più di quanto vorremmo ammettere, anche se in maniera squisitamente elaborata.


----------



## Spider (25 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono in totale disaccordo. Io li trovo motivi di una futilità inaudita.
> 
> Una vita costruita insieme deve valere più di quello che hai scritto. Un rapporto vero tra persone vere, fatto di complicità, rispetto, stima, non può contemplare il tradimento della fiducia dell'altro per una serie di ragioni tanto ridicole.
> 
> ...


...mi spiace contraddirti Sole ma si tradisce spesso per "futili" motivi.

Quello che ci inganna è il senso, il valore che diamo a questo aggettivo: I motivi anche se li ammantiamo della loro futilità non sono per niente elementari, anzi direi basilari, necessari ad un rapporto sano e vivo nella coppia.

Sentirsi desiderati avere ancora potere seduttivo...destare attenzione e emozionarsi, non sono certo sensazioni "futili", si pensano futili forse perchè non più necessarie e scontate?

La maggioranza dei traditori lamenta in ultima analisi una scarsa attenzione del suo compagno proprio a questi benedetti futili motivi, che evidentemente tanto futili non sono...

 perchè non credergli o peggio sminuirne l'importanza?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> gli eventi, anche i più drammatici, sono l'uso che se ne fa.
> 
> certo, è più immediato, più facile credere che la realtà sia unica (la stessa per tutti) e immutabile nei suoi accadimenti, non richiede alcuno sforzo.
> eppure l'essere umano evolve quando diventa cosciente di non essere un semplice spettatore.
> ...



Appunto perchè si diventa attori, e si aprono gli occhi, che si diventa coscienti. Peccato che normalmente si matura e si diventa consapevoli di ciò che si vive, molto lentamente, mentre con un evento devastante, rimani la sconcertato dalla verità appena acquisita. 

E comunque concordo in tutto.


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Invece fate un grosso errore. Partite dal presupposto che tali futili ragioni siano qualcosa di davvero conscio, consapevole e calcolato.
> A volte può essere così, senza dubbio, ma spessissimo sono convinto che certe ragioni "semplici" vengano istintivamente ricoperte di uno spesso strato di balle e di autoanestetizzazione. Insomma, le motivazioni trovano origine dagli istinti più semplici e nel frattempo un istinto un po' più evoluto provvede a costruire una barriera che difficilmente la coscienza possa superare. Si tratta di rincoglionimento a livelli inconfessabili, per questo poi, ancora, si tenta di negare e di fare appello a chissà quali valori e sentimenti.
> Siamo bestie, ragazze, ricordatevelo. Molto più di quanto vorremmo ammettere, anche se in maniera squisitamente elaborata.


non siamo bestie proprio per nulla; siamo uomini. spesso ci piace un po' dire che siano meglio gli animali di noi ma , per quanto li ami e molto, è una grande cazzata.
anzi, è vero: c'è una parte orribile in noi proprio perché il discernimento arriva ad elevare la mente a livelli di grandi geni come leonardo e ad abbassarla nell'infimo dei peggiori criminali.
questo non è da bestie


----------



## aristocat (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Invece fate un grosso errore. Partite dal presupposto che tali futili ragioni siano qualcosa di davvero conscio, consapevole e calcolato.
> A volte può essere così, senza dubbio, ma spessissimo sono convinto che certe ragioni "semplici" vengano istintivamente ricoperte di uno spesso strato di balle e di autoanestetizzazione. Insomma, le motivazioni trovano origine dagli istinti più semplici e nel frattempo un istinto un po' più evoluto provvede a costruire una barriera che difficilmente la coscienza possa superare. Si tratta di rincoglionimento a livelli inconfessabili, per questo poi, ancora, si tenta di negare e di fare appello a chissà quali valori e sentimenti.
> Siamo bestie, ragazze, ricordatevelo. Molto più di quanto vorremmo ammettere, anche se in maniera squisitamente elaborata.


Cioè tu dici che tanti traditori - inconsciamente - si creano dei pretesti e delle sovrastrutture (sono depresso, sono stressato, ho dei traumi da piccolo che non ho ancora risolto) per giustificare le vere motivazioni del tradire, cioè la foia e la voglia di conferme seduttive?


----------



## Spider (25 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Cioè tu dici che tanti traditori - inconsciamente - si creano dei pretesti e delle sovrastrutture (sono depresso, sono stressato, ho dei traumi da piccolo che non ho ancora risolto) per giustificare le vere motivazioni del tradire, cioè la foia e la voglia di conferme seduttive?


..ragazzi, ma qui stiamo girando l'acqua calda...
l'essere umano è cosa veramente complessa... i meccanismi che intervengo in un tradimento,
 non sono affatto dissimili e estranei a tutte le sensazionie scelte, decisamente più banali, 
che facciamo nella vita tutti i giorni.
perchè una mattina ti infili una maglietta e poi improvvisamente la cambi?
perchè scegliendo i gusti di un gelato, qualche volta, non sai bene il perchè cambi i tuoi abituali gusti?
Non è questione di leggerezza...
sperimenti te stesso, fin da bambino.


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..ragazzi, ma qui stiamo girando l'acqua calda...
> *l'essere umano è cosa veramente complessa... *i meccanismi che intervengo in un tradimento,
> non sono affatto dissimili e estranei a tutte le sensazionie scelte, decisamente più banali,
> che facciamo nella vita tutti i giorni.
> ...


infatti


----------



## Spider (25 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti


..già, infatti...
e proprio questa sua complessità, impedisce una visione chiara, razionale e lucida di quello che accade.
Le motivazioni se *sincere *sono tutte valide motivazioni...
perchè anche se banali o futili...appartengono al proprio mondo interiore, alla proprio identità..
a quello che siamo (bestie) o che vorremmo essere (angeli).


----------



## geko (25 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non siamo bestie proprio per nulla; siamo uomini. spesso ci piace un po' dire che siano meglio gli animali di noi ma , per quanto li ami e molto, è una grande cazzata.
> anzi, è vero: c'è una parte orribile in noi proprio perché il discernimento arriva ad *elevare la mente a livelli di grandi geni come leonardo e ad abbassarla nell'infimo dei peggiori criminali.*
> questo non è da bestie


La penso come te. 

Mi piace pensare di poter sempre avere il controllo sulle mie decisioni, anche su quelle più frivole ed istintive. Piuttosto mi definirei un animale (civilizzato) che *sceglie*.


----------



## aristocat (25 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> La penso come te.
> 
> Mi piace pensare di poter sempre avere il controllo sulle mie decisioni, anche su quelle più frivole ed istintive. Piuttosto mi definirei un animale (civilizzato) che *sceglie*.


Detto da un "utente senza senso" ha il suo perché :carneval:


----------



## Spider (25 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> La penso come te.
> 
> Mi piace pensare di poter sempre avere il controllo sulle mie decisioni, anche su quelle più frivole ed istintive. Piuttosto mi definirei un animale (civilizzato) che *sceglie*.


..ti piace pensarlo.. il controllo, ma questo non impedisce la nascita di un istinto...
quando lo ingabbi e per molto tempo... rischi di doverci comunque fare i conti...

... a proposito del genio, di Leonardo, ma avete mai visto i suoi disegni "erotici"?
Angeli, biondi, eterei con le ali aperte e un cazzo dritto grosso e duro in mezzo alle gambe...
proprio perchè si parla di bestie e varia umanità....
questo era Leonardo.


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono in totale disaccordo. Io li trovo motivi di una futilità inaudita.
> 
> Una vita costruita insieme deve valere più di quello che hai scritto. Un rapporto vero tra persone vere, fatto di complicità, rispetto, stima, non può contemplare il tradimento della fiducia dell'altro per una serie di ragioni tanto ridicole.
> 
> ...


Io quoto Sole.
La coppia è anche confronto e se alla fine di tutto mi trovassi a considerare futili le sue motivazioni, per quanto parte di lui e da lui accettate, non me la sentirei di andare avanti. Potrebbero servirgli per capirsi meglio forse, ma non mi darebbero delle basi per ricominciare.


----------



## Spider (25 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Io quoto Sole.
> La coppia è anche confronto e se alla fine di tutto mi trovassi a considerare futili le sue motivazioni, per quanto parte di lui e da lui accettate, non me la sentirei di andare avanti. Potrebbero servirgli per capirsi meglio forse, ma non mi darebbero delle basi per ricominciare.


...e allora mollalo già adesso... ti conviene.
...che quello che è stato sia futile già lo sai...
è il suo bisogno di futilità che non riesci a vedere..
e scusami, forse neanche il tuo.


----------



## Sole (25 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...mi spiace contraddirti Sole ma si tradisce spesso per "futili" motivi.
> 
> Quello che ci inganna è il senso, il valore che diamo a questo aggettivo: I motivi anche se li ammantiamo della loro futilità non sono per niente elementari, anzi direi basilari, necessari ad un rapporto sano e vivo nella coppia.
> 
> ...


Allora, chiariamo meglio.

Se mio marito non mi cerca più e non mi fa sentire più attraente o desiderata, se l'unica forma di attenzione nei miei confronti è una scopata veloce un paio di volte alla settimana come se dovesse timbrare il cartellino, allora ti do ragione: può nascere in me il desiderio di sentirmi ancora donna capace di piacere e di sedurre un uomo. Ma questo, Spider, è qualcosa di ben più profondo dei futili motivi di cui parlavo prima. Perchè in un rapporto tra due persone che si amano darsi per scontati e non prestare attenzione a se stesso e all'altro vuol dire avere un serio problema DI COPPIA.

Ma se, pur avendo con mio marito un rapporto sano, vivace, dove si prova ancora il gusto e il piacere di stare insieme e condividere, mi capita di imbattermi in un bel ragazzo che mi piace e mi corteggia e io, solo per il gusto di testare il mio potere seduttivo, ci vado a letto, mi comporto da zoccola. Non vedo proprio altra spiegazione. E per quanto mi riguarda un atteggiamento del genere lascia davvero poco spazio al recupero.


----------



## Sole (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Invece fate un grosso errore. Partite dal presupposto che tali futili ragioni siano qualcosa di davvero conscio, consapevole e calcolato.
> A volte può essere così, senza dubbio, ma spessissimo sono convinto che certe ragioni "semplici" vengano istintivamente ricoperte di uno spesso strato di balle e di autoanestetizzazione. Insomma, le motivazioni trovano origine dagli istinti più semplici e nel frattempo un istinto un po' più evoluto provvede a costruire una barriera che difficilmente la coscienza possa superare. Si tratta di rincoglionimento a livelli inconfessabili, per questo poi, ancora, si tenta di negare e di fare appello a chissà quali valori e sentimenti.
> Siamo bestie, ragazze, ricordatevelo. Molto più di quanto vorremmo ammettere, anche se in maniera squisitamente elaborata.


Ripeto quello che ti ho già detto.

Provare un desiderio è un conto. Soddisfarlo passando sopra alla sensibilità e alla dignità di chi ci sta accanto e ha fiducia in noi, è tutta un'altra questione.

Per me è molto più naturale la fedeltà e l'istinto di protezione nei confronti di chi amo, piuttosto che il soddisfacimento dei miei istinti più bassi. Se amo, certo.


----------



## Spider (25 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Allora, chiariamo meglio.
> 
> Se mio marito non mi cerca più e non mi fa sentire più attraente o desiderata, se l'unica forma di attenzione nei miei confronti è una scopata veloce un paio di volte alla settimana come se dovesse timbrare il cartellino, allora ti do ragione: può nascere in me il desiderio di sentirmi ancora donna capace di piacere e di sedurre un uomo. Ma questo, Spider, è qualcosa di ben più profondo dei futili motivi di cui parlavo prima. Perchè in un rapporto tra due persone che si amano darsi per scontati e non prestare attenzione a se stesso e all'altro vuol dire avere un serio problema DI COPPIA.
> 
> *Ma se, pur avendo con mio marito un rapporto sano, vivace, dove si prova ancora il gusto e il piacere di stare insieme e condividere,* mi capita di imbattermi in un bel ragazzo che mi piace e mi corteggia e io, solo per il gusto di testare il mio potere seduttivo, ci vado a letto, mi comporto da zoccola. Non vedo proprio altra spiegazione. E per quanto mi riguarda un atteggiamento del genere lascia davvero poco spazio al recupero.


..indubbiamente Sole, ma quanti tradimenti avvengono quando c'è un rapporto cosi?
pochissimi...
Un rapporto sano, vivace, passionale, *da parte di entrambi*, non da spazio al tradimento, proprio perchè quei futili motivi sono appagati.. sono corrisposti.


----------



## Zod (25 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, e te le dico:
> 
> - Perché mi hai mentito e che bisogno c'era?
> Penso che sia ovvio: il tradimento non fa piacere a nessuno, quindi lo si fa di nascosto e si mente per non far soffrire l'altro/a (che tradotto significa per non mettersi nei casini)
> ...


Piú che un rapporto di coppia questo sembra un rapporto genitore figlio.

Non c'é nulla che giustifica le bugie di un tradimento. 

S*B


----------



## Spider (25 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Piú che un rapporto di coppia questo sembra un rapporto genitore figlio.
> 
> Non c'é nulla che giustifica le bugie di un tradimento.
> 
> S*B


..le bugie sono necessarie.. 
altrimenti il tradimento, non potrebbe esistere.


----------



## Leda (25 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ripeto quello che ti ho già detto.
> 
> Provare un desiderio è un conto. Soddisfarlo passando sopra alla sensibilità e alla dignità di chi ci sta accanto e ha fiducia in noi, è tutta un'altra questione.
> 
> Per me è molto più naturale la fedeltà e l'istinto di protezione nei confronti di chi amo, piuttosto che il soddisfacimento dei miei istinti più bassi. Se amo, certo.


Premesso che - tanto per cambiare - sono d'accordo con te e con quello che scrivi, c'è una cosa che mi chiedo:
e se la persona amata non si sentisse ferita dal soddisfacimento degli istinti più bassi con qualcun altro, preferiremmo comunque esserle fedeli? La fedeltà, in definitiva, protegge chi amiamo o la nostra personale visione di cosa sia l'amore?


----------



## geko (25 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Detto da un "utente senza senso" ha il suo perché :carneval:


Ti rendi conto di avere una propensione per le scelte sbagliate, e di conseguenza *scegli* di essere senza senso. Certo che ha il suo perché!


----------



## Zod (25 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> questo lo lascierei decidere a lui, che per adesso mi pare sia stato capace di trasformare in disabilità il (pre)giudizio degli altri.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Siamo contenitori di noi stessi, possiamo anestetizzarci, ma se un calcio nelle palle ci fa male, ci fa male e basta.

S*B


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Invece fate un grosso errore. Partite dal presupposto che tali futili ragioni siano qualcosa di davvero conscio, consapevole e calcolato.
> A volte può essere così, senza dubbio, ma spessissimo sono convinto che certe ragioni "semplici" vengano istintivamente ricoperte di uno spesso strato di balle e di autoanestetizzazione. Insomma, le motivazioni trovano origine dagli istinti più semplici e nel frattempo un istinto un po' più evoluto provvede a costruire una barriera che difficilmente la coscienza possa superare. Si tratta di rincoglionimento a livelli inconfessabili, per questo poi, ancora, si tenta di negare e di fare appello a chissà quali valori e sentimenti.
> Siamo bestie, ragazze, ricordatevelo. Molto più di quanto vorremmo ammettere, anche se in maniera squisitamente elaborata.


Quoto ma non posso aaprrovarti...


----------



## Zod (25 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Allora, chiariamo meglio.
> 
> Se mio marito non mi cerca più e non mi fa sentire più attraente o desiderata, se l'unica forma di attenzione nei miei confronti è una scopata veloce un paio di volte alla settimana come se dovesse timbrare il cartellino, allora ti do ragione: può nascere in me il desiderio di sentirmi ancora donna capace di piacere e di sedurre un uomo. Ma questo, Spider, è qualcosa di ben più profondo dei futili motivi di cui parlavo prima. Perchè in un rapporto tra due persone che si amano darsi per scontati e non prestare attenzione a se stesso e all'altro vuol dire avere un serio problema DI COPPIA.
> 
> Ma se, pur avendo con mio marito un rapporto sano, vivace, dove si prova ancora il gusto e il piacere di stare insieme e condividere, mi capita di imbattermi in un bel ragazzo che mi piace e mi corteggia e io, solo per il gusto di testare il mio potere seduttivo, ci vado a letto, mi comporto da zoccola. Non vedo proprio altra spiegazione. E per quanto mi riguarda un atteggiamento del genere lascia davvero poco spazio al recupero.


Se ti senti data per scontata mi lasci, non mi tradisci, no? Se la coppia non funziona, se parlandone non si risolve, ci si lascia. 

S*B


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

Sono convinto che alcuni tradimenti, partono anche per motivi che stanno, e vibrano nell'aria tra le mille stronzate che le persone, e soprattutto gli uomini si dicono per moda, spero lo stesso non accada in questo forum. 

Perchè andare ad analizzare sui perchè di un tradimento mi sembra talmente futile visto la diversità così totale che ci possa essere tra un individuo ed un'altro, che è impossibile arrivarne a capo.

Sfoghiamoci parliamone ma per carità non troviamo appigli per situazioni che rasentano quella realtà che da vita a certi tradimenti.


----------



## Sole (25 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Premesso che - tanto per cambiare - sono d'accordo con te e con quello che scrivi, c'è una cosa che mi chiedo:
> e se la persona amata non si sentisse ferita dal soddisfacimento degli istinti più bassi con qualcun altro, preferiremmo comunque esserle fedeli? La fedeltà, in definitiva, protegge chi amiamo o la nostra personale visione di cosa sia l'amore?


Me lo sono chiesta anch'io.

Ti rispondo come mi ha risposto mio marito (ex traditore) nel periodo in cui si era rimesso in carreggiata e sapeva che io non avrei dato nè preteso fedeltà.

Lui mi diceva che mai mi avrebbe tradita, anche se sapeva che io quasi l'avrei voluto (per sopire i miei sensi di colpa, credo). Perchè voleva me. E andare con altre donne, come aveva fatto, alla fine lo deprimeva e lo faceva sentire senza senso. Ci ha provato, anche dopo essere stato lasciato. Ma non ce la faceva. Sentiva di essere anni luce da quello che davvero desiderava.

Io penso sia questa la sensazione che prova chi ama. Non dubito che in una situazione di 'apertura' all'infedeltà si possa cedere alla tentazione di provare. Ma credo che, amando un altro, sia un'esperienza che lascia l'amaro in bocca e il vuoto di senso.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non siamo bestie proprio per nulla; siamo uomini. spesso ci piace un po' dire che siano meglio gli animali di noi ma , per quanto li ami e molto, è una grande cazzata.
> anzi, è vero: c'è una parte orribile in noi proprio perché il discernimento arriva ad elevare la mente a livelli di grandi geni come leonardo e ad abbassarla nell'infimo dei peggiori criminali.
> questo non è da bestie


Purtroppo generalmente si pensa così, e poi ci si scontra con la realtà fatta di cose molto più terrene.
La presunzione ha messo l'uomo su un piedestallo che non si è ancora meritato.
Ripeto, come centinaia di altre volte: l'ammettere la propria imperfezione non serve a giustificarci, ma a capire la fonte delle nostre debolezze e tentare sempre (almeno tentare) di essere migliori di noi stessi giorno per giorno.
Credere di essere perfetti impedisce di migliorare e non concede di comprendere e perdonare l'errore.


----------



## Sole (25 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Se ti senti data per scontata mi lasci, non mi tradisci, no? Se la coppia non funziona, se parlandone non si risolve, ci si lascia.
> 
> S*B


Sì, in linea teorica hai ragione.

Ma le cose non sono così semplici. In una coppia ci sono mille legami, mille dinamiche, spesso ci sono i figli, c'è una famiglia... la vita reale non si può banalizzare in questo modo.

Ci sta che uno viva un periodo di crisi, che senta di dover provare a superare ma al tempo stesso si senta fragile... e allora cada.

Non dico che sia giusto, ma ci sta.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Me lo sono chiesta anch'io.
> 
> Ti rispondo come mi ha risposto mio marito (ex traditore) nel periodo in cui si era rimesso in carreggiata e sapeva che io non avrei dato nè preteso fedeltà.
> 
> ...





E' molto peggio.


----------



## Zod (25 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..le bugie sono necessarie..
> altrimenti il tradimento, non potrebbe esistere.


Il tradimento NON deve esistere. Fatti non fummo a viver come bruti...
E' cosí difficile puntare all'eccellenza in tutto? Non dico riuscirci, ma almeno puntarci. 

S*B


----------



## Sole (25 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...va bene, va bene... ci sono anche tradimenti cosi.. e anche tanti..
> persone che hanno tutto dalla vita e egoisticamente vogliono ancora altro... anche se forse bisognerebbe scavare un pochino di più, per rendersi conto... che non tutto è come apparentemente sembra, magari a noi sembra tutto ma tutto non è.
> 
> .. le storie che citi... sono tutte molto simili, cambiano i nomi Lothar, il marito di Diletta, il tuo amico...
> ...


Ma qui si parla di tradimento eccome. La moglie di Lothar non mi risulta sappia delle esigenze del marito. Diletta soffre molto per il tradimento subito. E la moglie del mio amico (che poi non è proprio mio amico) non sa assolutamente nulla dell'esigenza del marito.

Questi sono tradimenti per futili motivi. E, ripeto, mentre Diletta li trova più giustificabili, io la penso in modo opposto.


----------



## Spider (25 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Il tradimento NON deve esistere. Fatti non fummo a viver come bruti...
> E' cosí difficile puntare all'eccellenza in tutto? Non dico riuscirci, ma almeno puntarci.
> 
> S*B


...non ho detto che il tradimento è necessario,
ma che le bugie sono necessarie alla logica del tradimento,
quest'ultimo non potrebbe svilupparsi senza il carico di bugie e menzogne,
sono le bugie, la conseguenza di ciò che si sta facendo e nello stesso tempo il 
sostentamento del tradimento.
Che fa una quando ti mette le corna? ti avverte?..
 ti dice scusa caro... vado a farmi una scopata?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...non ho detto che il tradimento è necessario,
> ma che le bugie sono necessarie alla logica del tradimento,
> quest'ultimo non potrebbe svilupparsi senza il carico di bugie e menzogne,
> sono le bugie, la conseguenza di ciò che si sta facendo e nello stesso tempo il
> ...



Non credi che le bugie se le stia dicendo solamente il traditore? Le conseguenze di cosa si sta facendo sono soltanto una delle conseguenze alle palle che non hanno certe persone nel riuscire a parlarne prima di sbagliare, ma in questa ultima frase ci sto caricando della rabbia.

Spider Sai quante volte ho mandato a mia moglie de messaggi che le dicevano chiaramente ti sto per tradire, e sai che più di una volta nei discorsi le dissi ..... se continua così un giorno è probabile che io ti tradisca.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Il tradimento NON deve esistere. Fatti non fummo a viver come bruti...
> E' cosí difficile puntare all'eccellenza in tutto? Non dico riuscirci, ma almeno puntarci.
> 
> S*B


Si ma lui esiste dalla notte dei tempi...
Pare che faccia parte della natura umana come le tenebre sono legate alla luce...
Piaccia o non piaccia eh?
Diremo che possiamo fare di tutto per evitarlo ma non sempre ci si riesce...
Bisognerebbe che nel momento che mi lego ad una donna...le altre cessassero di esistere....
Bisognerebbe che io fossi solo un bocconcino appetitoso per solo una donna al mondo...
Bisognerebbe che io mi tenessi la più bella del reame e tutte le altre fossero cesse....

Anche ogni reato non dovrebbe esistere in una società di presunti santi e onesti...
Se osservi lo stato italiano quando si parla di tasse...parte con il piede...tu sei un malfattore no?
Con lui non devi giustificare un tradimento, quanto mostrare concretamente la tua fedeltà e se lo scontrino non hai nel culo la prenderai...


----------



## Zod (25 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma lui esiste dalla notte dei tempi...
> Pare che faccia parte della natura umana come le tenebre sono legate alla luce...
> Piaccia o non piaccia eh?
> Diremo che possiamo fare di tutto per evitarlo ma non sempre ci si riesce...
> ...


Mi sono spesso reso conto, durante confronti di idee di un certo tipo, di essere io la persona strana. In effetti per me il tradimento non puó esistere, perché per me esiste solo il progetto. Se sto con una persona, non basta che ci sia amore, deve esserci un progetto di vita, delle mete da raggiungere. Tutto é finalizzato al raggiugimento dei risultati preposti e condivisi, l'amore é il collante e l'energia per andare avanti nonostante le difficoltà. Quando penso a chi tradisce mi domando dove trovi il tempo e lo spazio per gestire una situazione cosí complessa, quando già la vita di suo é fin troppo complicata. 

Se non c'é una ricerca di cambiamento in meglio, condivisa, non ha nemmeno senso stare insieme secondo me. Non c'é spazio per il tradimento, anzi non c'é tempo. Perché se hai del tempo, lo passi con il partner o con i figli, non con altri. 

Io se non ho delle mete da raggiungere, mi deprimo, perché tutto perde di valore utile, cado nell'oblio. In funzione di un risultato atteso invece sono capace di cose sovranaturali.

Mi domando che obiettivo possa avere nella vita chi tradisce, penso nessuno, tranne il soddisfacimento immediato del proprio piacere, a rischio di quanto costruito fino ad allora. 

Come dicevo in altro post, é un conflitto di visioni : il fedele vuole vincere la guerra accettando di perdere alcune battaglie (visione di lungo periodo), il traditore vuole vincere le battaglie fregandosene della guerra (visione di breve periodo).

S*B


----------



## acquafresca (25 Agosto 2012)

*motivazioni???*

ma perchè bisogna farsi carico della superficialità o della debolezza di qualcun altro?

forse perchè, vivendo il tradimento come un oltraggio alla propria persona, un disconoscimento del proprio valore, c'è questo assoluto bisogno di ridimensionarlo?


----------



## Spider (25 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Mi sono spesso reso conto, durante confronti di idee di un certo tipo, di essere io la persona strana. In effetti per me il tradimento non puó esistere, perché per me esiste solo il progetto. Se sto con una persona, non basta che ci sia amore, deve esserci un progetto di vita, delle mete da raggiungere. Tutto é finalizzato al raggiugimento dei risultati preposti e condivisi, l'amore é il collante e l'energia per andare avanti nonostante le difficoltà. Quando penso a chi tradisce mi domando dove trovi il tempo e lo spazio per gestire una situazione cosí complessa, quando già la vita di suo é fin troppo complicata.
> 
> Se non c'é una ricerca di cambiamento in meglio, condivisa, non ha nemmeno senso stare insieme secondo me. Non c'é spazio per il tradimento, anzi non c'é tempo. Perché se hai del tempo, lo passi con il partner o con i figli, non con altri.
> 
> ...


... se leggi nelle tue parole, ti renderai conto di quanto sono statiche, ferme.
niente è cosi, certo tutti vorremmo agurarcelo... ma la vita è diversa, ed un progetto, una visione, un futuro...
non possono perdere di importanza se qualcuno è inciampato, se qualcuno è caduto... tu per primo ci credi, in quel progetto e allora dimostrami che nonostante tutto, è ancora in piedi...
non chiedere sempre a me il risultato del suo valore, dallo tu un valore a quel progetto e aiutami a capire se ne è valsa la pena.


----------



## elena_ (25 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Il tradimento NON deve esistere. Fatti non fummo a viver come bruti...
> E' cosí difficile puntare all'eccellenza in tutto? Non dico riuscirci, ma almeno puntarci.
> 
> S*B


il tradimento è sempre esistito
e non vedo cosa c'entri il puntare all'eccellenza
non siamo oggetti e non siamo macchine
siamo solo umani e non siamo perfetti


----------



## elena_ (25 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ... se leggi nelle tue parole, ti renderai conto di quanto sono statiche, ferme.
> niente è cosi, certo tutti vorremmo agurarcelo... ma la vita è diversa, ed un progetto, una visione, un futuro...
> non possono perdere di importanza se qualcuno è inciampato, se qualcuno è caduto... tu per primo ci credi, in quel progetto e allora dimostrami che nonostante tutto, è ancora in piedi...
> non chiedere sempre a me il risultato del suo valore, dallo tu un valore a quel progetto e aiutami a capire se ne è valsa la pena.


appunto


----------



## Tebe (25 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ... se leggi nelle tue parole, ti renderai conto di quanto sono statiche, ferme.
> niente è cosi, certo tutti vorremmo agurarcelo... ma la vita è diversa, ed un progetto, una visione, un futuro...
> non possono perdere di importanza se qualcuno è inciampato, se qualcuno è caduto... tu per primo ci credi, in quel progetto e allora dimostrami che nonostante tutto, è ancora in piedi...
> non chiedere sempre a me il risultato del suo valore, dallo tu un valore a quel progetto e aiutami a capire se ne è valsa la pena.


quotato e approvato.
Ogni tanto mi lasci a bocca aperta.
Hai dei picchi cattivi incredibili e poi saggezze altrettanto incredibili.
Ti auguro ancora una volta di arrivare presto solo ai picchi di saggezza.


----------



## elena_ (25 Agosto 2012)

una mia amica e suo marito
lei ha una storia clandestina, la seconda in quindici anni di matrimonio
ma questa volta la cosa è seria e lei pensa alla separazione
l'altro non ha alcuna intenzione di lasciare la moglie e qui finisce la storia tra i due amanti
lei però entra in crisi e confessa tutto al marito, considerando il matrimonio ormai finito e pensando di non aver niente da perdere 
ma suo marito la stupisce 
facendosi carico della situazione e riuscendo a risolverla
e oggi sono una famiglia felice e unita


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Mi sono spesso reso conto, durante confronti di idee di un certo tipo, di essere io la persona strana. In effetti per me il tradimento non puó esistere, perché per me esiste solo il progetto. Se sto con una persona, non basta che ci sia amore, deve esserci un progetto di vita, delle mete da raggiungere. Tutto é finalizzato al raggiugimento dei risultati preposti e condivisi, l'amore é il collante e l'energia per andare avanti nonostante le difficoltà. Quando penso a chi tradisce mi domando dove trovi il tempo e lo spazio per gestire una situazione cosí complessa, quando già la vita di suo é fin troppo complicata.
> 
> Se non c'é una ricerca di cambiamento in meglio, condivisa, non ha nemmeno senso stare insieme secondo me. Non c'é spazio per il tradimento, anzi non c'é tempo. Perché se hai del tempo, lo passi con il partner o con i figli, non con altri.
> 
> ...


Ma questo è quello che pensi tu no? 
Infatti il tradimento ci mostra a chiarissime lettere e con i fatti, che nostro malgrado il nostro lei o lui, non avevano certo il nostro ideale di coppia no?
Penso che sia più umile e concreto cercare di capire le circostanze che possono aver portato a questo, che le motivazioni.
Le motivazioni sono sempre cose molto soggettive e tieni conto che tutti noi abbiamo buone ragioni per credere a idee false no?

E stiamo attenti alle motivazioni...
Perchè possiamo sentirci dire anche le risposte più strampalate...
Ti ho tradito perchè sei una stronza...
Ti ho tradito perchè non sapevo come trovare un modo di liberarmi di te...
Ti ho tradito perchè ho trovato una donna che mi dà spontaneamente cento volte quello che tu mi hai sempre negato...
Ti ho tradito perchè non mi sentivo amato da te e invece da questa qua si...

Mio caro cosa fatta capo ha...
Massa comodo dire...dio non esiste...poi lui come a san paolo ti tira giù da un cavallo e dici...ah ma allora esisti eh?

Sai tutte le coppie felici vivono tranquille, manco ci pensano al tradimento eh?
Neanche ci badano...

Ma ripeto, troppo comodo dire ah c'è stato un tradimento ergo c'è un malessere profondo di coppia...fanculo...tu tarzan io jane eh? E la donna cita....fanculo eh? 
Mi hai tradito perchè sei una stronza che aveva bisogno di tutte ste emozioni qua...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ma porco casso trovatemi un tradito che dica eh si in effetti lei aveva ragione a tradirmi e ragazzi aveva delle buonissime ragioni, infatti una volta che me la ha spiegate mi sono reso conto mio malgrado che ha fatto bene a fare quello che ha fatto, anzi ragazzi lo ha fatto per il mio bene...per alzarmi di statura con do corna...

Piuttosto io conosco quelle che dicono...mi hai tradito? Ah va ben...ascolto le tue ragioni...
Poi vanno in palestra si fanno il primo figaccione che gli capita e dicono...ah sai marito anch'io ti ho ho tradito, ma era per capirti meglio, per capire le tue ragioni, per capire che cosa si prova e come si sta a tradire no?

In coppia siamo in due: due esseri in genere molto diversi tra loro...
Altrimenti è come pretendere che dato che siamo in coppia e fusi assieme tu capisca che effetto mi fa un pornazzo di un certo tipo...In genere cosa abbiamo ? Che tu dici...ah caro sei un uomo ti capisco...ti diverti anche con quelle cose lì? Noooooooooooooooooooo...ma caro ma che schifo, non mi sarei mai immaginato che tu guardassi quelle lercerie lì...oh ma guarda ste cretine...che rabbia ste pornodive...neanche un grammo di cellulite...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2012)

acquafresca ha detto:


> ma perchè bisogna farsi carico della superficialità o della debolezza di qualcun altro?
> 
> forse perchè, vivendo il tradimento come un oltraggio alla propria persona, un disconoscimento del proprio valore, c'è questo assoluto bisogno di ridimensionarlo?


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Grandioso...
Ecco il limite viverlo come un oltraggio alla nostra persona...
Ed ecco la sfida...ok ha fatto ste cose qua...ok sono cose solo sue...e io non ci metto becco...
a me importa solo che non mi faccia mancare nulla a me...


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Siamo contenitori di noi stessi, possiamo anestetizzarci, ma se un calcio nelle palle ci fa male, ci fa male e basta.
> 
> S*B


che potrebbe essere anche un problema delle "palle", chessò, forse troppo esposte, troppo vulnerabili, manco a pensarci, eh?!

altro che anestetizzarsi... bisogna svegliarsi!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> quotato e approvato.
> Ogni tanto mi lasci a bocca aperta.
> Hai dei picchi cattivi incredibili e poi saggezze altrettanto incredibili.
> Ti auguro ancora una volta di arrivare presto *solo* ai picchi di saggezza.


ma no, diventerebbe noioso :rotfl:


----------



## Zod (25 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ... se leggi nelle tue parole, ti renderai conto di quanto sono statiche, ferme.
> niente è cosi, certo tutti vorremmo agurarcelo... ma la vita è diversa, ed un progetto, una visione, un futuro...
> non possono perdere di importanza se qualcuno è inciampato, se qualcuno è caduto... tu per primo ci credi, in quel progetto e allora dimostrami che nonostante tutto, è ancora in piedi...
> non chiedere sempre a me il risultato del suo valore, dallo tu un valore a quel progetto e aiutami a capire se ne è valsa la pena.


Intendevo spiegare il motivo per cui ció che molti ritengono normale e umano, non puó far parte di me. Non ho mai detto che il tradimento deve sempre e comunque portare all'interruzione del percorso di coppia. Tendenzialmente alle coppie che hanno figli suggerisco di riprovare, alle altre di lasciarsi.

S*B


----------



## Zod (25 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> che potrebbe essere anche un problema delle "palle", chessò, forse troppo esposte, troppo vulnerabili, manco a pensarci, eh?!
> 
> altro che anestetizzarsi... bisogna svegliarsi!


Dici che era meglio tagliarsele prima per evitare ogni rischio futuro?

Il metodo che esponi appartiene ad una cultura filosofica, interessante anche se per lo più demonizzata. Ciò che dice questa filosofia, che esalta molto l'individuo e la sua volontà, è però inapplicabile. Se una cosa ti fa male ti fa male e basta. Puoi estrommetere la parte che ti crea dolore, ma la perderai, perdendo anche una parte di te stesso. Se vuoi vivere devi esporre e incassare i colpi, altrimenti ti metti una bella armatura che però ti impedisce il contatto con gli altri.

E' vero che spesso il male ce lo si fa da soli, che una scopata non vale tanta sofferenza, ma non abbiamo il controllo totale di noi stessi, altrimenti potremmo innamorarci e disinnamorarci a comando. Invece la stessa debolezza che ha portato il traditore a tradire, porta il tradito a soffrire.

S*B


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Dici che era meglio tagliarsele prima per evitare ogni rischio futuro?
> 
> Il metodo che esponi appartiene ad una cultura filosofica, interessante anche se per lo più demonizzata. Ciò che dice questa filosofia, che esalta molto l'individuo e la sua volontà, è però inapplicabile. Se una cosa ti fa male ti fa male e basta. Puoi estrommetere la parte che ti crea dolore, ma la perderai, perdendo anche una parte di te stesso. Se vuoi vivere devi esporre e incassare i colpi, altrimenti ti metti una bella armatura che però ti impedisce il contatto con gli altri.
> 
> ...



no. non esalto l'individuo e la sua volontà, e se a te sembra che io lo faccia, è perchè cerco di controbilanciare il senso di impotenza che leggo dall'altra parte.
credo nell'intelligenza degli uomini, questo sì, e mi dispiace vederla svilita, mi dispiace la mancanza di consapevolezza e di responsabilità verso se stessi e verso la propria vita, l'abbaglio di un inganno autoindotto.

non ho fatto menzione del tradimento finora perchè, per quanto mi riguarda, un problema vale l'altro.
quello che può fare la differenza è il modo in cui lo si affronta, ed è su questo che bisognerebbe lavorare.

se dici, come dietro, il "tradimento NON deve esistere", tante grazie, neanche la povertà, la guerra, la malattia... quindi?
questa illuminante dichiarazione può forse impedire che nella vita ci siano i lati bui che in un modo o nell'altro tutti conosciamo?
no. quello che puoi, devi fare è rinforzare te stesso, individuare i tuoi punti deboli, usare gli strumenti che hai, quelli che ignori per abitudine o pigrizia, quelli che forse proprio l'occasione dolorosa ti fa scoprire... se sai, se vuoi vederli!

se urti con violenza un muro e ti rompi un braccio, non serve prendersela con la durezza del cemento.
ma non credo tagli il braccio o aspetti che guarisca da solo.
bene, anche le persone a volte possono essere "muri" e se vai in giro ad aspettarti solo abbracci, prima o poi, oltre al braccio, ci rimetti pure il setto nasale.

ma la fiducia, l'amore, il rispetto?
niente. un muro.
ma non deve esistere!
esiste.

tu chi sei? che cosa sei capace di fare?


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no. non esalto l'individuo e la sua volontà, e se a te sembra che io lo faccia, è perchè cerco di controbilanciare il senso di impotenza che leggo dall'altra parte.
> credo nell'intelligenza degli uomini, questo sì, e mi dispiace vederla svilita, mi dispiace la mancanza di consapevolezza e di responsabilità verso se stessi e verso la propria vita, l'abbaglio di un inganno autoindotto.
> 
> non ho fatto menzione del tradimento finora perchè, per quanto mi riguarda, un problema vale l'altro.
> ...



condivido.


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Purtroppo generalmente si pensa così, e poi ci si scontra con la realtà fatta di cose molto più terrene.
> La presunzione ha messo l'uomo su un piedestallo che non si è ancora meritato.
> Ripeto, come centinaia di altre volte: l'ammettere la propria imperfezione non serve a giustificarci, ma a capire la fonte delle nostre debolezze e tentare sempre (almeno tentare) di essere migliori di noi stessi giorno per giorno.
> *Credere di essere perfetti impedisce di migliorare e non concede di comprendere e perdonare l'errore*.


non essere bestie non vuole dire essere perfetti...forse mi sfugge una parte del discorso


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ripeto quello che ti ho già detto.
> 
> Provare un desiderio è un conto. Soddisfarlo passando sopra alla sensibilità e alla dignità di chi ci sta accanto e ha fiducia in noi, è tutta un'altra questione.
> 
> Per me è molto più naturale la fedeltà e l'istinto di protezione nei confronti di chi amo, piuttosto che il soddisfacimento dei miei istinti più bassi. Se amo, certo.



approvo qui e qua e là.


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> il tradimento è sempre esistito
> e non vedo cosa c'entri il puntare all'eccellenza
> non siamo oggetti e non siamo macchine
> siamo solo umani e non siamo perfetti


molte altre cose sono sempre esistite ....tipo la vigliaccheria, se posso cerco di non esserlo.anelo a questo 
non mi pare impossibile e nemmeno una grande utopia


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Provare un desiderio è un conto. Soddisfarlo passando sopra alla sensibilità e alla dignità di chi ci sta accanto e ha fiducia in noi, è tutta un'altra questione.
> 
> Per me è molto più naturale la fedeltà e l'istinto di protezione nei confronti di chi amo, piuttosto che il soddisfacimento dei miei istinti più bassi. Se amo, certo.


Mi ero persa questo intervento, approvo


----------



## Zod (25 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no. non esalto l'individuo e la sua volontà, e se a te sembra che io lo faccia, è perchè cerco di controbilanciare il senso di impotenza che leggo dall'altra parte.
> credo nell'intelligenza degli uomini, questo sì, e mi dispiace vederla svilita, mi dispiace la mancanza di consapevolezza e di responsabilità verso se stessi e verso la propria vita, l'abbaglio di un inganno autoindotto.
> 
> non ho fatto menzione del tradimento finora perchè, per quanto mi riguarda, un problema vale l'altro.
> ...


Forse ho freinteso. Mi era parso di capire che tu sostenessi che chi subisce un torto, come il tradimento, avesse tutti i mezzi per evitarsi il dolore. Io ribattevo che puoi in parte anestetizzarlo, ma non eliderlo. Tu dicevi anche che il dolore scaturisce da condizionamenti culturali, e io che siamo il frutto di una educazione e di valori che non possiamo rinnegare in quanto rinnegheremmo noi stessi.

A questo punto non comprendo il tuo post e mi scuso. Rispondo solo alla parte su "il tradimento NON deve esistere". Premesso che il tradimento rispetto a questioni come guerra, fame, malattie, è insignificante, il tradimento non deve esistere perchè è facilmente evitabile, rende poco, e costa tanto. 

Spiegami perchè poi il tradito dovrebbe avere questa grande capacità di non soffrire per il torto subito, mentre il traditore non ha nemmeno la capacità di resistere a una tentazione che comporta la sofferenza della persona che dice di amare a causa di un comportamento egoistico. In genere distruggere è più facile che costruire. Il tradito deve avere l'abilità di ricostruire, il traditore invece l'abilità di non distruggere?

S*B


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Mi sono spesso reso conto, durante confronti di idee di un certo tipo, di essere io la persona strana. In effetti per me il tradimento non puó esistere, perché per me esiste solo il progetto. Se sto con una persona, non basta che ci sia amore, deve esserci un progetto di vita, delle mete da raggiungere. Tutto é finalizzato al raggiugimento dei risultati preposti e condivisi, l'amore é il collante e l'energia per andare avanti nonostante le difficoltà. Quando penso a chi tradisce mi domando dove trovi il tempo e lo spazio per gestire una situazione cosí complessa, quando già la vita di suo é fin troppo complicata.
> 
> Se non c'é una ricerca di cambiamento in meglio, condivisa, non ha nemmeno senso stare insieme secondo me. Non c'é spazio per il tradimento, anzi non c'é tempo. Perché se hai del tempo, lo passi con il partner o con i figli, non con altri.
> 
> ...



Anch'io sono così (grasseto), eppure sono una traditrice.
L'ideale che tu descrivi è essenziale per la vita, ma dobbiamo accettare che verrà sporcato quotidianamente non dalla nostra bestialità, ma dalla nostra umanità

Credo che nella vita ci sia spazio per le mete da raggiungere, per i progetti a lunga gittata da condividere
e anche 
per il soddisfacimento immediato del proprio piacere

una vita in cui il tempo rimasto dopo_ la quotidiane pugna_ sia solo per il partner e i figli la trovo riduttiva

e, certo, è un conflitto di visioni, ma non traditi/traditori
bensì tra chi vuole a tutti i costi far quadrare il cerchio e chi invece sceglie di starsene un pò più sciallo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma qui si parla di tradimento eccome. *La moglie di Lothar non mi risulta sappia delle esigenze del marito.* Diletta soffre molto per il tradimento subito. E la moglie del mio amico (che poi non è proprio mio amico) non sa assolutamente nulla dell'esigenza del marito.
> 
> Questi sono tradimenti per futili motivi. E, ripeto, mentre Diletta li trova più giustificabili, io la penso in modo opposto.



non ne sarei così sicura
magari conosce bene il suo pollo, e messi sulla bilancia i costi e i benefici, potrebbe aver optato per un elegante glissare 

parlando di Lothar (per come lo conosciamo noi) e di futilità,
hai fatto l'esempio di un utente che potrebbe ritenere futili i tuoi tentativi di classificare i motivi del tradimento, per esempio


----------



## Zod (25 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anch'io sono così (grasseto), eppure sono una traditrice.
> L'ideale che tu descrivi è essenziale per la vita, ma dobbiamo accettare che verrà sporcato quotidianamente non dalla nostra bestialità, ma dalla nostra umanità
> 
> Credo che nella vita ci sia spazio per le mete da raggiungere, per i progetti a lunga gittata da condividere
> ...


Nel caso di una coppia aperta hai perfettamente ragione. Nel caso invece di una coppia "standard", il tradimento, se scoperto, rischia di vanificare le mete preposte e condivise con il partner, o almeno di ridurle di parecchio. Quindi andrebbe evitato, se si tiene davvero a raggiungere degli obiettivi.

S*B


----------



## Annuccia (25 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anch'io sono così (grasseto), eppure sono una traditrice.
> *L'ideale che tu descrivi è essenziale per la vita, ma dobbiamo accettare che verrà sporcato quotidianamente non dalla nostra bestialità, ma dalla nostra umanità
> *
> Credo che nella vita ci sia spazio per le mete da raggiungere, per i progetti a lunga gittata da condividere
> ...


sai chiara è proprio per quello che tu dici (neretto) che pur tradita non ho mai ne prima ne adesso preteso di "far quadrare il cerchio"....perchè non si può perchè impossibile...


anche se non ho mai reputato riduttivo il mio occuparmi della casa del patner e dei fiugli...
l'ho sempre fatto con amore ...sono scelte..semplicemente scelte...
forse mi ha pesato un po "dopo"essere stata tradita....ma quello converrai con me che si tratti di una fase normale...
perchè ti senti appunto "tradita"ma non solo nel senso stretto del termine...ma in generale...
fortunatamente non mi sento che la mia vita sia stata"sporcata"completamente....perchè non mi fermo al mio mdo di vedere le cose...non mi fermo al mio dolore ma vado oltre...perchè la vita non si ferma li(parlo del mio caso ovvio)....


----------



## Sole (25 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non ne sarei così sicura
> magari conosce bene il suo pollo, e messi sulla bilancia i costi e i benefici, potrebbe aver optato per un elegante glissare
> 
> parlando di Lothar (per come lo conosciamo noi) e di futilità,
> *hai fatto l'esempio di un utente che potrebbe ritenere futili i tuoi tentativi di classificare i motivi del tradimento*, per esempio


Non credo sai. Se c'è uno che ha sempre disapprovato certi tradimenti, in cui si mette in piedi una relazione extraconiugale fissa e stabile con tanto di coinvolgimento sentimentale, è proprio Lothar 

Diletta ha parlato di motivi leggeri... e io su questo concordo con lei. Da tradita posso dirti che non si tratta di una sterile classificazione, ma di riuscire ad appigliarsi, nel momento della scoperta e del dolore, a qualcosa che ci consenta di trovare un senso a quello che stiamo provando.

Se questo senso non riusciamo a trovarlo, se tutto si riduce a una 'scopata e via', la delusione può essere devastante.


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Forse ho freinteso. Mi era parso di capire che tu sostenessi che chi subisce un torto, come il tradimento, avesse tutti i mezzi per evitarsi il dolore. Io ribattevo che puoi in parte anestetizzarlo, ma non eliderlo. Tu dicevi anche che il dolore scaturisce da condizionamenti culturali, e io che siamo il frutto di una educazione e di valori che non possiamo rinnegare in quanto rinnegheremmo noi stessi.
> 
> A questo punto non comprendo il tuo post e mi scuso. Rispondo solo alla parte su "il tradimento NON deve esistere". Premesso che il tradimento rispetto a questioni come guerra, fame, malattie, è insignificante, il tradimento non deve esistere perchè è facilmente evitabile, rende poco, e costa tanto.
> 
> ...



il tradimento è un torto se TU lo vivi come un torto.
hai gli strumenti, l'intelligenza prima di tutto, per superare il dolore, non per evitarlo.
il dolore non si può evitare, è una componente della vita, ma puoi, devi apprenderne la lezione, usarla a tuo vantaggio, capire perchè senti quel dolore, da dove arriva veramente. 

"il tradimento non deve esistere perchè è facilmente evitabile", dici, "rende poco e costa tanto".
peccato che non basti predicarlo, resta il fatto che ciascuno la pensa a modo suo, il tradimento esiste e con questa "esistenza" ci devi fare i conti.

penso che all'origine del fraintendimento ci sia il fatto che tu vedi il problema all'esterno, mentre io credo che il problema, o meglio la sua soluzione, sia all'interno, e che il resto possa essere solo una conseguenza.

il traditore è libero di fare quello che gli pare, è un problema suo.
chi sei tu per impedirgli di essere quello che è? e poi come potresti impedirglielo?
tu puoi preoccuparti della tua correttezza, puoi rispondere delle tue azioni, non di quelle degli altri.

diventa un tuo problema quando, sbagliando, ti identifichi con il bersaglio delle sue frecce avvelenate.
quando non gli riconosci di essere diverso da te, quando pretendi il rispetto che TU devi darti, quando hai messo nelle sue mani il TUO ideale, le TUE aspettative.

e stai male, stai male per te, per quello che di te ti sembra perso.
ti sembra, appunto.


----------



## Zod (25 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> il tradimento è un torto se TU lo vivi come un torto.
> hai gli strumenti, l'intelligenza prima di tutto, per superare il dolore, non per evitarlo.
> il dolore non si può evitare, è una componente della vita, ma puoi, devi apprenderne la lezione, usarla a tuo vantaggio, capire perchè senti quel dolore, da dove arriva veramente.
> 
> ...


Sono daccordo su tutto, ho scritto cose simili non molto tempo fa qui sopra. Restano due problemi : la fiducia, e l'igiene.
L'igiene la tralascio altrimenti si finisce a discutere di metodi contraccettivi e teorie di infezione. Per la fiducia, sostengo che a fare male siano più le bugie che il tradimento in sè. La questione si pone in questi termini : scopro il tradimento, chiedo spiegazioni, ottengo negazioni fino all'evidenza dei fatti, scopro mesi fatti di bugie. Abbiamo casa e figli. Che faccio? Riparto con questa persona senza avere più fiducia in lei? Mi separo? Posso anche fare come dici tu, e dire che il tradimento è un suo problema, sono daccordissimo, ma la mancanza di fiducia no, perchè con questa persona sto condividendo la mia vita. Gli dò un'altra opportunità, oppure me ne frego e non gli dico neppure che l'ho scoperta, oppure mi separo. Tu cosa suggerisci? Forse, visto che il tradimento è un suo problema, e che la mancanza di fiducia è un mio problema, si potrebbe tentare di risolvere il problema insieme, almeno provarci.

S*B


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sai chiara è proprio per quello che tu dici (neretto) che pur tradita non ho mai ne prima ne adesso preteso di "far quadrare il cerchio"....perchè non si può perchè impossibile...
> 
> 
> anche se *non ho mai reputato riduttivo il mio occuparmi della casa del patner* e dei fiugli...
> ...





Sole ha detto:


> Non credo sai. Se c'è uno che ha sempre disapprovato certi tradimenti, in cui si mette in piedi una relazione extraconiugale fissa e stabile con tanto di coinvolgimento sentimentale, è proprio Lothar
> 
> Diletta ha parlato di motivi leggeri... e io su questo concordo con lei. Da tradita posso dirti che* non si tratta di una sterile classificazione, ma di riuscire ad appigliarsi, nel momento della scoperta e del dolore, a qualcosa che ci consenta di trovare un senso a quello che stiamo provando.
> 
> Se questo senso non riusciamo a trovarlo, se tutto si riduce a una 'scopata e via', la delusione può essere devastante*.


Vi approvo, anche se ormai il mio contributo alla discussione si sta limitando a questo.


----------



## elena_ (25 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> molte altre cose sono sempre esistite ....tipo la vigliaccheria, se posso cerco di non esserlo.anelo a questo
> non mi pare impossibile e nemmeno una grande utopia


ci ho pensato e sai cosa?
solo dopo aver tradito ho scoperto e tirato fuori tutto il mio coraggio
evidentemente deve essere stato, il mio, un tradimento sintomatico
infatti la mia vita è totalmente cambiata
prima di allora in effetti ero vigliacca e avevo paura
ed ero molto insicura

sono stata egoista
non lo ero mai stata prima di allora


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non credo sai. Se c'è uno che ha sempre disapprovato certi tradimenti, in cui si mette in piedi una relazione extraconiugale fissa e stabile con tanto di coinvolgimento sentimentale, è proprio Lothar
> 
> Diletta ha parlato di motivi leggeri... e io su questo concordo con lei.* Da tradita posso dirti che non si tratta di una sterile classificazione, ma di riuscire ad appigliarsi, nel momento della scoperta e del dolore, a qualcosa che ci consenta di trovare un senso a quello che stiamo provando.*
> 
> Se questo senso non riusciamo a trovarlo, se tutto si riduce a una 'scopata e via', la delusione può essere devastante.


Mi trovi oltremodo d'accordo, pur non avendo provato sulla mia pelle il dolore del tradimento.


----------



## Sole (25 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi trovi oltremodo d'accordo, *pur non avendo provato sulla mia pelle il dolore del tradimento*.


Penso che le persone intelligenti e sensibili non abbiano necessariamente bisogno di vivere un'esperienza per intuire l'impatto che può avere su una persona


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sai chiara è proprio per quello che tu dici (neretto) che pur tradita non ho mai ne prima ne adesso preteso di "far quadrare il cerchio"....perchè non si può perchè impossibile...
> 
> *
> anche se non ho mai reputato riduttivo il mio occuparmi della casa del patner e dei fiugli...
> ...



ma neanche io l'ho mai trovato riduttivo

hai capito male

ho trovato riduttivo per me limitare la mia vita a queste due attività
nel momento in cui ho realizzato che queste due attività non esaurivano le mie aspettative ho preso delle contromisure


----------



## Spider (25 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma neanche io l'ho mai trovato riduttivo
> 
> hai capito male
> 
> ...


..direi che hai preso i tuoi controcazzi.. più che delle contromisure.
le contramisure, risolvono una situazione mica la complicano...
e tu tieni tutto in piedi appunto senza risolvere veramente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..direi che hai preso i tuoi controcazzi.. più che delle contromisure.
> le contramisure, *risolvono una situazione *mica la complicano...
> e tu tieni tutto in piedi appunto senza risolvere veramente.


infatti ho risolto la situazione coi controcazzi
basta scegliere quelli giusti


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non ne sarei così sicura
> magari conosce bene il suo pollo, e messi sulla bilancia i costi e i benefici, potrebbe aver optato per un elegante glissare
> 
> parlando di Lothar (per come lo conosciamo noi) e di futilità,
> hai fatto l'esempio di un utente che potrebbe ritenere futili i tuoi tentativi di classificare i motivi del tradimento, per esempio


Beh conoscendo la moglie di Lothar...posso dire solo una cosa...
Quella donna ne sa una più del diavolo...e non è che Lothar la reputi bella è davvero tra le donne più belle che io abbia mai avuto modo d'incontrare...
Ma sembra che loro due giochino a guardie e ladri...è lei che quando lui esagera manda il segnale muoviti che sto per beccarti ciccino...secondo me si diverte pure ad ingelosirlo fuor di misura...ehehehehehehehe....

Una signora fantastica!
Secondo me se lo becca...non lo caccia...ma lo pesta a sangue...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> il tradimento è un torto se TU lo vivi come un torto.
> hai gli strumenti, l'intelligenza prima di tutto, per superare il dolore, non per evitarlo.
> il dolore non si può evitare, è una componente della vita, ma puoi, devi apprenderne la lezione, usarla a tuo vantaggio, capire perchè senti quel dolore, da dove arriva veramente.
> 
> ...


Che renda poco e costi tanto è tutto da vedere eh?
Perchè ognuno fa le proprie analisi economiche...
Ma io preferisco al mio fianco una traditrice sincera...che non una che mi sia fedele solo perchè teme le conseguenze...del suo tradirmi...mi farebbe pena e la considererei non una che mi rispetta...ma na pora donnetta che ha paura della sua ombra...
Ovvio non perdonerei mai, lei che tratta male me, perchè ha una storia con un altro da anni e vorrebbe vivere con lui e io sono l'ostacolo a tutto questo...
Le scappatelle, io, neanche le metto nel novero delle cose da perdonare...perchè sono appunto sciocchezze di un momento e di una sera...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Sono daccordo su tutto, ho scritto cose simili non molto tempo fa qui sopra. Restano due problemi : la fiducia, e l'igiene.
> L'igiene la tralascio altrimenti si finisce a discutere di metodi contraccettivi e teorie di infezione. Per la fiducia, sostengo che a fare male siano più le bugie che il tradimento in sè. La questione si pone in questi termini : scopro il tradimento, chiedo spiegazioni, ottengo negazioni fino all'evidenza dei fatti, scopro mesi fatti di bugie. Abbiamo casa e figli. Che faccio? Riparto con questa persona senza avere più fiducia in lei? Mi separo? Posso anche fare come dici tu, e dire che il tradimento è un suo problema, sono daccordissimo, ma la mancanza di fiducia no, perchè con questa persona sto condividendo la mia vita. Gli dò un'altra opportunità, oppure me ne frego e non gli dico neppure che l'ho scoperta, oppure mi separo. Tu cosa suggerisci? Forse, visto che il tradimento è un suo problema, e che la mancanza di fiducia è un mio problema, si potrebbe tentare di risolvere il problema insieme, almeno provarci.
> 
> S*B


Da cui il grande detto...
Ti fa tuto quello che te voi con le altre done, ma fa in modo che io non venga a saperlo, perchè dopo sono guai...


----------



## Sole (25 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che renda poco e costi tanto è tutto da vedere eh?
> Perchè ognuno fa le proprie analisi economiche...
> Ma io preferisco al mio fianco una traditrice sincera...che non una che mi sia fedele solo perchè teme le conseguenze...del suo tradirmi...mi farebbe pena e la considererei non una che mi rispetta...ma na pora donnetta che ha paura della sua ombra...
> Ovvio non perdonerei mai, lei che tratta male me, perchè ha una storia con un altro da anni e vorrebbe vivere con lui e io sono l'ostacolo a tutto questo...
> *Le scappatelle, io, neanche le metto nel novero delle cose da perdonare...perchè sono appunto sciocchezze di un momento e di una sera*...


Lo sono se entrambi le considerano tali.

Se per uno dei due sono inaccettabili possono essere fonte di grande dolore.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Lo sono se entrambi le considerano tali.
> 
> Se per uno dei due sono inaccettabili possono essere fonte di grande dolore.


E perchè se una cosa è inaccettabile per te lo deve essere anche per me?
Essere una coppia non significa essere uguali.
Ma è l'incontro di due libertà.
Se stai con me, e mi conosci, sai come sono fatto e come mi comporto.
Casomai il grande dolore dipende da pensare che l'altro che ci è a fianco sia in un modo e poi scoprire che non è affatto così, ma che ci ha bellamente dato da intendere per una vita.

Ce ne sono cose che io ritenevo inaccettabili ma che ho digerito un po' alla volta...eh?
E per il cosidetto...amore...non per il quieto vivere...
Solo dicendomi...e va ben...lei è fatta così...accettiamola così...che nessun a sto mondo è perfetto eh?

E infatti assistiamo qui dentro che ogni coppia si rapporta al problema tradimento nel modo che essa ritiene opportuno no?


----------



## Sole (25 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E perchè se una cosa è inaccettabile per te lo deve essere anche per me?
> Essere una coppia non significa essere uguali.
> Ma è l'incontro di due libertà.
> Se stai con me, e mi conosci, sai come sono fatto e come mi comporto.
> ...


Non puoi permettere all'altro di accettarti se lo tradisci e mostri solo il lato che ti fa comodo che lui veda.

Stare insieme, verissimo, significa accettare compromessi. Ma non lo si può fare che in modo totalmente consapevole da parte di entrambi. Altrimenti è un gioco in cui uno gioca a carte scoperte e l'altro bara. E' scorretto.


----------



## Zod (25 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non puoi permettere all'altro di accettarti se lo tradisci e mostri solo il lato che ti fa comodo che lui veda.
> 
> Stare insieme, verissimo, significa accettare compromessi. Ma non lo si può fare che in modo totalmente consapevole da parte di entrambi. Altrimenti è un gioco in cui uno gioca a carte scoperte e l'altro bara. E' scorretto.


Wow! Sintetico, chiaro, preciso. Solo un dubbio : e se le regole fossero quelle del poker? 

S*B


----------



## Sole (25 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Wow! Sintetico, chiaro, preciso. Solo un dubbio : e se le regole fossero quelle del poker?
> 
> S*B


Sono una pessima giocatrice :unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non puoi permettere all'altro di accettarti se lo tradisci e mostri solo il lato che ti fa comodo che lui veda.
> 
> Stare insieme, verissimo, significa accettare compromessi. Ma non lo si può fare che in modo totalmente consapevole da parte di entrambi. Altrimenti è un gioco in cui uno gioca a carte scoperte e l'altro bara. E' scorretto.


Infatti...
Ma tu dici bene è faticoso mettersi a nudo difronte l'altro no?
Per cui si opta anche per la percezione di lati misteriosi e oscuri in cui si spera di non mettere mai un piede dentro no?
C'è un rovescio della medaglia però...i fatti contano e non le parole...
Quante volte persone che a parole rabaltavano il mondo sono crollate miseramente alla prima difficoltà e quante che magari non parlano e stanno nascoste nel momento del bisogno ci stupiscono con capacità straordinarie.
In questo senso io porto nel mio cuore solo chi c'era nel momento del bisgono, strafregandomene altamente se le persone mi amino o meno...
Guardo sempre e solo ai fatti...
E se anche mia moglie combinasse le peggior porcate, nei miei confronti, io volgo lo sguardo solo al bene che mi ha fatto, e non a quello che mi ha voluto...perchè lo considero effimero...
Il bene che lei mi ha fatto negli anni è come un fondo monetario che si rivaluta ogni giorno...
E qualche scivolon o mattana gliel'accorderei volentieri...
Poi ho anche la fortuna di avere al mio fianco una persona che dice sempre di aver combattuto con paure e sofferenze che le fanno apparire i tradimenti acqua fresca...
Si fa presto parlare di vita qui e là fino a quando non arriva qualcosa che ti mette indosso la paura di morire...e non è retorica...ma una cosa che ti cambia la personalità dalla sera alla mattina...perchè o lotti o sei fottuto.


----------



## Sole (26 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti...
> Ma tu dici bene è faticoso mettersi a nudo difronte l'altro no?
> Per cui si opta anche per la percezione di lati misteriosi e oscuri in cui si spera di non mettere mai un piede dentro no?
> C'è un rovescio della medaglia però...i fatti contano e non le parole...
> ...


Non metto in discussione il fatto che davanti alla morte tutto si ridimensioni.

Ma non si può nemmeno ragionare così. Perchè allora tutti potremmo permetterci tutto, perchè davanti alla morte tradimenti, furti, truffe, malignità sono acqua fresca.

Tu parli di fatti. Il tradimento è un fatto e fa male. Che poi questo male possa essere ribaltato da chi viene tradito e utilizzato per trarre un insegnamento illuminante sulla propria vita di coppia e su se stessi, è un altro discorso.
Ma questo non autorizza a giudicare un tradimento una cavolata su cui si è obbligati a passare sopra.


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non metto in discussione il fatto che davanti alla morte tutto si ridimensioni.
> 
> Ma non si può nemmeno ragionare così. Perchè allora tutti potremmo permetterci tutto, perchè davanti alla morte tradimenti, furti, truffe, malignità sono acqua fresca.
> 
> ...



sono daccordo sole, ma forse lui paragonandolo* solo* a quello che ha vissuto con sua moglie l ha definito _acqua fresca_.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non metto in discussione il fatto che davanti alla morte tutto si ridimensioni.
> 
> Ma non si può nemmeno ragionare così. Perchè allora tutti potremmo permetterci tutto, perchè davanti alla morte tradimenti, furti, truffe, malignità sono acqua fresca.
> 
> ...


Si il tradimento fa male.
Non lo metto in discussione.
Dico solo che un bambino non ce la fa a portare un sacco di cemento sulle spalle, perchè lo schiaccia.
E per lui è un peso insopportabile.
Un uomo adulto può sopportare il peso di un sacco di cemento.
Ognuno ha metri di valutazione soggettivi, mai oggettivizzabili.
Da cui ci sono persone che per un tradimento si lasciano e persone che invece ci passano sopra, nel senso che oltrepassano, nel senso che vanno oltre anche a questo dispiacere.

Penso ci sia un diagramma tra evento traumatico e capacità di sopportazione del soggetto.
Così lo stesso evento spinge x a eleaborarlo, metabolizzarlo e superarlo, a Y lo spinge a negarlo, a z fa scattare la famigerato dissonanza cognitiva, a G provoca la sua rinuncia a vivere.

Esempio un ragazzo di 14 anni, anni fa, in un paese vicino al mio, per essere stato lasciato dalla ragazza, si è sparato con il fucile, ma non è morto, ma il colpo gli ha comunque sfigurato la faccia.
Ed è un evento, doloroso, traumatico, ma attraverso il quale passano molti di noi.

Se il soggetivo fosse oggettivizzabile e fossimo tutti uguali e dotati della stessa sensibilità ogni adolescente che viene lasciato dalla ragazza...si sparerebbe con un fucile...

Penso che più siamo realmente innamorati di una persona...più un suo tradimento ci faccia male...perchè l'unico tradimento che mi ha fatto male nella mia vita era quello di una persona di cui ero pazzamente innamorato...

Quindi oltre alle circostanze, bisogna aggiungere il punto in cui è una persona ecc..ecc..ecc...
Del resto più invecchio, più il mio cuore si indurisce...e penso sia la giusta palestra per un uomo...
Altrimenti non avremmo gli anziani così pazienti con la sofferenza che comporta la vecchiaia.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> sono daccordo sole, ma forse lui paragonandolo* solo* a quello che ha vissuto con sua moglie l ha definito _acqua fresca_.


Si...vero....e per fortuna che sono un uomo che dice che l'unico dolore che accetta è quello da malattia o morte...perchè l'ho capito tanti anni fa...quando persi la ragazza con la quale volevo costruire la mia vita di coppia...
e lei era davvero tutto per me...era speciale...unica...insostituibile...ecc..ecc..ecc...
E trovarmi lì che dal pieno entusiasmo del nostro amore...pieno di iniziative...sogni...progetti...
Che tutto un colpo in pochi mesi cambia...e finisce in quel modo...
Tutto il mio amore totalmente impotente...incapace di dare vita...
E pensa io dentro il mio cuore so che vivere quell'esperienza e accettarla mi ha poi dato le chiavi per affrontare il guaio di mia moglie...ma quello che ho vissuto con mia moglie...è niente confronto quello che ha vissuto lei...
E sappiamo sempre che sta esperienza ci ha anche diviso...
Perchè chi passa per di lì...accetta poi la comprensione e la condivisione...dei compagni di viaggio...non di chi ha avuto la fortuna di non essersi ancora ammalato...
Ed è come dire una cosa che ho sentito anch'io nel 2006, quando mi sono confrontato per sei mesi con l'insulina e il diabete...
Io so come si sta in ipoglicemia...lei no.
Lei poteva solo dire...presto eccoti una zolletta di zucchero...


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...vero....e per fortuna che sono un uomo che dice che l'unico dolore che accetta è quello da malattia o morte...perchè l'ho capito tanti anni fa...quando persi la ragazza con la quale volevo costruire la mia vita di coppia...
> e lei era davvero tutto per me...era speciale...unica...insostituibile...ecc..ecc..ecc...
> E trovarmi lì che dal pieno entusiasmo del nostro amore...pieno di iniziative...sogni...progetti...
> Che tutto un colpo in pochi mesi cambia...e finisce in quel modo...
> ...


----------



## Leda (26 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si il tradimento fa male.
> Non lo metto in discussione.
> Dico solo che un bambino non ce la fa a portare un sacco di cemento sulle spalle, perchè lo schiaccia.
> E per lui è un peso insopportabile.
> ...





contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...vero....e per fortuna che sono un uomo che dice che l'unico dolore che accetta è quello da malattia o morte...perchè l'ho capito tanti anni fa...quando persi la ragazza con la quale volevo costruire la mia vita di coppia...
> e lei era davvero tutto per me...era speciale...unica...insostituibile...ecc..ecc..ecc...
> E trovarmi lì che dal pieno entusiasmo del nostro amore...pieno di iniziative...sogni...progetti...
> Che tutto un colpo in pochi mesi cambia...e finisce in quel modo...
> ...


Il conte è diventato saggissimo


----------



## Lucrezia (26 Agosto 2012)

Avete entrambi la mia comprensione, in due modi diversi. Non so quale sia il suo passato, quale il carattere e i problemi, e quale il tipo di relazione fra di voi; certamente quello che è successo ha il potere meraviglioso di portare alla luce problemi che entrambi dovete affrontare, sia come coppia, sia come singoli.
Interpreto le crisi come un dono che il nostro inconscio ci fornisce per farci comprendere cose che è ora di affrontare per poter avere una vita futura felice. è evidente che il fatto di averti tradita ha portato alla luce un forte conflitto in lui, e che ha bisogno di tempo e lavoro su sè stesso; l'unica cosa che puoi fare, adesso, e la più importante sempre, è fare lo stesso con te.
Proprio oggi leggevo su un blog alcune cose che mi hanno riflettere (te lo posto nel caso possa trovare degli spunti anche tu 
http://stanchedifareleamanti.baab.it/). Non ci avevo mai pensato, ma dietro il tradimento ci sono fattori che influenzano non solo chi tradisce, ma anche chi viene tradito. Ovvero: se vieni tradita, e anche quello che accade in seguito, sta accadendo qualcosa che in qualche modo, oltre a derivare da lui, deriva anche da te. Non è un caso se ti sta capitando proprio questa situazione ora, e se ti sei innamorata proprio di questo uomo che ha un determinato tipo di problemi da risolvere. Puoi interpretare quello che sta succedendo come un dono fatto espressamente per te, invece che come una cosa negativa, perchè sei messa di fronte ad una situazione in cui puoi solo o continuare a soffrire, o capire cosa sta succendo e imparare qualcosa che ti sarà prezioso in futuro.
Le prime domande da porti sono come ti sei sentita quando l'hai scoperto, come ti senti adesso, e indagare cosa c'è alla radice del tuo stato d'animo. Puoi anche domandarti di quale significato investi normalmente la coppia, ed anche in questo caso specifico cosa rappresentava e rappresenta per te.
Ti faccio un esempio: mi è capitato di frequentare un uomo e, mentre ci trovavamo perfettamente sereni e felici a dividere la casa con altre persone all'estero, lui ha cominciato improvvisamente a ignorarmi, ha cominciato a corteggiare spudoratamente un'altra davanti ai miei occhi ed è arrivato ad invitarla a dormire con noi. La mia gelosia, rabbia e frustrazione erano ovviamente incontenibili, e non mi era possibile parlargliene perchè si trattava fodnamentalmente di una persona incapace di ascoltare. Improvvisamente mi sono resa conto che mi era già capitato di sentirmi così molti anni prima, quando ero adolescente, con un'altra persona, benchè la situazione fosse totalmente diversa. Dunque, mi sono detta, c'è un motivo specifico per cui mi ficco in queste situazioni e ora sono in crisi, e devo capire quale. Dopo una lunga analisi sono arrivata alla conclusione che inconsciamente pensavo di non meritarmi di essere amata, e dunque finivo in situazioni che in qualche modo me lo confermassero; che avevo il terrore di parlare apertamente di determinate cose col partner per paura di allontanarlo e infastidirlo, e dunque rendevo impossibili confronti degni di questo nome; che individuavo nell'uomo una figura salvifica che potesse risolvere i miei problemi e rendermi felice, dunque ero emotivamente dipendente e disposta a subire di tutto, senza capire che la prima persona che deve darmi felicità sono io, e che solo allora è possibile trovare un partner giusto, che non fa che aggiungere amore all'amore che già hai per te; che avevo paura di stare da sola, ma anche di essere ferita e di aprirmi totalmente; che mentivo a me stessa su ciò che voglio e sono. Stabilito questo, ho affrontato le mie paure, fatto quello che temevo di fare, e lavorato sull'amore per me e le credenze erronee che in famiglia, da piccola, avevo imparato sulle relazione e avevo cominciato ad applicare. La relazione, che volevo chiudere, si è trasformata di botto, perchè le persone che ci circondano percepiscono come siamo veramente e reagiscono di conseguenza.
Tutto questo per dirti, l'unica cosa che puoi fare al momento è cogliere l'occasione per porti delle domande su te stessa e le motivazioni alla base del tuo rapporto con lui, risponderti, e approfittarne per creare nuovi presupposti di equilibrio, chiarezza e felicità nella tua vita. Un bacio e in bocca al lupo per tutto :-*


----------



## MillePensieri (26 Agosto 2012)

Il blog che mi hai proposto mi convince poco, vorrebbe fare un discorso generale ma continua a proporre casi specifici o stereotipati.
Ho trovato più varietà e motivi di riflessione su questo sito. Prova a dare un'occhiata in giro :up:.

Per il resto...si, mi sto ponendo delle domande su me stessa e sul rapporto con lui, anche se non sono arrivata ad avere la serenità necessaria per considerare questo momento un dono o un'occasione di analisi dal potere meraviglioso, evidentemente scrivi a distanza di molto tempo dal fatto o sei molto più zen di me.
Penso che provare a capire tenendo conto del dolore che sento mi mantenga più realista sulla mia situazione, non che voglia sprofondarci. 

Abbiamo storie personali diverse, mi sento lontana dalla tua esperienza e dal tuo modo di vivere il rapporto pre-crisi, ma sto lavorando per creare un nuovo equilibrio come hai fatto tu.

Grazie per gli auguri.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Il blog che mi hai proposto mi convince poco, vorrebbe fare un discorso generale ma continua a proporre casi specifici o stereotipati.
> Ho trovato più varietà e motivi di riflessione su questo sito. Prova a dare un'occhiata in giro :up:.
> 
> Per il resto...si, mi sto ponendo delle domande su me stessa e sul rapporto con lui, anche se non sono arrivata ad avere la serenità necessaria per considerare questo momento un dono o un'occasione di analisi dal potere meraviglioso, evidentemente scrivi a distanza di molto tempo dal fatto o sei molto più zen di me.
> ...


[video=youtube;xQ6jnTVaqGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQ6jnTVaqGg[/video]


----------



## Zod (26 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;xQ6jnTVaqGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQ6jnTVaqGg[/video]


Finalmente un link musicale decente!



S*B


----------



## Sole (27 Agosto 2012)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> senza capire che la prima persona che deve darmi felicità sono io, e che solo allora è possibile trovare un partner giusto, che non fa che aggiungere amore all'amore che già hai per te


Grande verità.


----------



## Sole (27 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si il tradimento fa male.
> Non lo metto in discussione.
> Dico solo che un bambino non ce la fa a portare un sacco di cemento sulle spalle, perchè lo schiaccia.
> E per lui è un peso insopportabile.
> ...


Condivido tutto. 
Tranne l'indurimento del cuore che nei tuoi scritti, spesso, imputi al fatto di essere stato tradito dalla persona che amavi di più (e qui alla vecchiaia).
Chi ha davvero accolto, accettato e metabolizzato il dolore per il tradimento subito, non ha difficoltà a rimettersi in gioco e non ha la necessità di indurirsi.

Io penso che il mio matrimonio sia finito per motivi che vanno ben oltre il tradimento... anzi, probabilmente ne sono stati la causa. Il tradimento in sè l'ho superato nell'arco di sei mesi, durante i quali ho capito e accettato, ovviamente soffrendo come un cane.

Io ho la sensazione che tu, invece, abbia continuato per anni a vivere la tua esperienza come un'ingiustizia che hai subito, senza metterti  troppo in discussione, liquidando l'esperienza con la frase che spesso qui hai ripetuto 'sono stato uno stupido'.

Paradossalmente l'unica via per superare il tradimento è mettersi in discussione. Se non ti ci metti non metabolizzerai mai e l'unica risorsa che potrai attivare sarà la famosa corazza, l'indurimento che ti ha portato, ad esempio, a legarti a una donna ma ad andare a letto con altre e quindi, in sostanza, a non legarti effettivamente a nessuna in modo esclusivo.
Per te mettersi in gioco in amore resta una 'roba da adolescenti'. Io, ripeto, penso che la malattia c'entri fino a un certo punto. La tua filosofia di vita te la sei elaborata ben prima. La corazza l'hai indossata un bel po' di tempo fa e non l'hai più smessa. E ti sei vissuto una vita sulla difensiva, scansando il dolore coi mezzi che avevi a tua disposizione.

Ma questo non vuol dire superare il dolore del tradimento e fare pace con chi ci ha tradito. Significa vivere perennemente con addosso le conseguenze di quel fatto. E io ti ho sempre percepito così: un uomo che ha sofferto per una donna che amava e che ha deciso (legittimamente) di non soffrire più, minimizzando le cose del cuore. Meccanismo che io conosco bene perchè per un periodo molto più breve della mia vita, l'ho fatto pure io. Al contrario di te, però, ho deciso di passare oltre e di riappacificarmi con il cuore, accettando i rischi.

E sulla pazienza degli anziani non so. Gli anziani con cui ho a che fare io sono tutti isterici e rompono i maroni allo sfinimento


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Sono daccordo su tutto, ho scritto cose simili non molto tempo fa qui sopra. Restano due problemi : la fiducia, e l'igiene.
> L'igiene la tralascio altrimenti si finisce a discutere di metodi contraccettivi e teorie di infezione. Per la fiducia, sostengo che a fare male siano più le bugie che il tradimento in sè. La questione si pone in questi termini : scopro il tradimento, chiedo spiegazioni, ottengo negazioni fino all'evidenza dei fatti, scopro mesi fatti di bugie. Abbiamo casa e figli. Che faccio? Riparto con questa persona senza avere più fiducia in lei? Mi separo? Posso anche fare come dici tu, e dire che il tradimento è un suo problema, sono daccordissimo, ma la mancanza di fiducia no, perchè con questa persona sto condividendo la mia vita. Gli dò un'altra opportunità, oppure me ne frego e non gli dico neppure che l'ho scoperta, oppure mi separo. Tu cosa suggerisci? Forse, visto che il tradimento è un suo problema, e che la mancanza di fiducia è un mio problema, si potrebbe tentare di risolvere il problema insieme, almeno provarci.
> 
> S*B


fino a quando si parla e ci si confronta in termini generali, più che volentieri.
se invece mi chiedi indicazioni sulla tua vita privata, troppo onore mi dai, mi sento a disagio.

qualsiasi cosa io possa dirti sarebbe inevitabilmente superficiale, presuntuosa, inadeguata.
tu solo hai piena conoscenza della situazione, sono tuoi e della tua famiglia i sentimenti ed il futuro in ballo.

l'unica cosa che posso dirti, visto che sembri già orientato in una direzione, è di non porti limiti, non farti condizionare o fermare da paure o insicurezze di alcun tipo. 

forse ti suonerà strano, ma non devi "tentare", devi riuscire!

ti auguro davvero il meglio.


----------



## Zod (28 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> fino a quando si parla e ci si confronta in termini generali, più che volentieri.
> se invece mi chiedi indicazioni sulla tua vita privata, troppo onore mi dai, mi sento a disagio.
> 
> qualsiasi cosa io possa dirti sarebbe inevitabilmente superficiale, presuntuosa, inadeguata.
> ...


Non parlavo di me. Facevo un esempio di situazione usando la prima persona singolare. Non é nella mia natura chiedere consigli.

S*B


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Condivido tutto.
> Tranne l'indurimento del cuore che nei tuoi scritti, spesso, imputi al fatto di essere stato tradito dalla persona che amavi di più (e qui alla vecchiaia).
> Chi ha davvero accolto, accettato e metabolizzato il dolore per il tradimento subito, non ha difficoltà a rimettersi in gioco e non ha la necessità di indurirsi.
> 
> ...


Mah che dirti: mi sono messo in discussione e ne è saltato fuori questo. so sta stupido: fine delle discussioni.
Su tutto il resto, io mi sento meglio di vivere così come vivo.
Sto più sereno con il cuore indurito e meno ingenuo, piuttosto di un cuore mosso al compatimento delle disgrazie umane...no?

E allora premesso tutto quello che hai analizzato di me, potresti anche considerare che uno come me vede in quello che stai facendo tu...solo...un pericolosissimo salto nel vuoto no?

Tu godi nell'andare a danzare sul trapezio senza i materassi sotto...
perhè solo così è vero volare...

Io invece ci vedo un salto nel vuoto no?
Tu sai volare io neanche mi ci metto no?

E che io mi riappacifichi con il mio cuore non se ne parla...


Si ho minimizzato le cose del cuore...
Questo mi ha fatto diventare uomo e non più un bamboccio in balia dell'affetto altrui...

Per me ora l'amore ha un sapore come dire...
Un timido accenno ad invaghirmi...

E sai una cosa?
Perfino la mia pressione arteriosa è migliorata...
E senza andare dietro a tante poje e mistieri...


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Non parlavo di me. Facevo un esempio di situazione usando la prima persona singolare. Non é nella mia natura chiedere consigli.
> 
> S*B


se magari l'avessi scritto... 
neanche io ho l'abitudine di dare consigli.

comunque puoi tranquillamente estrapolare il dato che ogni situazione vissuta dall'interno ha una sua dinamica e una sua soluzione, non credo ci sia una ricetta utile per tutti.
se ci sono figli, personalmente penso che potrei rovesciare il mondo.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Condivido tutto.
> Tranne l'indurimento del cuore che nei tuoi scritti, spesso, imputi al fatto di essere stato tradito dalla persona che amavi di più (e qui alla vecchiaia).
> Chi ha davvero accolto, accettato e metabolizzato il dolore per il tradimento subito, non ha difficoltà a rimettersi in gioco e non ha la necessità di indurirsi.
> 
> ...



Indipendentemente dal conte, Sole..... sei davvero fantastica!!!! In quello che hai scritto c'è tanta di quella verità che in nessun'altro modo si poteva scrivere così bene, manco io sarei riuscito a farlo!! :rotfl::mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (28 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah che dirti: mi sono messo in discussione e ne è saltato fuori questo. so sta stupido: fine delle discussioni.
> Su tutto il resto, io mi sento meglio di vivere così come vivo.
> Sto più sereno con il cuore indurito e meno ingenuo, piuttosto di un cuore mosso al compatimento delle disgrazie umane...no?
> 
> ...


Ecco, il modo in cui hai espresso la tua opinione stavolta lo trovo pertinente e accettabile. E capisco che è davvero quello che pensi.

Sì, può essere un salto nel vuoto in effetti. Se mi sfracello, ne pagherò le conseguenze.
Io mi sono già preparata a restare sola, l'ho messo in conto. Può succedere. E non pensare che la cosa non mi spaventi. Soprattutto perchè per quasi vent'anni ho avuto accanto una persona che, nel bene e nel male, c'era sempre. Con cui pensavo di invecchiare, con cui facevo progetti a lunghissimo termine... quante volte io e mio marito ci siamo immaginati anziani, mano nella mano, passeggiare insieme?

Oggi davanti a me vedo quello che hai scritto: il vuoto. Non ho certezze e l'unica su cui posso fare affidamento sono io. Nessuno mi garantirà nulla. Il primo a mancare alle promesse è stato proprio mio marito: lui è stato il primo ad insegnarmi che non si può fare affidamento su nessuno. Che nessuno sarà mai disponibile in modo incondizionato. Che chi ci sta accanto, in un modo o nell'altro, ci deluderà o ci ferirà sempre e l'unica risorsa su cui dobbiamo contare in questa vita siamo noi stessi, alla fine.

Quindi vedi, alla fine proprio un salto nel vuoto non è. Pensavo di vivere una vita, ne vivrò una diversa. Ma chissà che alla fine non mi ritrovi un po' più forte, più indipendente, più coraggiosa.

Questa consapevolezza non mi impedirà di amare però. E di ritenere un bellissimo dono poter condividere dei tratti di questa mia esistenza (o magari anche tutto il percorso, chissà) con una persona da amare in modo pieno e senza stupide paure.


----------



## Sole (28 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Indipendentemente dal conte, Sole..... sei davvero fantastica!!!! In quello che hai scritto c'è tanta di quella verità che in nessun'altro modo si poteva scrivere così bene, manco io sarei riuscito a farlo!! :rotfl::mrgreen:


Attento coi complimenti che oggi ho l'ego ballerino, se mi scappa non lo prendo più


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Attento coi complimenti che oggi ho l'ego ballerino, se mi scappa non lo prendo più



Che devo dirle madame? siamo in due ad avere l'ego ballerino, la conforta? :rotfl:E poi.. una delle rare volte in cui sono sincero..... si prenda i complimenti che, sono un nulla in confronto a quello che lei madame.... ispira ed è.


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Condivido tutto.
> Tranne l'indurimento del cuore che nei tuoi scritti, spesso, imputi al fatto di essere stato tradito dalla persona che amavi di più (e qui alla vecchiaia).
> Chi ha davvero accolto, accettato e metabolizzato il dolore per il tradimento subito, non ha difficoltà a rimettersi in gioco e non ha la necessità di indurirsi.
> 
> ...


condivido assai sole. senza entrare nel merito del conte.come analisi generale sul tradimento.


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ecco, il modo in cui hai espresso la tua opinione stavolta lo trovo pertinente e accettabile. E capisco che è davvero quello che pensi.
> 
> Sì, può essere un salto nel vuoto in effetti. Se mi sfracello, ne pagherò le conseguenze.
> Io mi sono già preparata a restare sola, l'ho messo in conto. Può succedere. E non pensare che la cosa non mi spaventi. Soprattutto perchè per quasi vent'anni ho avuto accanto una persona che, nel bene e nel male, c'era sempre. Con cui pensavo di invecchiare, con cui facevo progetti a lunghissimo termine... quante volte io e mio marito ci siamo immaginati anziani, mano nella mano, passeggiare insieme?
> ...


approvo tutti i post di sole, ma la parte in neretto...diciamo che è una considerazione che avevo messo da parte per tanto tempo...tornata ad essere tra i miei dogmi mentali purtroppo. o forse ho solo recuperato il realismo che avevo accantonato in questi anni.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (28 Agosto 2012)

Insisto col dire che la maggior parte delle delusioni derivano proprio più da quello che ci aspettiamo che da quello che ci è promesso.
Partiamo già sapendo che le promesse non sempre potranno essere mantenute, ma poi quando questo accade cadiamo dal pero.
Credo che proprio qui stia l'errore più grosso. Scusate se mi ripeto sempre, ma per me sono convinzioni piuttosto radicate e giornalmente riconfermate.


----------



## Diletta (28 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Cito Diletta, perchè è stata lei a introdurre l'argomento.
> 
> Lei ha sempre detto di avere un ottimo rapporto col marito, appagante dal punto di vista sessuale... eppure lui considera naturale il tradimento e il desiderio di fare sesso con altre donne.
> 
> ...



Ma allora, fermo restando che sia una bella coppia per tutto il resto, una moglie che viene a conoscenza di questo lato caratteriale del marito (anche se non è il caso che citi) cosa dovrebbe fare secondo te?
Continuare a strapparsi i capelli perché si sente oltraggiata e offesa, aprire un dialogo costruttivo con lui per trovare una strategia di buon proseguimento, separarsi perché tutto è perduto avendo lui tradito le sue aspettative e il suo ideale di coppia?

Io continuo a sostenere che l'unico tradimento che possa pensare di poter superare è quello per quei "futili" motivi che abbiamo esposto, come per un altro può essere l'esatto contrario ed esserne devastato.
Intendiamoci, fa un male cane anche questo, avrei voluto essere sempre l'unica donna da cui lui potesse sentirsi attratto, ma se ci rifletto posso anche arrivarci a capirne di più.
Ma se nel suo cuore vi avesse albergato un'altra, anche se per poco, sarebbe finita e sarà finita se dovesse succedere.
So che non è mai stato così, è l'unica cosa certa che so. 
Per il resto, conta tanto anche il periodo in cui scoppiano le tempeste. Ora è così perché sono arrivata ad un certo percorso in cui posso anche pensare di provarci, anni fa sarebbe stata sicuramente diversa la mia visione delle cose e mi sarei comportata di conseguenza.  

Ricordo però Sole che anche tu dicevi che l'unico tradimento che non avresti potuto superare a priori era un tradimento sentimentale...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ecco, il modo in cui hai espresso la tua opinione stavolta lo trovo pertinente e accettabile. E capisco che è davvero quello che pensi.
> 
> Sì, può essere un salto nel vuoto in effetti. Se mi sfracello, ne pagherò le conseguenze.
> Io mi sono già preparata a restare sola, l'ho messo in conto. Può succedere. E non pensare che la cosa non mi spaventi. Soprattutto perchè per quasi vent'anni ho avuto accanto una persona che, nel bene e nel male, c'era sempre. Con cui pensavo di invecchiare, con cui facevo progetti a lunghissimo termine... quante volte io e mio marito ci siamo immaginati anziani, mano nella mano, passeggiare insieme?
> ...


Ma allora se sai riconoscere la mia onestà intellettuale...
perchè mi hai dato del maligno e te la sei presa in una certa maniera contro di me?
Non ho ancora capito che cosa ti ho fatto di male io...
Se non averti contestato le cose su cui non mi trovo in nessuna maniera d'accordo con te...
Perchè tu hai un'esperienza di vita e di matrimonio, io un'altra...
Così Diletta o Ultimo un'altra ancora...

Tanto è vero che ti ho sempre detto che tu hai cercato mirabilmente di recuperare un rapporto con tuo marito, quando a me non sarebbe mai stato concesso...

Perchè giustamente io e mia moglie ci confrontiamo no?
Lei ha detto se mi tradisci andando con na putana, io non ti verrò mai più neppure vicino...eh?
E non è sai che tentando di manipalparla le farei cambiare idea...

Conossso la me polla...
Co la ga dito...la ga scrito...
E in questo senso è la donna più testona e orgogliona che abbia mai incontrato...

Lei distingue il pianeta "altre" in due mondi...quelle che fanno del bene a mio marito e quelle che fanno a lui del male.
E fatalità non ha mai sbagliato un colpo eh?

Mi pare poi ovvio che quando incontriamo qualcosa di meglio o qualcuno di meglio rispetto a chi ci ha deluso in quella maniera bestiale sia giocoforza andarci dietro eh?

Poi sentio gli amici del bar...
Per nessuno di noi ci sarebbe stato il perdono...
Si vede che lo hai proprio amato tanto tuo marito...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma allora, fermo restando che sia una bella coppia per tutto il resto, una moglie che viene a conoscenza di questo lato caratteriale del marito (anche se non è il caso che citi) cosa dovrebbe fare secondo te?
> Continuare a strapparsi i capelli perché si sente oltraggiata e offesa, aprire un dialogo costruttivo con lui per trovare una strategia di buon proseguimento, separarsi perché tutto è perduto avendo lui tradito le sue aspettative e il suo ideale di coppia?
> 
> Io continuo a sostenere che l'unico tradimento che possa pensare di poter superare è quello per quei "futili" motivi che abbiamo esposto, come per un altro può essere l'esatto contrario ed esserne devastato.
> ...


Mentre mia moglie dice sempre che vorrebbe trovarsi lei, te e la moglie di Lothar...ti dice solo una cosa...ma che te frega del cuore eh? Quando una alberga nella testa di un uomo...sono i casini...che ti ritrovi in casa un marito rincoglionito...ma dice sempre dovremmo uscire io, Diletta e la moglie di Lothar a ballare e a divertirci e poi torniamo tutte felici e vi raccontiamo delle nostre conquiste no?


----------



## Sole (28 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma allora se sai riconoscere la mia onestà intellettuale...
> perchè mi hai dato del maligno e te la sei presa in una certa maniera contro di me?*
> Non ho ancora capito che cosa ti ho fatto di male io...
> Se non averti contestato le cose su cui non mi trovo in nessuna maniera d'accordo con te...
> ...


Sul primo grassetto. Il fatto che in questa discussione riconosca la tua onestà intellettuale, non vuol dire che la ritrovi in ogni tuo scritto. Penso che tu sia un uomo intelligente e profondo e che alcune tue riflessioni siano anche stimolanti. Ma non posso non vedere un altro lato di te che non mi piace affatto. Non sempre ti trovo onesto, talvolta ti vedo piuttosto usare la tua capacità di scrittura per adulare o ferire a seconda dei casi. Questa, ovvio, è la mia personale opinione.
Su quello che mi hai fatto, ti rispondo subito, anche se ritengo che non sia questa la sede opportuna. Mi hai dato dei tagli senza motivo in un periodo in cui promettevi morte e distruzione a tutti indiscriminatamente, hai usato un atteggiamento provocatorio sul forum e hai colpito persone a me care. Questo è il motivo per cui non mi piaci. Ma il fatto che tu non mi piaccia non mi impedisce di essere obiettiva e di avere un dialogo pacato con te. Basta che il tuo tono rimanga questo e non quello che hai usato, _ad esempio_, disseminando il forum di riferimenti al mio tradimento 'atipico'.

Sul secondo grassetto sì, io ho amato mio marito, gli ho voluto bene e so che ha sofferto molto. Sarebbe stato impossibile per me non provare compassione per lui. Questo, però, non mi ha impedito di riconoscere che il nostro matrimonio aveva dei seri problemi, a prescindere dal suo tradimento.


----------



## Sole (28 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma allora, fermo restando che sia una bella coppia per tutto il resto, una moglie che viene a conoscenza di questo lato caratteriale del marito (anche se non è il caso che citi) cosa dovrebbe fare secondo te?
> Continuare a strapparsi i capelli perché si sente oltraggiata e offesa, aprire un dialogo costruttivo con lui per trovare una strategia di buon proseguimento, separarsi perché tutto è perduto avendo lui tradito le sue aspettative e il suo ideale di coppia?
> 
> Io continuo a sostenere che l'unico tradimento che possa pensare di poter superare è quello per quei "futili" motivi che abbiamo esposto, come per un altro può essere l'esatto contrario ed esserne devastato.
> ...


Io non avrei potuto accettare un uomo che mi dicesse 'mi sono innamorato di un'altra'. I motivi sono talmente ovvi che non li ripeto nemmeno.

Ma forse non è chiaro che io non classifico il tradimento in base all'intensità del sentimento provato, piuttosto sulla base delle ragioni che ci stanno dietro. C'è chi lo fa per futili motivi, appunto, e chi invece tradisce perchè magari il suo matrimonio è in forte crisi o perchè attraversa un momento di debolezza personale. Casi in cui, quindi, ci sono ragioni che vanno oltre la voglia di evadere o di provare la propria capacità seduttiva.

Ma non voglio ripetermi, mi sembra di aver già spiegato come la penso.

Cosa farei io se il mio uomo mi dicesse che per lui è naturale tradire? Me ne sceglierei un altro.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul primo grassetto. Il fatto che in questa discussione riconosca la tua onestà intellettuale, non vuol dire che la ritrovi in ogni tuo scritto. Penso che tu sia un uomo intelligente e profondo e che alcune tue riflessioni siano anche stimolanti. Ma non posso non vedere un altro lato di te che non mi piace affatto. Non sempre ti trovo onesto, talvolta ti vedo piuttosto usare la tua capacità di scrittura per adulare o ferire a seconda dei casi. Questa, ovvio, è la mia personale opinione.
> Su quello che mi hai fatto, ti rispondo subito, anche se ritengo che non sia questa la sede opportuna. Mi hai dato dei tagli senza motivo in un periodo in cui promettevi morte e distruzione a tutti indiscriminatamente, hai usato un atteggiamento provocatorio sul forum e hai colpito persone a me care. Questo è il motivo per cui non mi piaci. Ma il fatto che tu non mi piaccia non mi impedisce di essere obiettiva e di avere un dialogo pacato con te. Basta che il tuo tono rimanga questo e non quello che hai usato, _ad esempio_, disseminando il forum di riferimenti al mio tradimento 'atipico'.
> 
> Sul secondo grassetto sì, io ho amato mio marito, gli ho voluto bene e so che ha sofferto molto. Sarebbe stato impossibile per me non provare compassione per lui. Questo, però, non mi ha impedito di riconoscere che il nostro matrimonio aveva dei seri problemi, a prescindere dal suo tradimento.


Ah ho capito...
Sulla morte e distruzione ti dico solo una cosa:
Stavo male e avrei ucciso anche mia madre pur di stare bene.
Passata la fase sono stato subito bene.
Ho fatto così, perchè come dice la matraini, così andava fatto: i rammolliti non servono a nessuno
e ho sofferto senza sfidare la fortuna.
Penso che a ben vedere ogni matrimonio ha i suoi problemi, perchè se noi riferiamo ogni matrimonio ( ma noi conosciamo solo il nostro) a quello del mulino bianco, paffete ci sentiremo subito di considerare ogni nostro matrimonio un matrimonio atipico.
Molte cose non compaiono mai in un forum , perchè voglio sperare, le persone sposate, tendano proprio a lavare i loro panni sporchi in casa.

Se ti fa piacere con Quintina ho chiarito personalmente, perchè per le cose importanti della mia vita, non mi avvalgo di intermediari, per la cazzate, lo confesso tendo di mandare a dire le cose.

Francamente, in mia modesta opinione hai esagerato un pochettino, perchè appunto non sono un tuo allievo di scuola elementare a cui fai la lezion e correggi i compiti.

Dopo la fase morte e distruzione sono venuto fuori tutto realmente come sono: nel bene e nel male.
Quando le acque si fanno cattive io ricorro sempre ai metori estremi, perchè non ho tempo di star lì ad andare tanto attorno alle questioni...

Ma hai ragione...
Prima faccio il deserto intorno a me...
E poi decido che fare...

Altrimenti te lo confesso finisci con il casin nella testa...
Perchè ti ritrovi anche con il can de picci che si permette di insegnarti a vivere no?

Chi mi conosce veramente bene ( e non come te, che presumi di dire ad un forum io il conte lo conosco)...sa che quando sono così è meglio starmi alla larga e comprendere che non è tanto il momento di fare gli amiconi perchè ti arriva un'ascia in testa...

Poi quando sono tranquillo e sereno...allora vedi nell'orizzonte e nel tempo chi ti voleva veramente bene...
Quelli li salvi, gli altri gli sopprimi.

Perchè così va fatto.

Ma è sempre stato così...finchè fai l'anfitrione tutti ti corrono dietro...quando ti sei stufato dei circhi e vuoi ritirarti un attimo in camerino a riflettere allora ti arrivano i maestri di vita...

Allora avere un dialogo obiettivo è una cosa...
Aver l'ardire di dire io conosco obiettivamente il conte è tutt'altra.
Questo a casa mia è un gesto di presunzione fuori di ogni misura.
Ne ho preso atto e ho preso le contromisure della serie occhio questa è permalosa.


----------



## Sole (28 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah ho capito...
> Sulla morte e distruzione ti dico solo una cosa:
> Stavo male e avrei ucciso anche mia madre pur di stare bene.
> Passata la fase sono stato subito bene.
> ...


Io ti conosco per come ti sei comportato con me, con Farfalla, con Quintina e con altre persone. Parecchie.

E questo mi basta per formulare il mio giudizio.

Non pretendo che sia un giudizio esaustivo, ma è quello che mi sono formata vedendoti all'opera. C'è stato un periodo in cui mi volevo cancellare dal forum pur di non vedere i miei post quotati da te al solo scopo di provocarmi: ogni giorno post su post, oltre al solito rosso giornaliero. Stessa cosa con Farfalla: non c'era post indirizzato a lei in cui non facessi allusioni al fatto che suo marito non la desiderasse più, sapendo che lei ne soffriva. Per  me queste sono vigliaccate che non hanno giustificazioni.

Di come sei nella realtà, frega niente. Mi basta vedere come sei qui e come ti sei comportato con persone che, con tutti i loro limiti, non ti hanno mai fatto mancare il loro appoggio quando avevi bisogno.

Che io sia permalosa è vero. Ma non sono l'unica che ti vede così, anzi. Ci sono diverse persone meno permalose di me che la pensano allo stesso modo, nonostante i tuoi chiarimenti.

E ora che ho chiarito, se permetti, chiuderei volentieri per evitare di ammorbare l'ennesimo thread.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;xQ6jnTVaqGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQ6jnTVaqGg[/video]


Siamo solo noi 
Quelli che poi muoiono Presto
e quelli che peró è lo stesso...
:up:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io ti conosco per come ti sei comportato con me, con Farfalla, con Quintina e con altre persone. Parecchie.
> 
> E questo mi basta per formulare il mio giudizio.
> 
> ...


Questo mi dà molto da pensare.
Perchè posso garantirti e non ti fornirò prove perchè tradirei la fiducia di quelle persone che a tua insaputa e per mia fortuna esiste un dialogo solo Conte Quintina, un dialogo solo Conte Farfalla, ecc..ecc..ecc...
Questo è l'unico modo che io posso avere di rapportarmi alle persone.

Sul rosso giornaliero non so che dirti...

Su Farfalla io ricordo un post in cui lei dileggiava Lothar ( mio amico e allora capirai che neanche a me piace veder trattate male le persone che stimo) in cui io in sostanza ho detto, però Lothar fa l'amore con sua moglie tutte le volte che lei vuole. Allora dal mio punto di vista Farfalla ha strumentalizzato e manipolato le mie parole, e non c'è stato nessun verso di farle cambiare opinione. E ripeto chiaramente il mio discorso elementare...Ok Lothar tradisce e a modo suo ama sua moglie e la pincia tutte le volte che lei vuole, la ama però la tradisce.

Se vai a rileggere troverai anche il punto in cui io dico a Farfalla ma sei sicura che veramente lui non sappia niente dei tuoi tradimenti? Perchè ci sono anche uomini appunto introversi che si chiudono a riccio no e non hanno il coraggio di affrontare certe situazioni, parlo con congnizione di chi ha una moglie molto introversa, non sappiamo che mari agitino quelle persone, ma è indubbio che un introverso senta tutto e veda tutto e poi ti seghi in due parole quando manco te l'aspetti e senza confezionare una bella conferenza per darti da intendere.

Mi pare comunque e non voglio tradire la fiducia di farfalla che per quell'episodio ci chiarimmo io e lei extraforum no?
Non capisco che cosa c'entri tu. Farfalla o quintina sono grandi e adulte e sanno difendersi per conto loro e sanno affrontarmi per davanti no?

O devo sempre guardarmi le spalle ? Eh?
Sempre della serie il conte ha detto , ha fatto, ha brigato ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ma poi le prove non ci stanno?

Scrivo in chiaro perchè per me ora è pericoloso scriverti anche un mp, perchè poi tu non ti tieni questo per te, ma ne fai una notizia quando ti serve...e dici...ah ragazze il conte mi ha mandato un mp...e da lì partono i guai...e allora qui siamo in diretta e non c'è nessuna possibilità di manipolare i miei scritti...

Per lo meno chiunque ci può leggere tra le righe quello che meglio crede...

Si chiudiamola qua...non ho altro da aggiungere...
Quelle persone non mi hanno fatto mancare l'appoggio, mi hanno solo detto di portare pazienza, e che non sono molto bravo nelle dinamiche di gruppo...
Quando io ho avuto bisogno le uniche persone che mi hanno aiutato sono state: aristocat, Nausicaa, e la Matraini.
Tutti gli altri solo un mare di bei discorsetti confezionati, che mi hanno solo fatto confusione nella testa.
E con questo non voglio dire che queste tre persone siano le mie confidenti, anzi.
Ricordo poi dei debiti altissimi con altri forumisti, ma siccome alcuni non sono più di questo forum, altri non sono sicuro che tu li conosca, perchè non hanno partecipato ai raduni, devo fare una lista a parte.
Mi piace ricordare nei momenti difficili l'aiuto di Lothar, Diletta, Sabina...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Un grazie particolare a Dammi un nome e Regina delle Nevi.

Ma suppongo che il mio più pesante limite sia quello di accettare solo persone che hanno la grande capacità di parlarmi senza suscitare in me difese o la mia chiusura a riccio...perchè poi mi rendo conto gli aculei sono pungenti.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> con Quintina ho chiarito personalmente


vero

ora però lasciatemi fuori per favore

grazie


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> vero
> 
> ora però lasciatemi fuori per favore
> 
> grazie


eh no, non c'è gusto! :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2012)

quintina ha detto:


> vero
> 
> ora però lasciatemi fuori per favore
> 
> grazie


Donna hai chiesto con rispetto.
Tu sai che con un'alitata ho il potere di sciogliere la tua cattana
quindi avvenga come tu desideri.
Pace e bene sorella.


----------



## Diletta (29 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non avrei potuto accettare un uomo che mi dicesse 'mi sono innamorato di un'altra'. I motivi sono talmente ovvi che non li ripeto nemmeno.
> 
> Ma forse non è chiaro che io non classifico il tradimento in base all'intensità del sentimento provato, piuttosto sulla base delle ragioni che ci stanno dietro. C'è chi lo fa per futili motivi, appunto, e chi invece tradisce perchè magari il suo matrimonio è in forte crisi o perchè attraversa un momento di debolezza personale. Casi in cui, quindi, ci sono ragioni che vanno oltre la voglia di evadere o di provare la propria capacità seduttiva.
> 
> ...



Sì, l'hai spiegato bene.
Ho pensato che anche un momento di debolezza personale, come hai detto tu, può aprire la strada al tradimento che viene visto da chi lo attua come motivo di pura evasione ed è così, ma è una evasione da un disagio interiore.
Insomma, c'è sempre un moto dell'anima disturbato e tormentato in chi tradisce. 
Magari, c'è a chi basta anche poco per innescare la scintilla...quel poco che potrebbe essere risolto altrimenti.
Ed è quello che è successo a noi.

Sull'ultima risposta che mi hai dato, scusa se sono pressante, ma ti chiedo ancora:
e se il tuo uomo ti dicesse che si impegna per esserti fedele fermo restando che per lui il tradimento resta comunque un fatto naturale?
Supererebbe ancora il tuo limite per un buon rapporto di coppia?


----------



## Sole (29 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, l'hai spiegato bene.
> Ho pensato che anche un momento di debolezza personale, come hai detto tu, può aprire la strada al tradimento che viene visto da chi lo attua come motivo di pura evasione ed è così, ma è una evasione da un disagio interiore.
> Insomma, c'è sempre un moto dell'anima disturbato e tormentato in chi tradisce.
> Magari, c'è a chi basta anche poco per innescare la scintilla...quel poco che potrebbe essere risolto altrimenti.
> ...


Guarda, mi viene in mente l'utente che è passato di qua dicendo che lui tradisce senza il minimo senso di colpa, perchè per lui è solo sesso. Ce ne sono parecchi casi come questo e io non riesco a vedere il disagio. Solo un grande egoismo.

Sulla tua domanda, cara Diletta, non so. Mio marito alla fine avrebbe potuto andare con 10 donne contemporaneamente, me ne sarei fregata. Non avrei tollerato le prostitute per un mio problema specifico rispetto a questa tematica, penso sia anche normale.
Ora non so. Penso che se percepissi uno sforzo, una tensione nell'essermi fedele da parte del mio uomo soffrirei moltissimo e non sarei serena. E quindi no, non sarebbe un rapporto equilibrato.
Del resto  se io stessa mi accorgessi di vivere la fedeltá come un impegno e uno sforzo, significherebbe per me non trovare il mio rapporto  totalmente appagante e gratificante, credo.


----------



## Sole (29 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda, mi viene in mente l'utente che è passato di qua dicendo che lui tradisce senza il minimo senso di colpa, perchè per lui è solo sesso. Ce ne sono parecchi casi come questo e io non riesco a vedere il disagio. Solo un grande egoismo.
> 
> Sulla tua domanda, cara Diletta, non so. Mio marito alla fine avrebbe potuto andare con 10 donne contemporaneamente, me ne sarei fregata. Non avrei tollerato le prostitute per un mio problema specifico rispetto a questa tematica, penso sia anche normale.
> Ora non so. Penso che se percepissi uno sforzo, una tensione nell'essermi fedele da parte del mio uomo soffrirei moltissimo e non sarei serena. E quindi no, non sarebbe un rapporto equilibrato.
> Del resto  se io stessa mi accorgessi di vivere la fedeltá come un impegno e uno sforzo, significherebbe per me non trovare il mio rapporto  totalmente appagante e gratificante, credo.


Insomma, voglio dire, la filosofia del 'vorrei ma non posso', per quanto più apprezzabile di un tradimento senza che ci si faccia il minimo problema, non mi entusiasma più di tanto.


----------



## Diletta (29 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda, mi viene in mente l'utente che è passato di qua dicendo che lui tradisce senza il minimo senso di colpa, perchè per lui è solo sesso. Ce ne sono parecchi casi come questo e io non riesco a vedere il disagio. Solo un grande egoismo.
> 
> Sulla tua domanda, cara Diletta, non so. Mio marito alla fine avrebbe potuto andare con 10 donne contemporaneamente, me ne sarei fregata. Non avrei tollerato le prostitute per un mio problema specifico rispetto a questa tematica, penso sia anche normale.
> Ora non so. Penso che se percepissi uno sforzo, una tensione nell'essermi fedele da parte del mio uomo soffrirei moltissimo e non sarei serena. E quindi no, non sarebbe un rapporto equilibrato.
> Del resto  se io stessa mi accorgessi di vivere la fedeltá come un impegno e uno sforzo, significherebbe per me non trovare il mio rapporto  totalmente appagante e gratificante, credo.





Sole ha detto:


> Insomma, voglio dire, la filosofia del 'vorrei ma non posso', per quanto più apprezzabile di un tradimento senza che ci si faccia il minimo problema, non mi entusiasma più di tanto.



Grazie Sole per le risposte.

L'egoismo è indiscutibile, c'è a livelli molto alti in questi casi.
Egoismo unito ad un certo disagio, a qualcosa di esistente anche solo a livello inconscio, perché, se ci si riflette, in caso di un rapporto fisico brillante con la partner non si dovrebbero avvertire certi stimoli...
Però è anche vero che non siamo tutti uguali...io, per esempio, se il mio letto funziona bene non penso a giacere in nessun altro letto al mondo...Tebe, tanto per citare un altro esempio femminile, ha questi desideri a prescindere dal sentimento e, se ho ben capito, soprattutto dalla qualità prestazionale!
Quanta confusione che ho in testa!

Sì, anche a me la filosofia del "vorrei ma non posso" non sta bene per nulla, ma questo si era capito da un pezzo...


----------



## abc (29 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda, mi viene in mente l'utente che è passato di qua dicendo che lui tradisce senza il minimo senso di colpa, perchè per lui è solo sesso.


balle.
solo sesso, solo braccio, solo naso, solo... mento!


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2012)

a me spuntano i canini..._solo sesso_miiiii
da una parte scriviamo che il sesso è fondamentale per una coppia,
che sia importante lo puoi evincere dalle maggior cose partorite qui dentro e fuori,
se non capisci "hai fatto poco sesso", sei acida "ti manca il sesso",uno s'innamora ma la prima cosa che ha in mente è il sesso,dite una parola a piacere_ sesso_:singleeye:.
cosa vuol dire solo sesso, per carità:clava:


----------



## abc (29 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me spuntano i canini..._solo sesso_miiiii
> da una parte scriviamo che il sesso è fondamentale per una coppia,
> che sia importante lo puoi evincere dalle maggior cose partorite qui dentro e fuori,
> se non capisci "hai fatto poco sesso", sei acida "ti manca il sesso",uno s'innamora ma la prima cosa che ha in mente è il sesso,dite una parola a piacere_ sesso_:singleeye:.
> cosa vuol dire solo sesso, per carità:clava:


vuol dire mentire, minimizzare quando conviene. null'altro.

"solo" sesso equivale a dire "niente di importante"... ergo ci si poteva rinunciare con facilità!


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2012)

abc ha detto:


> vuol dire mentire, minimizzare quando conviene. null'altro.
> 
> "solo" sesso equivale a dire "niente di importante"... ergo ci si poteva rinunciare con facilità!


vero


----------



## Sole (29 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me spuntano i canini..._solo sesso_miiiii
> da una parte scriviamo che il sesso è fondamentale per una coppia,
> che sia importante lo puoi evincere dalle maggior cose partorite qui dentro e fuori,
> se non capisci "hai fatto poco sesso", sei acida "ti manca il sesso",uno s'innamora ma la prima cosa che ha in mente è il sesso,dite una parola a piacere_ sesso_:singleeye:.
> cosa vuol dire solo sesso, per carità:clava:





abc ha detto:


> vuol dire mentire, minimizzare quando conviene. null'altro.
> 
> "solo" sesso equivale a dire "niente di importante"... ergo ci si poteva rinunciare con facilità!


Sono d'accordo con voi. Per questo dicevo che i futili motivi sono quello che rendono più grave un tradimento. Perchè futili non lo sono affatto. Anzi, sono i tradimenti che hanno più sostanza, quelli in cui il traditore è più convinto, più spavaldo, più sicuro.

Cosa puoi ribattere a chi ti dice che pensare continuamente a scoparsi altre donne è normale in un uomo? Che è tutto naturale?
 Che speranze ci sono perchè questa convinzione lasci il posto a una riflessione un po' più profonda e meno egoistica? Penso nessuna.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con voi. Per questo dicevo che i futili motivi sono quello che rendono più grave un tradimento. Perchè futili non lo sono affatto. Anzi, sono i tradimenti che hanno più sostanza, quelli in cui il traditore è più convinto, più spavaldo, più sicuro.
> 
> Cosa puoi ribattere a chi ti dice che pensare continuamente a scoparsi altre donne è normale in un uomo? Che è tutto naturale?
> Che speranze ci sono perchè questa convinzione lasci il posto a una riflessione un po' più profonda e meno egoistica? Penso nessuna.


Beh forse potremo ipotizzare che il traditore per giustificarsi tenda far apparire i suoi motivi per tradire come futili al tradito, e che invece per il tradito tali motivazioni non appariranno mai futili, perchè è innamorato.
Quando poi è finita, giustamente tu dici, mio marito potrebbe andare con chi gli pare non me ne fregherebbe niente...
Perchè quando è finita, è la sua vita privata e a te non tange più.
In fondo quella che è terminata è la vita che avevate assieme no?


----------

